# A thread for our single friends....



## glenpreece

After talking about the guy I met while at WDW OrlandoMike mentioned I should start a thread for all of the single 'mos but I had to keep it clean!!! LOL 

So here goes, I really have no idea what to put in here  

I just find it really hard to find a guy in general then mention the fact that I LOVE Disney and it goes downhill from there. Why is there such a stigma on loving Disney? Oh yeah being here in Canada doesn't help matters much.

It's so funny when all my girlfriends keep saying "We'll find you someone", sure you will. The last guy they suggested I go out with turned out to be a complete liar and broke my heart.

So anyome else? lol


----------



## dmwang9

I've gotten strange looks from guys before about my fondness for Disney, but then again, I've also gotten them when I talk about some of my other obsessions (um, make that "passions") -- Buffy, Harry Potter, etc. -- so perhaps I'm simply strange by conventional standards.


----------



## glenpreece

dmwang9 said:


> I've gotten strange looks from guys before about my fondness for Disney, but then again, I've also gotten them when I talk about some of my other obsessions (um, make that "passions") -- Buffy, Harry Potter, etc. -- so perhaps I'm simply strange by conventional standards.


YTeah it's funny if you really like something out of the "norm" you get the weird looks.


----------



## nzyycguy

I am a disney nut too! I have been down to disney many times and am going back to WDW in August by myself this time and looking forward to it! WIll be staying at Port Orleans riverside, was at Pop Century last time and like it there too!


----------



## glenpreece

nzyycguy said:


> I am a disney nut too! I have been down to disney many times and am going back to WDW in August by myself this time and looking forward to it! WIll be staying at Port Orleans riverside, was at Pop Century last time and like it there too!


Solo trips are great!! So much freedom! Welcome to the Dis!!!! I've never been to POR (I've actually never viisted any of the mod resorts).


----------



## grarsh

dmwang9 said:


> I've gotten strange looks from guys before about my fondness for Disney, but then again, I've also gotten them when I talk about some of my other obsessions (um, make that "passions") -- Buffy, Harry Potter, etc. -- so perhaps I'm simply strange by conventional standards.



So, since I'm a fan of all those "obsessions," I have to add one more that should definitely be on the list...GOLDEN GIRLS!!!


----------



## glenpreece

Who'syour diva(s)?? Musically I mean. Mine are Beyoncé Celine and Streisand. I get alot of flack for my "taste" in music.


----------



## RAPstar

I've got my Disney obsession, my musical theater/theater obsession, my Buffy obsession, my Harry Potter obsession, and my utter love of "Repo! The Genetic Opera" which next to no one has heard of. And people wonder why I never get a second date. Course, I rarely get the 1st one either.


----------



## VinnyDaPooh82

Thanks for creating a thread for us singles 

I've had luck in my last two (and only two!) relationships. Both bf loved Disney, so I didn't get the dreaded "look". I know it sounds a little cliché, but some day, my prince will come! I'm certain about that hehehhe 

I've never had the pleasure of experimenting DW with my significant other, so I hope that during my next relationship, I'm going to be able to do it. Especially if he's never been there. It'd be perfect 

Oh yeah! Just like you guys, I kinda dig Harry Potter, The Golden Girls, Buffy and Angel  You could add the Twilight series of books also. And do not think that I like 'em because of Robert Pattinson (who plays Edward). OK, it might've helped a bit  

I'm going back to DW this June. Could be fun meeting any of you there!!!


----------



## glenpreece

Hmm I find it funny how Buffy also seems to be a recurring theme here lol. I'm not really into ahnything other than Disney, hallmark ornaments and the simpsons. Love the kingdom keepers book but there are only 2 of them. 

And if you keep on believing the dream that you wish will come true.


----------



## VinnyDaPooh82

glenpreece said:


> Who'syour diva(s)?? Musically I mean. Mine are Beyoncé Celine and Streisand. I get alot of flack for my "taste" in music.



I love Celine, who else? She's from Quebec, so gotta love her  I went to see here in August, when she was in Montreal. Loved every second of the show. They are going to put out a DVD of her "Taking Chances" tour, so I'll be the first to buy it. 

And I also like to sing the High School Musical songs. They're fun! And I also like to listen to the radio...anything pop will get me groovin


----------



## glenpreece

VinnyDaPooh82 said:


> I love Celine, who else? She's from Quebec, so gotta love her  I went to see here in August, when she was in Montreal. Loved every second of the show. They are going to put out a DVD of her "Taking Chances" tour, so I'll be the first to buy it.
> 
> And I also like to sing the High School Musical songs. They're fun! And I also like to listen to the radio...anything pop will get me groovin


I love Celine but refused to pay $300 for a ticket!! My first real concert (saw Beyoncé for free in Toronto in 2006 I was so close to her I could've hit her with my camera lol) was my ultimate group from my childhood.... SPICE GIRLS and that was a $225 ebay ticket. I have Celine's las vegas show on dvd and OMG hot dancers!!!!!!!! I'm Posh btw


----------



## MAF

I have to say Britney is my number one!


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> Hmm I find it funny how Buffy also seems to be a recurring theme here lol. I'm not really into ahnything other than Disney, hallmark ornaments and the simpsons. Love the kingdom keepers book but there are only 2 of them.
> 
> And if you keep on believing the dream that you wish will come true.



I love The Simpsons. The new ride at Universal was sooooo much fun!! One of my favorite Chirstmas traditions was going to the Hallmark store and picking out one new ornament for that year. Usually whatever new Disney or Wizard of Oz ornament was out that year. Woo for similarities!!!


----------



## grarsh

I'm going to have to go with the "classics" of divas - Whitney, Madonna, and Cher.    I saw Cher in Concert and she was amazing!  I think I prefer Madonna and Whitney from the 80s - they're just way too crazy drama nowadays.

Oh, and for any muscial/broadway fans, I highly recommend the Legally Blonde the Musical Soundtrack.  It's really fun!


----------



## RAPstar

grarsh said:


> I'm going to have to go with the "classics" of divas - Whitney, Madonna, and Cher.    I saw Cher in Concert and she was amazing!  I think I prefer Madonna and Whitney from the 80s - they're just way too crazy drama nowadays.
> 
> Oh, and for any muscial/broadway fans, I highly recommend the Legally Blonde the Musical Soundtrack.  It's really fun!



I love Legally Blonde! Its a lot more fun that I thought it was gonna be (being its one of 1000 musicals being made out of a movie nowadays)


----------



## glenpreece

RAPstar said:


> I love The Simpsons. The new ride at Universal was sooooo much fun!! One of my favorite Chirstmas traditions was going to the Hallmark store and picking out one new ornament for that year. Usually whatever new Disney or Wizard of Oz ornament was out that year. Woo for similarities!!!


That ride is the only reason I want to do Universal some day. I am petrifried of sharks so no JAWS ride for me. Oh yeah Dinosaurs too lol.


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> That ride is the only reason I want to do Universal some day. I am petrifried of sharks so no JAWS ride for me. Oh yeah Dinosaurs too lol.



Well, the Jaws ride is more cheesy than scary. They also have a new coaster opening this year, if you haven't already heard about. The Simpsons ride is the best though. I rode it like 4 or 5 times and heard or saw something new each ride. Oh, and The Mummy ride, which I rode like 6 times in a row.


----------



## VinnyDaPooh82

glenpreece said:


> I love Celine but refused to pay $300 for a ticket!! My first real concert (saw Beyoncé for free in Toronto in 2006 I was so close to her I could've hit her with my camera lol) was my ultimate group from my childhood.... SPICE GIRLS and that was a $225 ebay ticket. I have Celine's las vegas show on dvd and OMG hot dancers!!!!!!!! I'm Posh btw



300 $ for a ticket sure is expensive! I paid mine 195 $ and I was pretty close too. But that was the most expensive ticket I've ever paid in my life. But it was worth every penny.

Celine's Las Vegas show on dvd is nice. And you got that right. There are some hotties dancing around on that stage. Yummy   (Is yummy too gay??)


----------



## VinnyDaPooh82

RAPstar said:


> Well, the Jaws ride is more cheesy than scary. They also have a new coaster opening this year, if you haven't already heard about. The Simpsons ride is the best though. I rode it like 4 or 5 times and heard or saw something new each ride. Oh, and The Mummy ride, which I rode like 6 times in a row.



Tell me about the Simpsons ride. Last time I went to Universal, it wasn't opened yet and I rode the Back to the Future ride. 

Is it the same kind of ride? Is it worth the wait if you're a Simpsons fan?


----------



## RickinNYC

RAPstar said:


> I've got my Disney obsession, my musical theater/theater obsession, my Buffy obsession, my Harry Potter obsession, and my utter love of "Repo! The Genetic Opera" which next to no one has heard of. And people wonder why I never get a second date. Course, I rarely get the 1st one either.



Not a single guy here but just peaking to see what's what.  Thought I'd jump in to say you're not alone re: Repo.  Saw it at the movies a few months ago.  I love it.  The other half, not so much.     Excellent choice!


----------



## glenpreece

VinnyDaPooh82 said:


> 300 $ for a ticket sure is expensive! I paid mine 195 $ and I was pretty close too. But that was the most expensive ticket I've ever paid in my life. But it was worth every penny.
> 
> Celine's Las Vegas show on dvd is nice. And you got that right. There are some hotties dancing around on that stage. Yummy   (Is yummy too gay??)


LOL yummy is good, but fabulous is too gay lol!!!


----------



## RAPstar

VinnyDaPooh82 said:


> Tell me about the Simpsons ride. Last time I went to Universal, it wasn't opened yet and I rode the Back to the Future ride.
> 
> Is it the same kind of ride? Is it worth the wait if you're a Simpsons fan?


It uses the same ride principle (motion simulator), but the motions have been re-programmed and their are new 4-D effects (water, smells). And of course a new film.  It is totally worth the wait, especially for a Simpsons fan!! You definitely have to ride it more than once, you'll be laughing to hard to hear all the jokes the first time through.



RickinNYC said:


> Not a single guy here but just peaking to see what's what.  Thought I'd jump in to say you're not alone re: Repo.  Saw it at the movies a few months ago.  I love it.  The other half, not so much.     Excellent choice!



I've seen Repo 4 times now. 3 in Austin when it first opened, the once here in Dallas. I'm actually a very small Paris Hilton fan now because she did such a good job in Repo. I believe the DVD is supposed to come out the end of this month!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## glenpreece

RAPstar said:


> It uses the same ride principle (motion simulator), but the motions have been re-programmed and their are new 4-D effects (water, smells). And of course a new film.  It is totally worth the wait, especially for a Simpsons fan!! You definitely have to ride it more than once, you'll be laughing to hard to hear all the jokes the first time through.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen Repo 4 times now. 3 in Austin when it first opened, the once here in Dallas. I'm actually a very small Paris Hilton fan now because she did such a good job in Repo. I believe the DVD is supposed to come out the end of this month!! I can't wait!!!


*Gasp* Paris Hilton Fan!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> *Gasp* Paris Hilton Fan!!!!!!!!!!!



Very small one. And pretty much only in Repo.


----------



## jlewisinsyr

Although I am not single, I think its hard to find a decent relationship an even harder as a friend to find someone else a decent relationship.  

My bestfriend has been single since she graduated grad school.  She's a doctor, lives alone, has a beautiful place, loads of cash and she still is single (again not that any of this matters in terms of true love, but it least should help with a short term fling).  I've tried to hook her up with a few guys, but nothing ever pans out beyond a date or two.  

I don't think its her, I just think people tend to move quickly in this, I want everything now society, and she wants to take it more slowly.

By the way, Glen, where abouts are you in Ontario?  I love going to Toronto.  Last time I was there was a few years ago for a auto club meet, and I stayed at the Intercontinental Toronto Centre (near the CN Tower).


----------



## glenpreece

jlewisinsyr said:


> Although I am not single, I think its hard to find a decent relationship an even harder as a friend to find someone else a decent relationship.
> 
> My bestfriend has been single since she graduated grad school.  She's a doctor, lives alone, has a beautiful place, loads of cash and she still is single (again not that any of this matters in terms of true love, but it least should help with a short term fling).  I've tried to hook her up with a few guys, but nothing ever pans out beyond a date or two.
> 
> I don't think its her, I just think people tend to move quickly in this, I want everything now society, and she wants to take it more slowly.
> 
> By the way, Glen, where abouts are you in Ontario?  I love going to Toronto.  Last time I was there was a few years ago for a auto club meet, and I stayed at the Intercontinental Toronto Centre (near the CN Tower).


jlewisinsyr i pm'd u

and I want to see Repo never was out around here.


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> jlewisinsyr i pm'd u
> 
> and I want to see Repo never was out around here.



It was out in Toronto for a bit. go to the website, it should have DVD details somewhere hopefully. If its still coming out this month. www.repo-opera.com


----------



## bennyb98

I haven't posted on here in ages but I figured I would since I seem to quality for this topic.

Anyways, my divas would have to be the Divine Ms. M and Cher of course!


----------



## glenpreece

RAPstar said:


> It was out in Toronto for a bit. go to the website, it should have DVD details somewhere hopefully. If its still coming out this month. www.repo-opera.com


yeah i was probably working 7 days a week when it was out and going to toronto at that point.


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> yeah i was probably working 7 days a week when it was out and going to toronto at that point.



I know how that is. I work 6 days a week and off on Sunday. Luckily I only work 10-6 now. Right before and right after my last trip I was working 9am-7pm!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Like Snow White I keep hoping that Someday my Prince will come... well I am starting to think he fell off his horse.


----------



## OrlandoMike

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Like Snow White I keep hoping that Someday my Prince will come... well I am starting to think he fell off his horse.



I thought you had a thing for Aurora's beau?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

OrlandoMike said:


> I thought you had a thing for Aurora's beau?



Oh I do, but the song from Snow White fit better in my post 

Besides, if I was awoken up by some stranger in my apartment, I would probably beat him with the baseball bat by my bed first, then ask questions.


----------



## glenpreece

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Oh I do, but the song from Snow White fit better in my post
> 
> Besides, if I was awoken up by some stranger in my apartment, I would probably beat him with the baseball bat by my bed first, then ask questions.


LOL


----------



## WittyreaderLI

Hi everyone,


Great topic! 

I'm going there in almost 2 weeks! What is everyone's favorite ride?


----------



## glenpreece

WittyreaderLI said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Great topic!
> 
> I'm going there in almost 2 weeks! What is everyone's favorite ride?


Hmm that's a hard question, I don't know if I have 1 favourite but I do have a fav in each park

AK-Everest
Epcot- Soarin'
DHS- ToT
MK- Philharmagic


----------



## dmwang9

WittyreaderLI said:


> I'm going there in almost 2 weeks! What is everyone's favorite ride?



Two weeks! You must be excited!

As for favorite rides -- do you have any idea how tough it was for me to not say something inappropriate here?  

Anyway, if I had to pick a single attraction, right now it would be Toy Story Mania. However, it often depends on how I'm feeling at that particular time. Other favorites include:

Tomorrowland Transit Authority - an amazing place to relax and people-watch from above, especially with a snack

Carousel of Progress

Expedition Everest

Philharmagic

Hmm, I just realized that I don't really have a single favorite attraction at Epcot, even though it's by far my favorite of the four parks. Interesting.


----------



## grarsh

Hmmm...Favorite ride is hard!  I guess for me it would be: 

Magic Kingdom:  Pirates of the Carribean 
Epcot:  Ellen's Energy Adventure - She's frickin' hilarious!
Studios:  Tower of Terror 
Animal Kingdom:  Kali River Rapids

My favorite park is Hollywood Studios - I love the theme, especially during the holidays when they have all the lights up.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

WittyreaderLI said:


> What is everyone's favorite ride?




MK: Haunted Mansion 
EP:  Spaceship Earth
DHS: Tower of Terror
AK:  Expedition Everest


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

dmwang9 said:


> Tomorrowland Transit Authority - an amazing place to relax and people-watch from above, especially with a snack



I love the TTA.


----------



## MAF

Can I have 3 faves?  I LOVE Splash Mountain, PotC, and the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MAF said:


> Can I have 3 faves?  I LOVE Splash Mountain, PotC, and the Haunted Mansion.




Ok. Sure why not?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

So should we have a theme for our Singles thread?    A dance club?  A coffee shop?   A book store?  

*just making conversation to keep this thread going*


----------



## MAF

Well I love dancing and coffee so let's add them together...


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

*strategically arranges his chair so he has the best lighting and view of the entire room*


----------



## glenpreece

Well I enjoy dancing, as long as the music has words since I am a "diva" dancer but not into coffee!! lol


----------



## bennyb98

Favorite Rides

Epcot - Soarin
DHS - Star Tours
DAK - Dinosaur
MK - Peter Pan's Flight


----------



## dmwang9

I<3EvilQueen said:


> So should we have a theme for our Singles thread?    A dance club?  A coffee shop?   A book store?



*sets up small but tasteful coffee bar in quiet corner with large poofy chairs to relax in*


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

dmwang9 said:


> *sets up small but tasteful coffee bar in quiet corner with large poofy chairs to relax in*



*Ken heads over to Wang's coffee bar*

"You have an good teas?"


----------



## dmwang9

I<3EvilQueen said:


> *Ken heads over to Wang's coffee bar*
> 
> "You have an good teas?"



With caffeine or without?

(Oh, and my name's Dave btw.)


----------



## YenSid1222

Hello Everyone.

OK, favorite rides:

DL - Indiana Jones and the Temple of the Forbidden Eye
DCA - Soarin' Over California
MK - Splash Mountain
EC - The American Adventure (unless you have a time machine, then it is Horizons...and if you are a guy not too far from Texas and have a time machine, call me...)
ST - The Great Movie Ride
AK - Expedition Everest: Legend of the Forbidden Mountain
TDL - Pooh's Hunny Hunt
TDS - Journey to the Center of the Earth
DLP - Space Mountain de la Terre a la Lune

And that is all the Disney parks I have been to....Still need the Studios in Paris and HKDL.


----------



## RAPstar

YenSid1222 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> OK, favorite rides:
> 
> DL - Indiana Jones and the Temple of the Forbidden Eye
> DCA - Soarin' Over California
> MK - Splash Mountain
> EC - The American Adventure (unless you have a time machine, then it is Horizons...and if you are a guy not too far from Texas and have a time machine, call me...)
> ST - The Great Movie Ride
> AK - Expedition Everest: Legend of the Forbidden Mountain
> TDL - Pooh's Hunny Hunt
> TDS - Journey to the Center of the Earth
> DLP - Space Mountain de la Terre a la Lune
> 
> And that is all the Disney parks I have been to....Still need the Studios in Paris and HKDL.



Howdy, neighbor!! No time machine here unfortunately. I vaguely remember Horizons, but I like what I remember. lol


----------



## avenueqpat

To Jump in on this Topic - I am single and absolutely love it. I have had a couple of decent relationships, but when you travel all the time like I do it is hard to keep things working. So single works well for me, and once I get to NYC and settle down I might start looking.

And on response to pages 1 and 2 - Legally Blonde the Musical is a great cast recording, and just plain fun to listen to.

As for favorite attractions

MK - I just love Philharmagic (being a musician is probably part of that) but for a ride I like Buzz Lightyear
DHS - Tower of Terror
Epcot - Mission Space


----------



## BJBarbosa

New here but will tell you my favorites:

DL: FANTASMIC
DCA/DHS - BLOCK PARTY BASH!
TDS: The Legend of Mythica 
AK: Finding Nemo the Musical

really if we can get all this in one park life would be perfect.


----------



## glenpreece

"TDS: The Legend of Mythica "

Yeah or one continent atleast lol


----------



## YenSid1222

RAPstar said:


> Howdy, neighbor!! No time machine here unfortunately. I vaguely remember Horizons, but I like what I remember. lol



Horizons was the best!  I have some great memories "playing" in the show sets.  I was working on the test and adjust team for Test Track on the overnight shifts and we would go explore Horizons when were bored sending emply vehicles around and around all night.  Somewhere I have some fun photos...

As for Legally Blonde, I too enjoy that soundtrack.  The national tour will be in Dallas this summer so I can see it live.  I watched it on MTV and had thought it was a lot of fun.


----------



## RAPstar

YenSid1222 said:


> Horizons was the best!  I have some great memories "playing" in the show sets.  I was working on the test and adjust team for Test Track on the overnight shifts and we would go explore Horizons when were bored sending emply vehicles around and around all night.  Somewhere I have some fun photos...
> 
> As for Legally Blonde, I too enjoy that soundtrack.  The national tour will be in Dallas this summer so I can see it live.  I watched it on MTV and had thought it was a lot of fun.



I hope I can get to see it too. Luckily I get off at 6 every night at work and its not too far from the Music Hall. I really wanna go see Mary Poppins when it comes, too!


----------



## daannzzz

Another single guy here. Way over here in California where there are many less DIS'rs. Lots of DL fans though. Someday I hope to get to Gay Days at WDW but love the Flower and Garden Festival. Perhaps the day will come where I can spend a month there from May  through part of June!!!!


----------



## YenSid1222

RAPstar said:


> I hope I can get to see it too. Luckily I get off at 6 every night at work and its not too far from the Music Hall. I really wanna go see Mary Poppins when it comes, too!



I have season tickets to DSM.  VERY excited about Mary Poppins.  I saw it in London and can't wait to see how they have adapted it for the road.  Plus, I haven't seen the changes when it first came over the pond to Broadway. 

I was sad to see that we lost Tarzan, though.  I saw the final performance on Broadway and enjoyed it (no matter what the critics said.)  Of course, any show with a mostly naked man swinging around...


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

dmwang9 said:


> With caffeine or without?
> 
> (Oh, and my name's Dave btw.)



With Caffeine of course.     

Dave is a nice name but it wasn't as "flirt" worthy as Wang


----------



## ConcKahuna

I<3EvilQueen said:


> With Caffeine of course.
> 
> Dave is a nice name but it wasn't as "flirt" worthy as Wang



[hijack]
Wang Chung?

[/hijack]


----------



## Maestro M. Mouse

So...I'm a rare breed.

The gay, disney-loving, single, college student, in Virginia.

I'm Ryan!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Maestro M. Mouse said:


> So...I'm a rare breed.
> 
> The gay, disney-loving, single, college student, in Virginia.
> 
> I'm Ryan!




Well not that rare.. 

or would be the Homodisnusvirginus Academia


----------



## ConcKahuna

Maestro M. Mouse said:


> So...I'm a rare breed.
> 
> The gay, disney-loving, single, college student, in Virginia.
> 
> I'm Ryan!



I know a gay disney loving college student in VA named Ryan!!

He wasn't single last I heard though... Are you near VA Beach? Or more importantly have you ever played EverQuest?


----------



## Maestro M. Mouse

ConcKahuna said:


> I know a gay disney loving college student in VA named Ryan!!
> 
> He wasn't single last I heard though... Are you near VA Beach? Or more importantly have you ever played EverQuest?




I'm in Richmond at Virginia Commonwealth U studying Advertising.  And I haven't played EverQuest, actually!


----------



## RAPstar

YenSid1222 said:


> I have season tickets to DSM.  VERY excited about Mary Poppins.  I saw it in London and can't wait to see how they have adapted it for the road.  Plus, I haven't seen the changes when it first came over the pond to Broadway.
> 
> I was sad to see that we lost Tarzan, though.  I saw the final performance on Broadway and enjoyed it (no matter what the critics said.)  Of course, any show with a mostly naked man swinging around...



I didn't hear we lot Tarzan, I was gonna try to see it. Hopefully they'll do better than last years Beatles Tribute band. I mean, how is that a musical? I had season tickets the last 2 years but for some reason my step-mom didn't renew them and I don't have the money for it. So I'll hopefully get tickets to see Rent and Legally Blonde and Mary Poppins. Of course, if I get cast in Sweeney Todd I may have to miss Rent cause they schedule might overlap.


----------



## glenpreece

RAPstar said:


> It uses the same ride principle (motion simulator), but the motions have been re-programmed and their are new 4-D effects (water, smells). And of course a new film.  It is totally worth the wait, especially for a Simpsons fan!! You definitely have to ride it more than once, you'll be laughing to hard to hear all the jokes the first time through.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen Repo 4 times now. 3 in Austin when it first opened, the once here in Dallas. I'm actually a very small Paris Hilton fan now because she did such a good job in Repo. I believe the DVD is supposed to come out the end of this month!! I can't wait!!!


Yeah so i watched the Repo thing tonight, I must say not a fan sorry dear. Just too weird and gorey for me.


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> Yeah so i watched the Repo thing tonight, I must say not a fan sorry dear. Just too weird and gorey for me.



Its cool. That's actually why I liked it. Plus Sarah Brightman is just frickin awesome!


----------



## glenpreece

RAPstar said:


> Its cool. That's actually why I liked it. Plus Sarah Brightman is just frickin awesome!


Oh no doubt about sarah brightman, she's the best christine ever!!! But the random killing with nobody batting an eye was odd.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

I haven't seen Repo yet.  But I heard it is like this generations Rocky Horror.


----------



## glenpreece

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I haven't seen Repo yet.  But I heard it is like this generations Rocky Horror.


I have never watched RHPS I've seen clips but never the whole thing.


----------



## MAF

Um yeah I am totally lost right now...


----------



## RAPstar

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I haven't seen Repo yet.  But I heard it is like this generations Rocky Horror.



Its very Rocky-ish.....with a dash of Saw-like gore for fun. I think the best thing in the whole movie is Anthony Stewart Head. He's so very talented.


----------



## Maestro M. Mouse

MAF said:


> Um yeah I am totally lost right now...



I hear ya, man.


----------



## glenpreece

LOL ok ok so back onto the whole singles thing, how do friends.family feel about your disney obsession???


----------



## MAF

How do you think I got obsessed w/ Disney?  My grandparents and parents are obessed as well!


----------



## RAPstar

MAF said:


> How do you think I got obsessed w/ Disney?  My grandparents and parents are obessed as well!



Similar. Always loved Disney, but my step-mom get me even more obsessed.


----------



## Maestro M. Mouse

Oddly, none of my family is into Disney like me.  I'm not exactly sure where I picked up my true obsession but gosh it's hard to find another guy that has the same feelings about Disney as me AND lives in Virginia AND finds me attractive. :/


----------



## glenpreece

Maestro M. Mouse said:


> Oddly, none of my family is into Disney like me.  I'm not exactly sure where I picked up my true obsession but gosh it's hard to find another guy that has the same feelings about Disney as me AND lives in Virginia AND finds me attractive. :/


I agree with you, it's hard to find a guy who either loves it as much as you or doesn't mind it. Yes the whole attraction thing plays a big factor in it as well.


----------



## Maestro M. Mouse

Boy, I sure wouldn't mind MAF whisking me away.


----------



## RAPstar

Maestro M. Mouse said:


> Oddly, none of my family is into Disney like me.  I'm not exactly sure where I picked up my true obsession but gosh it's hard to find another guy that has the same feelings about Disney as me AND lives in Virginia AND finds me attractive. :/



I know how you feel. The only one of my friends who is has even close to the Disney obsession I have is a girl. Of course it might help if I actually left the house once in a while.


----------



## glenpreece

MAF said:


> How do you think I got obsessed w/ Disney?  My grandparents and parents are obessed as well!


That's cool, it's a family thing.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Maestro M. Mouse said:


> Oddly, none of my family is into Disney like me.  I'm not exactly sure where I picked up my true obsession but gosh it's hard to find another guy that has the same feelings about Disney as me AND lives in Virginia AND finds me attractive. :/





Yeah. I feel the same way.   My two best friends are who I go down to the World with every year so they understand it.  My mom gives me that "You are going down there AGAIN" look everytime I say I am going.


----------



## glenpreece

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Yeah. I feel the same way.   My two best friends are who I go down to the World with every year so they understand it.  My mom gives me that "You are going down there AGAIN" look everytime I say I am going.


I get that look from some of my co-workers. I go solo do that just makes the look even worse. They always say why don't you find a boyfriend while your down there!!! LOL easier said than done.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

glenpreece said:


> They always say why don't you find a boyfriend while your down there!!! LOL easier said than done.



I hear ya.   Having a Disney BF would be great as that way I wouldn't be the one riding alone or next to stranger on the rides.   But sometimes riding next to a cute stranger can be fun..  Opps did our knees just touch????


----------



## glenpreece

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I hear ya.   Having a Disney BF would be great as that way I wouldn't be the one riding alone or next to stranger on the rides.   But sometimes riding next to a cute stranger can be fun..  Opps did our knees just touch????


sooo true especially some of the dads that are there with the kids mmmmmmmm i have taken a few "random" pics because of them lol


----------



## MAF

Maestro M. Mouse said:


> Boy, I sure wouldn't mind MAF whisking me away.



Uh should I be scared?


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> sooo true especially some of the dads that are there with the kids mmmmmmmm i have taken a few "random" pics because of them lol



At another message board I go to, a TR isn't complete without some pics of some "hot daddies" in it.


----------



## Maestro M. Mouse

MAF said:


> Uh should I be scared?



Why should you be scared?  It was a compliment.


----------



## glenpreece

Hey I just saw Twilight on the weekend and my disney boss has insisted I read the book. I am about 200pages in and OMG I want a Vampire BF just like edward. the way the 2 of them are so connected makes me sick!!! but in a good way!


----------



## MAF

Maestro M. Mouse said:


> Why should you be scared?  It was a compliment.



I was just teasing you...


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

glenpreece said:


> Hey I just saw Twilight on the weekend and my disney boss has insisted I read the book. I am about 200pages in and OMG I want a Vampire BF just like edward. the way the 2 of them are so connected makes me sick!!! but in a good way!




I am in the middle of the third book in the series.  Book 2, she is such a whiner.


----------



## glenpreece

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I am in the middle of the third book in the series.  Book 2, she is such a whiner.


LOL my boss warned me about book 2, she said to hang in there cause it will get better.


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> LOL my boss warned me about book 2, she said to hang in there cause it will get better.



I'm still weirded out by what I've read happens in the last book. Twilight just doesn't appeal to me. I'm still a giant Harry Potter nerd.


----------



## scotty

glenpreece said:


> After talking about the guy I met while at WDW OrlandoMike mentioned I should start a thread for all of the single 'mos but I had to keep it clean!!! LOL
> 
> So here goes, I really have no idea what to put in here
> 
> I just find it really hard to find a guy in general then mention the fact that I LOVE Disney and it goes downhill from there. Why is there such a stigma on loving Disney? Oh yeah being here in Canada doesn't help matters much.
> 
> It's so funny when all my girlfriends keep saying "We'll find you someone", sure you will. The last guy they suggested I go out with turned out to be a complete liar and broke my heart.
> 
> So anyome else? lol



Hey glenpreece i hear what you mean about mentioning to a guy in general, the only thing is that i haven't gotten my heart broken yet.  At least here on the dis boards we can all talk to people that LOVE Disney and i am one of them even though i haven't been there yet lol. I am talking my Cousin there hopefully from August 8th - 15th, and we are flying out from Toronto, Ontario, Canada... So know you know at least someone here in Canada that Loves Disney.


----------



## WittyreaderLI

I'll be probably in the Orlando International Airport!

My favorite rides are:

AK: Everest
EP: Test Track
Hollywood: Tower of Terror
MK: Splash Mountain

Favorite restaurant, everyone?

Mine are:
AK: ......
EP: Marrakesh (sp?)
Hollywood: 50's Prime Time
MK: Crystal Palace


----------



## the-matt-hatter

I am newly single after three years. Our first Disney trip was awesome, because he had never been. He never understood why I always wanted to spend my vacation time at the World or DL. I guess that should have been the first sign.  

One of my favorite attractions is It's Tough to be a Bug but only with a newbie!


----------



## glenpreece

scotty said:


> Hey glenpreece i hear what you mean about mentioning to a guy in general, the only thing is that i haven't gotten my heart broken yet.  At least here on the dis boards we can all talk to people that LOVE Disney and i am one of them even though i haven't been there yet lol. I am talking my Cousin there hopefully from August 8th - 15th, and we are flying out from Toronto, Ontario, Canada... So know you know at least someone here in Canada that Loves Disney.


Well Hello Neighbor!!!!!!


----------



## glenpreece

RAPstar said:


> I'm still weirded out by what I've read happens in the last book. Twilight just doesn't appeal to me. I'm still a giant Harry Potter nerd.


I am so totally engulfed by it. The way the 2 of them complete each other and need each other so much just makes me melt.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

WittyreaderLI said:


> Favorite restaurant, everyone?
> 
> Mine are:
> AK: ......
> EP: Marrakesh (sp?)
> Hollywood: 50's Prime Time
> MK: Crystal Palace



Mine would be so far (as I have several still to eat at)
AK: Counterservice - Pizzafari
      Table Service - Yak and Yeti
Epcot: Counterservice - Sunshine Seasons
          Table Service - Chefs de France
DHS: Counterservice - haven't found one I love yet
         Table Service - 50's
MK: Counterservice - Cosmic Ray's
       Table Service - haven't found one I love yet.
Resorts:
          Boma, and Artist Point


----------



## scotty

Hello all / fellow Canadians my question would be for the Canadians or anyone who knows this question. 

when you are flying out to Orlando Florida to go to Disney World do you have to pass through US Customs here in Canada or do you have to pass through US customs when you get to Orlando because i am not sure how the Disney's Magical Express would work at all, And i know i am being a little bit paranoid early on but i would rather be paranoid this early and get things all straightened out then to be more paranoid and not knowing what to do when my cousin and i get there. Just don't wanna look like a newbie traveler.  (which i am a newbie traveler just don't wanna look like one  )


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> I am so totally gngulfed by it. The way the 2 of them complete each other and need each other so much just makes me melt.



I could say the same thing about Ron and Hermione.


----------



## RAPstar

the-matt-hatter said:


> I am newly single after three years. Our first Disney trip was awesome, because he had never been. He never understood why I always wanted to spend my vacation time at the World or DL. I guess that should have been the first sign.
> 
> One of my favorite attractions is It's Tough to be a Bug but only with a newbie!



Hello neighbor! I've never seen It's Tough to be a Bug, but I look forward to seeing it in June.


----------



## glenpreece

scotty said:


> Hello all / fellow Canadians my question would be for the Canadians or anyone who knows this question.
> 
> when you are flying out to Orlando Florida to go to Disney World do you have to pass through US Customs here in Canada or do you have to pass through US customs when you get to Orlando because i am not sure how the Disney's Magical Express would work at all, And i know i am being a little bit paranoid early on but i would rather be paranoid this early and get things all straightened out then to be more paranoid and not knowing what to do when my cousin and i get there. Just don't wanna look like a newbie traveler.  (which i am a newbie traveler just don't wanna look like one  )


Well it depends on your air carrier. Commercial flights do customs here in Canada, so westjet, air canada etc. Charter airlines (sunwing, skyservice) don't do customs here so you will just head through security board the plane and then do customs in orlando. You will claim your luggage after you do customs then turn around and hand it back over to the airport. At this point disney will take your lugagge for you. I nkow doing cutoms in Orlando sucks it's just another line to wait in and to drag out the arrival at WDW.


----------



## glenpreece

RAPstar said:


> I could say the same thing about Ron and Hermione.


I read the HP books (well the last 2) and R&H are nothing compared to Edward and Bella.


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> I read the HP books (well the last 2) and R&H are nothing compared to Edward and Bella.



I think I'm just disturbed by some of the things I've read that happens in the series. I've been on a Stephen King kick for the past couple of months. I'm currently reading The Talisman. Not bad so far, but I'm only 200 pages in. Anyone here heard of Chuch Palahniuk?


----------



## Maestro M. Mouse

RAPstar said:


> I think I'm just disturbed by some of the things I've read that happens in the series. I've been on a Stephen King kick for the past couple of months. I'm currently reading The Talisman. Not bad so far, but I'm only 200 pages in. Anyone here heard of Chuch Palahniuk?



LOVE Chuck Palahniuk!  What's your favorite?  I'm going to go with Rant.


----------



## Maestro M. Mouse

Fav rides:

AK: Everest
EP: Soarin'
Hollywood: Tie between ToT and TSM
MK: Haunted Mansion (my overall favorite)

Fav foodie spots:

AK: Not much of an option here but probably Yak & Yeti
EP: Les Chefs
Hollywood: Brown Derby
MK: Liberty Tree
Overall: Tie b/w Yachtsman and Cali Grill

yay food and rides!!!


----------



## glenpreece

RAPstar said:


> I think I'm just disturbed by some of the things I've read that happens in the series. I've been on a Stephen King kick for the past couple of months. I'm currently reading The Talisman. Not bad so far, but I'm only 200 pages in. Anyone here heard of Chuch Palahniuk?


I was reading on break today up in our office. I started New Moon and I was sitting there crying. I came down stairs 'cause I couldn't take anymore. I asked Larissa if she could tell i had been cryibng she said yes and asked y? I said it's that damn book!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Maestro M. Mouse said:


> LOVE Chuck Palahniuk!  What's your favorite?  I'm going to go with Rant.



Rant is good. But I think Diary is my favorite. I got to meet him during his book tour for the paperback release of "Haunted" and he had these stamps he was putting in the books he was autographing. Well in mine, he had a stamp that said "Property of Prison Library" and signed it "Robert, We miss you in the showers". I just about died laughing. And part of me thinks it was he could tell I was "family". 



glenpreece said:


> I was reading on break today up in our office. I started New Moon and I was sitting there crying. I came down stairs 'cause I couldn't take anymore. I asked Larissa if she could tell i had been cryibng she said yes and asked y? I said it's that damn book!!!!



I've only cried during a handful of books. 

Insomnia (Stephen King)
Bag of Bones (Stephen King)
the last two Harry Potter books
The Hours


----------



## glenpreece

RAPstar said:


> Rant is good. But I think Diary is my favorite. I got to meet him during his book tour for the paperback release of "Haunted" and he had these stamps he was putting in the books he was autographing. Well in mine, he had a stamp that said "Property of Prison Library" and signed it "Robert, We miss you in the showers". I just about died laughing. And part of me thinks it was he could tell I was "family".
> 
> 
> 
> I've only cried during a handful of books.
> 
> Insomnia (Stephen King)
> Bag of Bones (Stephen King)
> the last two Harry Potter books
> The Hours


Yeah usually I am pretty good I don't cry during movies and even some funerals. But this series so far has hit a nerve. The connection they share seems so absolute and then what happens in this book!!! AAAAHHHHHH my eyes puffy still. 

The other vampire series I read is more tongue in cheek/romance. And the sex isn't bad either lol.

The only Stephen King book's Ive read are D Claiborne and  The Shining. Loved 'em both, didn't realize a book could scare me even though i'd seen the shining mini series.


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> Yeah usually I am pretty good I don't cry during movies and even some funerals. But this series so far has hit a nerve. The connection they share seems so absolute and then what happens in this book!!! AAAAHHHHHH my eyes puffy still.
> 
> The other vampire series I read is more tongue in cheek/romance. And the sex isn't bad either lol.
> 
> The only Stephen King book's Ive read are D Claiborne and  The Shining. Loved 'em both, didn't realize a book could scare me even though i'd seen the shining mini series.



D Claiborne is on my list to read....though the movie was wonderful. King's books don't really scare me, but I've read like 5 of them in a row, so I mainly notice how similar his writing style is. Except Eyes of the Dragon. Didn't sound at all like him. I still get uneasy reading It, though. I once had a book that I got to a section break and there was a major cliffhanger. Well I needed to get to bed, and I tried to......but I couldn't sleep cause I needed to find out what happened to the couple. Its a pretty good book. Sea of Tranquility by Paul Russell (I believe).


----------



## Maestro M. Mouse

Anyone else super-pumped for LOST on Wednesday!??!?


----------



## MAF

I'm going to miss LOST!     I have to work until 9 that night.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MAF said:


> I'm going to miss LOST!     I have to work until 9 that night.




I'll Tivo it and you are welcome to come down and watch it.  I'lll order pizza and make popcorn.


----------



## Maestro M. Mouse

MAF said:


> I'm going to miss LOST!     I have to work until 9 that night.



Yeah ... I have class until 9:40 but I'll be catching it on DVR after.

You can always catch it online the next day but it's obviously not as fun.


----------



## dmwang9

MAF said:


> I'm going to miss LOST!     I have to work until 9 that night.



I'm in a similar position, but I'll either record it or watch it online -- assuming it gets put online like previous seasons have been.


----------



## xXbreboiXx

Maestro M. Mouse said:


> Anyone else super-pumped for LOST on Wednesday!??!?



OMG I CAN NOT WAIT!!!!!! It is gonna be soo good. hey guess what! I was reading this interview with one of the directors and cast members and it says we will see the mechanical monster thing!

EDIT: this will not be in the first episode though.


----------



## Maestro M. Mouse

xXbreboiXx said:


> OMG I CAN NOT WAIT!!!!!! It is gonna be soo good. hey guess what! I was reading this interview with one of the directors and cast members and it says we will see the mechanical monster thing!



Fingers crossed that this happens soon!


----------



## RAPstar

I found out about Lost like 2 years after it started, so it will take me a while to catch up.....if I ever get started. I can't believe NBC is making me wait till Feb. 2 to bring back my Heroes. And I haven't heard anything about T:TSCC yet. Anyone know when it will be on?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

RAPstar said:


> I found out about Lost like 2 years after it started, so it will take me a while to catch up.....if I ever get started. I can't believe NBC is making me wait till Feb. 2 to bring back my Heroes. And I haven't heard anything about T:TSCC yet. Anyone know when it will be on?



I believe it will be back on Fri Feb 13th, along with the Dollhouse Primire.


----------



## RAPstar

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I believe it will be back on Fri Feb 13th, along with the Dollhouse Primire.



Yay! Dollhouse is the new one with Eliza Dushku, correct?


----------



## vaDisneyGuy

grarsh said:


> So, since I'm a fan of all those "obsessions," I have to add one more that should definitely be on the list...GOLDEN GIRLS!!!



I love the girls too. I have everyseason on DVD. I wish they would put Golden Palace on DVD


----------



## grarsh

I used to have the seasons of Golden Girls, but I moved into a new apartment this year and it was broken into and I lost all my DVDs - I miss the Girls the most - lol.

I liked the Golden Palace but it just wasn't the same without Dorothy.  She was my fave.


----------



## MAF

dmwang9 said:


> I'm in a similar position, but I'll either record it or watch it online -- assuming it gets put online like previous seasons have been.



I hope so.  I just caught up w/ Brothers & Sisters last night online.  Love that show also.


----------



## Maestro M. Mouse

MAF said:


> I hope so.  I just caught up w/ Brothers & Sisters last night online.  Love that show also.



LOVE B&S - it's not bs though 

oh and OBAMARAMA BABYYYY!


----------



## bennyb98

grarsh said:


> I liked the Golden Palace but it just wasn't the same without Dorothy.  She was my fave.



Ditto.  And it didn't help much that Sophia was MIA during most of the two episodes she was in.


----------



## RAPstar

I love the GG's. But I also miss Designing Women.


----------



## bennyb98

I haven't seen Designing Women in ages.  Just a heads up for any insomniacs like myself who watch The Golden Girls at 1 in the morning that they will be moving to Hallmark Channel next month.


----------



## Maestro M. Mouse

anyone else in AWE of last night's LOST episodes?!?


----------



## scotty

Hey glenpreece and to all Canadians about booking your Disney world trip. What travel agency did you guys book from????????


----------



## glenpreece

scotty said:


> Hey glenpreece and to all Canadians about booking your Disney world trip. What travel agency did you guys book from????????


I am a vacation planner for an agency in the usa so i book my own trips!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

glenpreece said:


> I am a vacation planner for an agency in the usa so i book my own trips!




You are like our own Julie the Cruise Director


----------



## glenpreece

I<3EvilQueen said:


> You are like our own Julie the Cruise Director


She was always my fav!!! but yeah i guess I could be if anyone ever wanted me to book their vaca for them. No extra charge for what I do.

Speaking of cruises going on my frist one in March!!!! So excited.


----------



## MAF

Maestro M. Mouse said:


> anyone else in AWE of last night's LOST episodes?!?



I caught up last night and I was pretty unimpressed so far...


----------



## MonorailMan

glenpreece said:


> I have never watched RHPS I've seen clips but never the whole thing.



If you want to watch it and it comes on network TV, don't bother. The first couple times I tried watching was in the early 90's and it was on TNT and NBC (I think  ) and it was so edited down that it made no sense whatsoever. The first time I saw the full version without commercials was a completely different, much more enjoyable experience.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MonorailMan said:


> If you want to watch it and it comes on network TV, don't bother. The first couple times I tried watching was in the early 90's and it was on TNT and NBC (I think  ) and it was so edited down that it made no sense whatsoever. The first time I saw the full version without commercials was a completely different, much more enjoyable experience.



RHPS can't be watched on TV... it MUST be experienced in a Theatre with a crowd that knows all the shout backs


----------



## RAPstar

I<3EvilQueen said:


> RHPS can't be watched on TV... it MUST be experienced in a Theatre with a crowd that knows all the shout backs



Ironically enough, I went to school for musical theater and we did The Rocky Horror Show for our 4th semester and I played Eddie, but I didn't loose my "virginity" until this past September at the group that does the live show at the Universal movie theater.


----------



## MAF

That movie is a creep show.  What exactly is the appeal?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MAF said:


> That movie is a creep show.  What exactly is the appeal?



For me and my high school friends it was the first taste of freedom.  Being allowed to go to a midnight show on a weekend, and the first time most of us were dealing with a different variation on sexualty (other than the "normal" that we grew up with).


----------



## OrlandoMike

I<3EvilQueen said:


> For me and my high school friends it was the first taste of freedom.  Being allowed to go to a midnight show on a weekend, and the first time most of us were dealing with a different variation on sexualty (other than the "normal" that we grew up with).



   Hit the nail right on the head.

BTW  anyone else notice they pulled most of the videos from Youtube!


----------



## glenpreece

MAF said:


> That movie is a creep show.  What exactly is the appeal?


Yeah I guess this is why I have nno urge to see it, it does kinda creep me out too.


----------



## vaDisneyGuy

So are there any single gay guys  in Va on the board


----------



## MonorailMan

I<3EvilQueen said:


> RHPS can't be watched on TV... it MUST be experienced in a Theatre with a crowd that knows all the shout backs



That tends to drive me nuts. Must be the introvert in me.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MonorailMan said:


> That tends to drive me nuts. Must be the introvert in me.




Says the man with the Mohawk


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> Yeah I guess this is why I have nno urge to see it, it does kinda creep me out too.



That's my excuse for not seeing High School Musical......or Twilight.


----------



## MonorailMan

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Says the man with the Mohawk



I had the mohawk for a day and a half.....and I didn't leave the house!


----------



## Maestro M. Mouse

vaDisneyGuy said:


> So are there any single gay guys  in Va on the board



Single guy in Richmond


----------



## glenpreece

RAPstar said:


> That's my excuse for not seeing High School Musical......or Twilight.


Uh no Twilight was AMAZING I was reluctant because it was one of the reasons HP got pushed to 2009 but since I sw it I have been completely consumed by it. It's really quite good. Not creepy or scary at all. As for HSM I just can't sit through them. Too cheery and bouncy for me.


----------



## dmwang9

glenpreece said:


> Uh no Twilight was AMAZING I was reluctant because it was one of the reasons HP got pushed to 2009 but since I sw it I have been completely consumed by it. It's really quite good. Not creepy or scary at all. As for HSM I just can't sit through them. Too cheery and bouncy for me.



I found that once I accepted that Twilight was a young adult Harlequin romance and not fantasy, I actually started to like it.


----------



## MonorailMan

I think you guys might enjoy this. 

The REAL "Twilight"


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

MonorailMan said:


> I think you guys might enjoy this.
> 
> The REAL "Twilight"



I watched, I kept hoping that it would get better, in the end, that's 5:55 that I will never get back.


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> Uh no Twilight was AMAZING I was reluctant because it was one of the reasons HP got pushed to 2009 but since I sw it I have been completely consumed by it. It's really quite good. Not creepy or scary at all. As for HSM I just can't sit through them. Too cheery and bouncy for me.



Actually, WB decided to push HP to 2009 because they had made enough money with Dark Knight to meet their budget or something like that, and so they needed another blockbuster for this summer. I think it still would have whooped Twilight's pale sparkly booty......but that's just me.



MonorailMan said:


> I think you guys might enjoy this.
> 
> The REAL "Twilight"



Bahahaha! I loved the David Bowie reference.


----------



## glenpreece

MonorailMan said:


> I think you guys might enjoy this.
> 
> The REAL "Twilight"



That was soooo funny!! MM I loove you!!!!




RAPstar said:


> Actually, WB decided to push HP to 2009 because they had made enough money with Dark Knight to meet their budget or something like that, and so they needed another blockbuster for this summer. I think it still would have whooped Twilight's pale sparkly booty......but that's just me..



Plus they didn't want to deal with Radcliffe's "wand" on broadway lol
But HP has a wider appeal than Twilight and alos completely different audience.


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> That was soooo funny!! MM I loove you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus they didn't want to deal with Radcliffe's "wand" on broadway lol
> But HP has a wider appeal than Twilight and alos completely different audience.



And if it weren't for the 4/3 deal from Disney, I'd be going to NYC to see said "wand"!  Maybe when Twilight comes out on DVD I'll watch it just to watch it, but I don't have enough time to invest in reading the book.


----------



## glenpreece

RAPstar said:


> And if it weren't for the 4/3 deal from Disney, I'd be going to NYC to see said "wand"!  Maybe when Twilight comes out on DVD I'll watch it just to watch it, but I don't have enough time to invest in reading the book.


Yes it is very time consuming because once you read the first you have to read the rest!!! BTW loved ur US/IOA TR!!!


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> Yes it is very time consuming because once you read the first you have to read the rest!!! BTW loved ur US/IOA TR!!!



That's how I am with Stephen King! It started with The Shining and i haven't stopped. I've read nothing but Stephen King since like November. Though I'm taking a break after I finish the one I'm reading now (Black House by King and Peter Straub). I ordered the first Kingdom Keepers book from Amazon, then I'm going to attempt to start the Dark Tower series by King.

Oh, and thanks about my TR! It was a lot of fun....I'll probably have more pictures from this trip, especially since I should be able to afford my Photopass CD (and it will have more than the 43 pix I had from my one day at Epcot).


----------



## glenpreece

The kingdom keepers books are great too!!! Love them both!


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> The kingdom keepers books are great too!!! Love them both!



I remember you saying that somewhere, and from other people, which is why I got the first one. If I like it, then I'll get the second one.


----------



## glenpreece

RAPstar said:


> I remember you saying that somewhere, and from other people, which is why I got the first one. If I like it, then I'll get the second one.


i've read the first probably about 10 times. The second one is sooooo fast paced, it's hard to out down.


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> i've read the first probably about 10 times. The second one is sooooo fast paced, it's hard to out down.



Put down? lol


----------



## glenpreece

RAPstar said:


> Put down? lol


well long enough to try and get some sleep that is


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

glenpreece said:


> The kingdom keepers books are great too!!! Love them both!



Great isn't how I would describe the first one.  It was ok.


----------



## glenpreece

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Great isn't how I would describe the first one.  It was ok.


well for a book that was written for preteens I'd say it was great. Although there were quite a few mistakes in both attractions and information baout Walt etc it' s still a fun immersive read.


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> well for a book that was written for preteens I'd say it was great. Although there were quite a few mistakes in both attractions and information baout Walt etc it' s still a fun immersive read.



I noticed the ticker in your siggy......what's an AEP? Just curious. 

One goo dbook I read that was for preteens was Coraline. I love Neil Gaiman. Plus the movie looks fun.


----------



## glenpreece

RAPstar said:


> I noticed the ticker in your siggy......what's an AEP? Just curious.
> 
> One goo dbook I read that was for preteens was Coraline. I love Neil Gaiman. Plus the movie looks fun.


The Agent Education Program, it's a on site training session at WDW and the Cruise for Disney Vacation Planners. I am looking forward to the cruise!! Never been on one before. Hoping I'll get paired up with some random hot guy


----------



## RAPstar

glenpreece said:


> The Agent Education Program, it's a on site training session at WDW and the Cruise for Disney Vacation Planners. I am looking forward to the cruise!! Never been on one before. Hoping I'll get paired up with some random hot guy



That's awesome! I wanna go on a cruise one day. Ugh, my day was so blah today. I need a break from work.


----------



## glenpreece

RAPstar said:


> That's awesome! I wanna go on a cruise one day. Ugh, my day was so blah today. I need a break from work.


Hooray!!! I got my pp cd finally so i have all pics and I have finally started scrapbooking this trip!!!!!!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

glenpreece said:


> Hooray!!! I got my pp cd finally so i have all pics and I have finally started scrapbooking this trip!!!!!!



a pp cd?

That sounds dirty


----------



## jeepsrj

glenpreece said:


> Hooray!!! I got my pp cd finally so i have all pics and I have finally started scrapbooking this trip!!!!!!



Geez I need your help I've my DPP CD from my September 08 trip for many many many months now and still can't seem to get my scrapbook going...ugh..and on top of the CD I have my 5000 pics I took with my camera...btw it was my first trip can you tell with all the photos?lol


----------



## glenpreece

I<3EvilQueen said:


> a pp cd?
> 
> That sounds dirty


lol is your mind always in the gutter????


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

glenpreece said:


> lol is your mind always in the gutter????




Well I am a single Scorpio   *wink*


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Well I am a single Scorpio   *wink*



Oh wow, that explains a lot!  I remember the days of being a *single* Scorpio.  

But, you know what?  If you are lucky enough to find *the* one, it's even better!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Oh wow, that explains a lot!  I remember the days of being a *single* Scorpio.
> 
> But, you know what?  If you are lucky enough to find *the* one, it's even better!




I keep waiting 
When ever I am down to only one job, I'll have to go out and rope the ******* if he doesn't hurry up.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I keep waiting
> When ever I am down to only one job, I'll have to go out and rope the ******* if he doesn't hurry up.



Yeah, I know.  Patience isn't exactly something that we do well, we do it, just not willingly.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Oh Lindy.....

Dont worry about this thread, I've got it!

Really!  

Keep an eye on the other threads...

Nothing going on over here!  

Now Ken,

What were you saying about rope?


----------



## MAF

Ugh I've come to the realization that I actually have to start actively looking for someone.  Why can't they just come to me?


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh Lindy.....
> 
> Dont worry about this thread, I've got it!
> 
> Really!
> 
> Keep an eye on the other threads...
> 
> Nothing going on over here!
> 
> Now Ken,
> 
> What were you saying about rope?



Need I remind you that I am meeting you and your dear sweet Shreky-Poo in April?     I   Ken, don't get me wrong, but um, I have my heart set on meeting you *and* Shrek at the HBD, not you and Ken.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

MAF said:


> Ugh I've come to the realization that I actually have to start actively looking for someone.  Why can't they just come to me?



It will happen.  Just give it time.  I know it sucks to hear that because everyone says that, but it's true.

If you think dating takes effort, just wait until you are in a relationship.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Really  JUNE!

Did the old mom forget to leave the pearls and pirin tablets?

I've got this thead covered!

Go bake a pie or something!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

OrlandoMike said:


> Really  JUNE!
> 
> Did the old mom forget to leave the pearls and pirin tablets?
> 
> I've got this thead covered!
> 
> Go bake a pie or something!



Really Ward!

Comparing me to the old mom.....how could you?

What about the Beaver?  Do you expect me to be the only one taking care of that too?

I will bake you a a kitty litter cake, if you aren't careful!


----------



## OrlandoMike

"Ward, dont you think you were a little hard on the Beaver last night?"

Is that the best all time gay qoute or what?   

OK kids, go on playing twister, or Mario Brothers, or whatever it is you play these days!

Your Mom and I just came over for a visit!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Yeah, I will leave you fellas to it.  But, leave the bedroom door cracked.  I don't want you boys getting into too much trouble over here.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Sorry I didn't realize the B word that rhymes with mustard was censored


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

It's ok, you didn't do anything wrong by typing the word the way that you did.  I have a dirty mind and a potty mouth.  I filled in the blank without any help.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MAF said:


> Ugh I've come to the realization that I actually have to start actively looking for someone.  Why can't they just come to me?



When did you say you were coming for a visit?    *wink*


----------



## MAF

I<3EvilQueen said:


> When did you say you were coming for a visit?    *wink*



Uh, never?   

But yeah, I think I'm looking for somone a little bit "near-by"...


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MAF said:


> Uh, never?
> 
> But yeah, I think I'm looking for somone a little bit "near-by"...


----------



## glenpreece

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> It will happen.  Just give it time.  I know it sucks to hear that because everyone says that, but it's true.
> 
> If you think dating takes effort, just wait until you are in a relationship.


Jus but hearing it all the time makes the waiting even worse.


----------



## glenpreece

OrlandoMike said:


> "Ward, dont you think you were a little hard on the Beaver last night?"
> 
> Is that the best all time gay qoute or what?
> 
> OK kids, go on playing twister, or Mario Brothers, or whatever it is you play these days!
> 
> Your Mom and I just came over for a visit!


LOL


----------



## RAPstar

Dating? What does that word mean?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

RAPstar said:


> Dating? What does that word mean?



Dating - when you mention something in conversation that really tells how old you are.


----------



## glenpreece

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Dating - when you mention something in conversation that really tells how old you are.


yeah I've had a few of those moments lately!!!!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

So we going to have a Single Awareness Day party on here?

I vote for the 13th, because it is Friday the 13th, and because I have to work a 12 hour day on Saturday.


----------



## RAPstar

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Dating - when you mention something in conversation that really tells how old you are.



Does that count when you're 23 and the person older than you doesn't know what you're talking about making you feel older than them?


----------



## DisneyParkFan

nzyycguy said:


> I am a disney nut too! I have been down to disney many times and am going back to WDW in August by myself this time and looking forward to it! WIll be staying at Port Orleans riverside, was at Pop Century last time and like it there too!



I was at POR in October and liked it.  I preferred POFQ when I was there in August but maybe that's because I was there for a week and only went for a quick weekend in October?  If you have the time, take the boat ride to Downtown Disney.  It's very relaxing although if you stay late (why since PI is closed now?) you need to take a bus back.  CBR is my favorite moderate out of all of them.  Enjoy your solo trip.  I always enjoy mine.


----------



## MAF

So seriously guys, is there anyone actually available here or what?


----------



## RAPstar

MAF said:


> So seriously guys, is there anyone actually available here or what?




Um......yes?   I know I am.


----------



## glenpreece

MAF said:


> So seriously guys, is there anyone actually available here or what?


LOL uh that's kinda the whole point of this thread. We love Disney and are single. Now all of us living so far from each other well, I really can't do much about that.

Oh and FANTASTIC NEWS I finally finished the scrapbook from my solo Dec trip when I met Austin.


----------



## dmwang9

So I'm on a first date a few nights ago with a guy whom I'd met at the gym. Seems nice, witty conversation, pretty darn cute -- and then I mention that I'm heading to WDW the last week in June. He laughs like he thinks I'm joking and asks, "No, really, where are you going?"

It takes me several minutes to explain to him that (a) yes, I'm going to Disney World, (b) I'm going by myself, and (c) it's quite fun to do (a) and (b). He doesn't really get it, and I've learned from experience to not try too hard to convince non-believers of the folly of their ways, lest I make myself look even more obsessed than I already am.

So now I'm wondering -- anyone ever dated a non-Disneyholic? Anyone ever converted a significant other to the One True Path of Theme Park Enlightenment? Inquiring minds want to know!

-- Dave


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

RAPstar said:


> Um......yes?   I know I am.



I think he means single guys near him


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

dmwang9 said:


> So I'm on a first date a few nights ago with a guy whom I'd met at the gym. Seems nice, witty conversation, pretty darn cute -- and then I mention that I'm heading to WDW the last week in June. He laughs like he thinks I'm joking and asks, "No, really, where are you going?"
> 
> It takes me several minutes to explain to him that (a) yes, I'm going to Disney World, (b) I'm going by myself, and (c) it's quite fun to do (a) and (b). He doesn't really get it, and I've learned from experience to not try too hard to convince non-believers of the folly of their ways, lest I make myself look even more obsessed than I already am.
> 
> So now I'm wondering -- anyone ever dated a non-Disneyholic? Anyone ever converted a significant other to the One True Path of Theme Park Enlightenment? Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> -- Dave



Well despite the Disney issue, how do you feel about him?   And after awhile you could see if he would be opposed to going (as you might be able to convert another to the wonders of the mouse).   And if he completely isn't a Disney person,  do you have friends that you could go with instead?


----------



## glenpreece

dmwang9 said:


> So I'm on a first date a few nights ago with a guy whom I'd met at the gym. Seems nice, witty conversation, pretty darn cute -- and then I mention that I'm heading to WDW the last week in June. He laughs like he thinks I'm joking and asks, "No, really, where are you going?"
> 
> It takes me several minutes to explain to him that (a) yes, I'm going to Disney World, (b) I'm going by myself, and (c) it's quite fun to do (a) and (b). He doesn't really get it, and I've learned from experience to not try too hard to convince non-believers of the folly of their ways, lest I make myself look even more obsessed than I already am.
> 
> So now I'm wondering -- anyone ever dated a non-Disneyholic? Anyone ever converted a significant other to the One True Path of Theme Park Enlightenment? Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> -- Dave


I can't think of a guy that I have dated that has liked Disney or understood my love of Disney. Each one has shown distain or annoyance when I brought it up.


----------



## MonorailMan

glenpreece said:


> I can't think of a guy that I have dated that has liked Disney or understood my love of Disney. Each one has shown distain or annoyance when I brought it up.



I have the same kind of experiences with friends........until I bring them to WDW. Then their opinions change at least a little bit.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MonorailMan said:


> I have the same kind of experiences with friends........until I bring them to WDW. Then their opinions change at least a little bit.



Five more conversions and you get your toaster.


----------



## dmwang9

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Well despite the Disney issue, how do you feel about him?   And after awhile you could see if he would be opposed to going (as you might be able to convert another to the wonders of the mouse).   And if he completely isn't a Disney person,  do you have friends that you could go with instead?



I didn't really see the Disney issue as a "make or break" thing for me personally -- my post came more out of curiosity about other people's experiences. I've gotten very used to having friends/boyfriends look somewhat askance at my hobbies -- darn my obsessions with Buffy, Lost, and Harry Potter!  Overall, he was ok, nothing more. We're still chatting with each other, but neither of us are really looking to dive into anything serious right now.

Re: going to the parks with friends or family, the last few years, I've become a big fan of the solo trip. Part of this is undoubtedly the timing -- I celebrate the end of the school year (I teach high school) with a week of unabashedly selfish "me time" at WDW. I've gone with family and with friends as well, and each kind of trip is different -- not better or worse, just different.


----------



## dmwang9

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Five more conversions and you get your toaster.



    

Now that would be an affinity program I'd love to see Disney set up.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

dmwang9 said:


> Re: going to the parks with friends or family, the last few years, I've become a big fan of the solo trip.




I wonder if I would like a solo trip.  Knowing me and how I like to experience things with others, I am saying that I probably would not.  But I sometimes surprise myself.


----------



## Maestro M. Mouse

So I have a cure for your v-day, being single, blues.  GO SEE FRIDAY THE 13th!  It was so much campy fun (no pun intended)!

And where ARE all the single ladies... i mean dudes.  beyonce needs to remix that song for us boys.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Maestro M. Mouse said:


> So I have a cure for your v-day, being single, blues.  GO SEE FRIDAY THE 13th!  It was so much campy fun (no pun intended)!
> 
> And where ARE all the single ladies... i mean dudes.  beyonce needs to remix that song for us boys.



how is it compared to the original?


----------



## glenpreece

Yeah that would rock if their was a single boys remix!!!


----------



## nj90

Maestro M. Mouse said:


> So I have a cure for your v-day, being single, blues.  GO SEE FRIDAY THE 13th!  It was so much campy fun (no pun intended)!
> 
> And where ARE all the single ladies... i mean dudes.  beyonce needs to remix that song for us boys.




Bah I want to see that!!!!! My friend's mum has been asking me what I plan on doing for v-day. (Even though she knows I'm single, and the guy I have my eyes on is over in Switzerland.  ) I think I may have to find another single friend to bring along with me!


----------



## RAPstar

I have a date on V-Day...........if only it were with a guy and not my mother. Oh well, at least I get to see the new Friday the 13th. And at a drive-in no less! 2 movies for about $6.


----------



## MickeyRickG

hi there my name is Rick, i am a single gay man, 35 love disney a lot and go often. looking for someone else who likes it as much as i do and also looking for possible LTR. i collect disney and have it up all over my house. was a former cast member in 2000 at the magic kingdom. i currently live in Fort Myers, Fl. i am an annual passholder and go to Disney World at least once a month and it sure would be nice to find someone to join me, as it is not as much fun going alone. hope to get lots of responses, i know there are others out there who like it as much as i do. hope to hear from you soon. 
Rick


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Howdy Rick.  Welcome to our board.  Please feel free to jump right in an post some with us.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

I am bored at work today and barely staying awake.


----------



## glenpreece

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I am bored at work today and barely staying awake.


aww poor guy


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

glenpreece said:


> aww poor guy




I know poor me.


----------



## TTARider23

Hello Everyone!

Just wanted to stop by and say Hi.

I'm Charles, and live here in Fl. or as i like to call it God's joke.

I'm 24, and i am completely in love with Disney (Duh or else why would i be here?)


----------



## RAPstar

At least you have the internet. I have to try staying awake watching people going to get their nails done or buy a weave/wig.


----------



## glenpreece

TTARider23 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and say Hi.
> 
> I'm Charles, and live here in Fl. or as i like to call it God's joke.
> 
> I'm 24, and i am completely in love with Disney (Duh or else why would i be here?)


Hey Charles welcome to the single boys thread!


----------



## OrlandoMike

TTARider23 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and say Hi.
> 
> I'm Charles, and live here in Fl. or as i like to call it God's joke.
> 
> I'm 24, and i am completely in love with Disney (Duh or else why would i be here?)



Welcome!      "God's joke!"   Too true!


----------



## glenpreece

Ok Bye everybody I am off to my first AEP!!! Woo Hoo DCL!!!!


----------



## MAF

Wow this thread sure died off didn't it?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MAF said:


> Wow this thread sure died off didn't it?




You live!!!!! 

How are classes going?


----------



## MAF

I<3EvilQueen said:


> You live!!!!!
> 
> How are classes going?



Awesome.  Too bad my Spring Break is over this week.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MAF said:


> Awesome.  Too bad my Spring Break is over this week.



Did you do anything fun?


----------



## MAF

No but I got a tan to make it look like I went somewhere fun...


----------



## chwgmjay

Hey... just thought I'd join the group.

I'm 28 (29 in a couple weeks) and getting ready for my first WDW trip in September from Minnesota (to visit the Disney Institute for a few days, and then wander the parks by my lonesome the rest of the week). Visited DL in March for my ex's birthday/some work-related stuff and had a bad experience which almost turned me off the Disney Parks all together... something recently happened which has turned the experience around though, and I'm pretty excited to be going. 

Let's see... I love to travel, I like cars, trains, etc. Big into architecture. I like rollercoasters. I have 2 jobs that keep me pretty busy... front desk supervisor at a hotel, and starting my own hospitality-related business. 

So ya... just wanted to say hi to everyone.


----------



## glenpreece

chwgmjay said:


> Hey... just thought I'd join the group.
> 
> I'm 28 (29 in a couple weeks) and getting ready for my first WDW trip in September from Minnesota (to visit the Disney Institute for a few days, and then wander the parks by my lonesome the rest of the week). Visited DL in March for my ex's birthday/some work-related stuff and had a bad experience which almost turned me off the Disney Parks all together... something recently happened which has turned the experience around though, and I'm pretty excited to be going.
> 
> Let's see... I love to travel, I like cars, trains, etc. Big into architecture. I like rollercoasters. I have 2 jobs that keep me pretty busy... front desk supervisor at a hotel, and starting my own hospitality-related business.
> 
> So ya... just wanted to say hi to everyone.



Welcome!!!!! WDW solo can be daunting but also alot of fun. Having been there solo several times I say DO WHAT YOU WANT WHEN YOU WANT TO!!!! Have Fun!


----------



## OrlandoMike

chwgmjay said:


> I like rollercoasters.




  Yea!  Welcome, lets chat some about coasters!


----------



## Sphyrna

chwgmjay said:


> Hey... just thought I'd join the group.
> 
> I'm 28 (29 in a couple weeks) and getting ready for my first WDW trip in September from Minnesota (to visit the Disney Institute for a few days, and then wander the parks by my lonesome the rest of the week). Visited DL in March for my ex's birthday/some work-related stuff and had a bad experience which almost turned me off the Disney Parks all together... something recently happened which has turned the experience around though, and I'm pretty excited to be going.
> 
> Let's see... I love to travel, I like cars, trains, etc. Big into architecture. I like rollercoasters. I have 2 jobs that keep me pretty busy... front desk supervisor at a hotel, and starting my own hospitality-related business.
> 
> So ya... just wanted to say hi to everyone.



Hi, welcome to the boards!    I work 2 jobs too so I feel your pain.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Sphyrna said:


> Hi, welcome to the boards!    I work 2 jobs too so I feel your pain.



Two?  Is that it????  I have four during the summer  

*wink

I am only teasing you.  Have fun on your trip you deserve it.


----------



## sirJeffrey90

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Two?  Is that it????  I have four during the summer
> 
> *wink




I sure hope your kidding about four jobs...yeah, thats probably what the wink is for haha. 

hola! My name is Jeff, I've been to Disney World only once, but it was SO COOL! I'm planning a trip (alone, sadly) for late May or early June...it's got some work tied in so it's a business expense...WOO! I have a season pass to Disneyland here in California, but it isnt the same as WDW. I work one and a half jobs and go to school full time...as for my social life...well, thats probably why I'll be in Florida alone  =(


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

sirJeffrey90 said:


> I sure hope your kidding about four jobs...yeah, thats probably what the wink is for haha.
> 
> =(



Sadly,  Not really kidding

Three paychecks, four different locations.  My part time job during the Fall thru Spring is at sporting arena, but the season is now over.  So during the summer I work for some of the local music venues.


----------



## Sphyrna

sirJeffrey90 said:


> I sure hope your kidding about four jobs...yeah, thats probably what the wink is for haha.
> 
> hola! My name is Jeff, I've been to Disney World only once, but it was SO COOL! I'm planning a trip (alone, sadly) for late May or early June...it's got some work tied in so it's a business expense...WOO! I have a season pass to Disneyland here in California, but it isnt the same as WDW. I work one and a half jobs and go to school full time...as for my social life...well, thats probably why I'll be in Florida alone  =(



With 1 1/2 jobs and a full time student it sounds like you're as busy as me.  With my schedule it's hard to have a social life.


----------



## MuppetGuySF

sirJeffrey90 said:


> I sure hope your kidding about four jobs...yeah, thats probably what the wink is for haha.
> 
> hola! My name is Jeff, I've been to Disney World only once, but it was SO COOL! I'm planning a trip (alone, sadly) for late May or early June...it's got some work tied in so it's a business expense...WOO! I have a season pass to Disneyland here in California, but it isnt the same as WDW. I work one and a half jobs and go to school full time...as for my social life...well, thats probably why I'll be in Florida alone  =(



Hey neighbor!  I live in Lafayette and will be in WDW in early June...maybe I'll see ya there!  Or maybe I'll see ya here in the 'hood.

Leigh


----------



## sirJeffrey90

MuppetGuySF said:


> Hey neighbor!  I live in Lafayette and will be in WDW in early June...maybe I'll see ya there!  Or maybe I'll see ya here in the 'hood.
> 
> Leigh



HAHA! Awesome! I'm actually planning on applying at the Lafayette Park Hotel! I'll let you know if I'll be down in June!


----------



## sirJeffrey90

Sphyrna said:


> With 1 1/2 jobs and a full time student it sounds like you're as busy as me.  With my schedule it's hard to have a social life.




Yep, it's sad really, these are supposed to be the best times of our lives, and were stuck in schools and cheap paying jobs just to try to enjoy ourselves once in a while!


----------



## MAF

sirJeffrey90 said:


> Yep, it's sad really, these are supposed to be the best times of our lives, and were stuck in schools and cheap paying jobs just to try to enjoy ourselves once in a while!



Wow, Debbie Downer...


----------



## sirJeffrey90

MAF said:


> Wow, Debbie Downer...



BUT IT'S TRUE!! Sadly.


----------



## chwgmjay

glenpreece said:


> Welcome!!!!! WDW solo can be daunting but also alot of fun. Having been there solo several times I say DO WHAT YOU WANT WHEN YOU WANT TO!!!! Have Fun!



Ya... I just think I'd rather have someone along my first trip... I dunno. I was thinkin' 'bout taking my ex (I took him with to Disneyland...) but I'm not sure... Oh well, it's a free trip other than airfare, so I guess I should just be happy I'm going.


----------



## chwgmjay

Sphyrna said:


> Hi, welcome to the boards!    I work 2 jobs too so I feel your pain.



Thanks... 1's full-time with semi-regular hours, so it's not too bad... It's the other one that sucks up ALL of my free time... Since it's my own business, I'm pretty much constantly thinking about it/figuring out what needs to be done/etc. It gets really stressful at times.


----------



## Sphyrna

Running your own business can be like 3 or 4 jobs.  My day job is FT and my night job I have to make sure I don't go over 35 hrs which is their FT schedule.  I'm tempted to see if they'll make me FT just for the benefits.  I'd like to take some grad classes but they're not free for PT employees, only FT.  I don't want any other benefits like health insurance and stuff as I get those from my day job.


----------



## chwgmjay

Well, I think I *may* have convinced my ex to come with... which is prolly pretty stupid of me... but hey, it's a free trip and no one else wanted to go with me (I know, I need to find new friends since I can't get anyone to take a free trip to Disney World with me). We're still pretty good friends though, and our break-up was rather mutual/necessary at the time. So I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## glenpreece

chwgmjay said:


> Well, I think I *may* have convinced my ex to come with... which is prolly pretty stupid of me... but hey, it's a free trip and no one else wanted to go with me (I know, I need to find new friends since I can't get anyone to take a free trip to Disney World with me). We're still pretty good friends though, and our break-up was rather mutual/necessary at the time. So I guess we'll see what happens.


Jeez I would've gladly taken a free trip to WDW!!! LOL have fun and good luck!!!


----------



## SFBayDon

sirJeffrey90 said:


> I sure hope your kidding about four jobs...yeah, thats probably what the wink is for haha.
> 
> hola! My name is Jeff, I've been to Disney World only once, but it was SO COOL! I'm planning a trip (alone, sadly) for late May or early June...it's got some work tied in so it's a business expense...WOO! I have a season pass to Disneyland here in California, but it isnt the same as WDW. I work one and a half jobs and go to school full time...as for my social life...well, thats probably why I'll be in Florida alone  =(





MuppetGuySF said:


> Hey neighbor!  I live in Lafayette and will be in WDW in early June...maybe I'll see ya there!  Or maybe I'll see ya here in the 'hood.
> 
> Leigh



Hey guys,
Don in San Jose here.  Just wanted to say hey form the south bay.  Either of you planning to do Gay Days in Anaheim?
Don


----------



## sirJeffrey90

SFBayDon said:


> Hey guys,
> Don in San Jose here.  Just wanted to say hey form the south bay.  Either of you planning to do Gay Days in Anaheim?
> Don



Hey! San Jose rocks btw! Nah, I'd like to go but it's an inconvient weekend for me. Next year!


----------



## daannzzz

I am not going either. I have not been but I may try for next year.... or at least the Disneyland one in October.


----------



## chwgmjay

Spoke too soon... the ex is definately not coming with, since we are apparently no longer speaking. Not sure what happened or how it happened, but whatever. So I'm back to going solo... Blah.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Solo can be fun!


----------



## chwgmjay

OrlandoMike said:


> Solo can be fun!



I guess... but I'm not really the solo kinda person... I'd much rather have another person with me


----------



## Sphyrna

chwgmjay said:


> I guess... but I'm not really the solo kinda person... I'd much rather have another person with me



Same here.  On my last trip I was with my friend but toward the end of the week we kind of went our seperate ways and met up here or there.  I felt weird going around by myself but tried to enjoy it anyway.


----------



## WittyreaderLI

Hi guys,


Just looking for someone cool who is into Disney as much as I am! Why is that so hard?


----------



## OrlandoMike

I know you probably dont want to hear this, but stop looking!  Just start chatting and having fun! (Not just here, but everywhere)  Mr. Right will come when the time is right!


----------



## sirJeffrey90

OrlandoMike said:


> I know you probably dont want to hear this, but stop looking!  Just start chatting and having fun! (Not just here, but everywhere)  Mr. Right will come when the time is right!



I agree, looking IS boring and time consuming; meeting people and being spontaneous are good things and when you bump into someone cool, who knows...


----------



## kguylee73

Hi guys! New to the boards so be gentle. LOL Anyway, gay, single, living in the burbs with my dog outside of Atlanta. I used to live in Orlando and worked for Disney very briefly, when I was there. I'm a huge Disney Villains fan, and I love the Magic Kingdom and the Studios (don't flame me, I used to work there) fond memories. 

Later,

Lee


----------



## Sphyrna

kguylee73 said:


> Hi guys! New to the boards so be gentle. LOL Anyway, gay, single, living in the burbs with my dog outside of Atlanta. I used to live in Orlando and worked for Disney very briefly, when I was there. I'm a huge Disney Villains fan, and I love the Magic Kingdom and the Studios (don't flame me, I used to work there) fond memories.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Lee


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

kguylee73 said:


> Hi guys! New to the boards so be gentle. LOL Anyway, gay, single, living in the burbs with my dog outside of Atlanta. I used to live in Orlando and worked for Disney very briefly, when I was there. I'm a huge Disney Villains fan, and I love the Magic Kingdom and the Studios (don't flame me, I used to work there) fond memories.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Lee



Welcome Neighbor.  How is that frosty mugged dinner?


----------



## nickymousecp09

lllllllllllll


----------



## OrlandoMike

nickymousecp09 said:


> I am so sick of bein single too. i hope durin my stay for the college program i can find someone. even though i know if i do my heart will break when i leave for jerz in january. but im not too worried about that. i figure, if its love it cant be stoped and you have to let it happen and if its love it will never leave.
> 
> i truely believe in the foolish lovey dovey everyones got thier someone, and fate thing.  foolish? yes. but it helps me sleep at night. =].



So your single, and gonna be in the CP.  Well this would be a good place to start.  Introduce yourself, let everyone know who you are....


----------



## kguylee73

To: I<3EvilQueen, Howdy'a do? Nice to see ya again. 

nickymousecp09:

I wouldn't be in too much a rush. When I worked at Disney in '96 the kids in the college program were a little. Well let's say WILD! LOL 

Me personally, I just got out of a seven year relationship not too long ago. Their not all they are cracked up to be. Eventually though, I'd like to meet someone. I'm not gonna rush something. Just spend your time making yourself happy and enjoy your life. 

Lee


----------



## WittyreaderLI

I agree, don't rush finding love.  Take it from a chronically single, very lonely guy who refuses to settle.  I'd rather be alone than be unhappy in a relationship.


----------



## jimpossible87

Hi look its another new Disney queer....My names james Im from Massachusetts...gonna take me a little bit before I can post a phot since I just started posting today but Ill be glad to add one once I hit 10 posts....I look forwarsd and hope to meet lots of you kids out there. Im 40 and single....groan....but im cute so there.
Well more to come  just posting a little helloooo


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

jimpossible87 said:


> Hi look its another new Disney queer....My names james Im from Massachusetts...gonna take me a little bit before I can post a phot since I just started posting today but Ill be glad to add one once I hit 10 posts....I look forwarsd and hope to meet lots of you kids out there. Im 40 and single....groan....but im cute so there.
> Well more to come  just posting a little helloooo




40, single, and cute... sounds great to me.


----------



## jimpossible87

whats happening people?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 couldnt quite do the pics last time


----------



## jimpossible87

I<3EvilQueen said:


> 40, single, and cute... sounds great to me.



awwww thanks ***hugz***


----------



## WittyreaderLI

I booked my next Disney trip!  Going in December from 7th to 11th with my mother.   Staying at Carribbean Beach, free dining plan!  YAY!
(Not that I don't love my mother but traveling with her will not help me meet anyone!)


----------



## glenpreece

WittyreaderLI said:


> I booked my next Disney trip!  Going in December from 7th to 11th with my mother.   Staying at Carribbean Beach, free dining plan!  YAY!
> (Not that I don't love my mother but traveling with her will not help me meet anyone!)


I hear ya!!!


----------



## tallgalaz1

I am Mary from sunny and HOT AZ. I have been single for the past 4 years.  WOW it has been that long.  I need a girlfriend,    Not really.  Happy to be single.  Having too much fun.  Listen to myself.  Am I trying to make myself believe being single is the key.    My ex is my best friend and my only true real friend.   A friend like her comes into your life once.  We make better friends than lovers.   We take our vacations together.  DVC is now a part of my life.  I bought 100 pts at AKV in AUG. We are about to go to LAS VEGAS in DEC. She is running the Vegas Marathon.  Just wondering if there are any other GAYS in AZ who loves Disney as much as I do?  We all need to be love  What is the saying "Be carful what you ask for"      TALLGAL


----------



## jimpossible87

WittyreaderLI said:


> I booked my next Disney trip!  Going in December from 7th to 11th with my mother.   Staying at Carribbean Beach, free dining plan!  YAY!
> (Not that I don't love my mother but traveling with her will not help me meet anyone!)



Im going Sept 29th with my parents and just me ....I dont mind. I like going with them still even tho Im all growed up. Plus they would never go on a trip alone so I like to go with them so I can get everything all planned for them and they have someone to take them everywhere....not that they are 100 but sometimes they act like it. Plus it makes me feel like a kid sometimes


----------



## RENThead09

Hey everyone!

I'm Pat.  
Just poppin in to say HI!  






Have been an AP holder at Disneyland the last 2 years since I moved to Vegas from Tempe (Fork Em Devils!).   

I started running to get into shape last December 19th, and as my goal, I did the Disneyland Half Marathon last weekend.  






Had so much fun that I decided to sign up for the WDW Marathon in January so I will be making my first trip to The World to run my first (and most likely last) marathon of my life.  I like the half marathon distance.

Will be doing Gay Days in Anaheim in October for the first time.  Was plannin on going for Gay Days Orlando in June, so we'll see if that trip can still happen with this last minute trip for January I have to plan now.

What else?  Love me my Manchester United, college football, hockey, Drum Corps, Winterguard, baseball, my nephews, travelin to Europe here and there, and used to follow this little production called RENT all around the country (oh the things in our past...HAHAHAHA)  Anything else I missed, let me know.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## daannzzz

Thanks to the DIS I am no longer single and am in fact proposing to my sweetie at WDW in October. He already knows about it so no need to hide. No peeking Nick!


----------



## OrlandoMike

daannzzz said:


> Thanks to the DIS I am no longer single and am in fact proposing to my sweetie at WDW in October. He already knows about it so no need to hide. No peeking Nick!



NO WAY!   Congrats!


----------



## geaux_half

RENThead09 said:


> Had so much fun that I decided to sign up for the WDW Marathon in January so I will be making my first trip to The World to run my first (and most likely last) marathon of my life.  I like the half marathon distance.



Great job Pat. Pat here also.  I ran my first marathon at WDW January 2000 and will be back at the World running the Goofy Challenge January 2010 
I ran Rock n Roll Arizona 1/2 a few years ago; finished in Tempe near Sun Devil stadium 
I definetely prefer the 1/2 distance to the full as well.  I ran a 1/2 or full in my 37th state Monday in Washington state.  Here's a pic of me at the finish of state 36 in Parkersburg, WV last month.


----------



## RENThead09

Props to you for tackling the Goofy Challange.  That just baffles my mind how you all can do that.  

This past weekend was my first half and I am in love with the distance.  I have been running since December 19th, so I am excited for the WDW marathon as it will be just past my one year anniversary.  

I actually wanted to sign up for the half, but it was full.  So I decided to try and cross another thing off my To Do List and sign up for the full.  Hopefully I will get a chance to cheer all of you on during the half on Satuday morning.


----------



## SpaHopper

So I just joined this very cool site and had to chime in on a few sites that I thought were right up my avenue.  Orlando townie here for just over a year now and I love going to Disney..magic really does happen there.  Now i just need to find that prince charming one of these days huh!


----------



## glenpreece

So how are all of the single guys out there?


----------



## dreweyj

I'm just great... I am going to WDW in November from the 10th thru the 17th!  It's my first time ever, and I can't wait.  I'm probably going to be a WDW fanatic too!


----------



## Bdawgsc

So yes, I'm new and all that, but I felt like I had to post a reply about going to WDW solo.

After friends moving away and major life changes I found myself wanting to go to WDW, but no one else around could drop everything and disappear for 4 or 5 days.  I have friends in Orlando, but they work, so I knew I'd spend most of my trip alone since I usually travel during the week. So that's the setup...

I have to admit, there were some things that were a little awkward (like sitting next to the 10yo boy on Rock And Roller Coaster), but overall I had a blast on that first solo trip. Since then I've been back several times.  Shows like Festival of the Lion King, Finding Nemo, Philharmagic... it doesn't matter if you're alone. Thrill rides like the coaster, TOT, Everest... well... lots of people are alone since they've traveled in pairs and the friend/spouse/whatever doesn't do thrill rides.  Also, as an amateur photographer, I've always taken some incredible photos on the solo trips.  I find that I can focus on looking for the details and not rushing from one attraction to the other.

Just my $0.02. I'm not a shy person and I do live alone, so I'm used to doing things alone... but if you want to go, GO! Don't think twice about the solo trip.


----------



## glenpreece

dreweyj- Welcome aboard!!! You are going to have a blast!!!!

Bdawgsc- Welcome to you too! And yes going solo is tonnes of FUN!!! I am going Dec 29-Jan6 solo again!


----------



## jimpossible87

You guys are more outgoing than me I guess. I went to Disney Studios alone once when I was visiting a friend in Orlando. She had to work and I didnt want to waste a day in the house so she dropped me off. I have to admit I did enjoy some of it but most of the time I felt like an *** and was really self conscious about being by myself. I cant even begin to mention how many times people asked me why I was alone...including the boat driver from the boardwalk. The funniest momenta were the great movie ride I had a mad bunch of lesbians that didnt want me in their row...was very pleasant, and on the backlot tour I got to sit with a family feeding their kids peanut butter and jelly sandwhiches while riding...was too weird for me, but Im sure there are plenty of people out there that enjoy it.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Bdawgsc said:


> Also, as an amateur photographer, I've always taken some incredible photos on the solo trips.  I find that I can focus on looking for the details and not rushing from one attraction to the other.
> .




I would love to see some of your work (Disney and Non-Disney)


----------



## Stinky_Pete

glenpreece said:


> So how are all of the single guys out there?



Still single...


----------



## Bdawgsc

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I would love to see some of your work (Disney and Non-Disney)



Let me see what I can find...


----------



## Bdawgsc

This one is at the top of my stairs... it's a nice thing to see first thing in the morning...


----------



## Bdawgsc

And another AK favorite!


----------



## glenpreece

Bdawgsc said:


> This one is at the top of my stairs... it's a nice thing to see first thing in the morning...


"IN THE CIRCLE......THE CIRCLE OF LIFE!!!!' Love it!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

jimpossible87 said:


> I cant even begin to mention how many times people asked me why I was alone...



I used to feel akward at doing things alone.  I think I was about 25 when I forced myself to go out to a nice dinner alone.  Sitting at a table is akward sometimes, so I usually opt for the bar, where I can chat with the bartender.

Now I travel alone occasionally, and it's nobody's buisness why I do!  If asked, I would really have to try not to look them in the eye and ask "Why do you care why I am alone?"

It has it's good points and bad!  I do enjoy the freedom of doing what I want to do when I want to do it!  I can eat when I want, where I want, ride what I want to, or do absolutly nothing in the room and not feel guilty about it!

Just my two cents on the subject!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

OrlandoMike said:


> It has it's good points and bad!  I do enjoy the freedom of doing what I want to do when I want to do it!  I can eat when I want, where I want, ride what I want to, or do absolutly nothing in the room and not feel guilty about it!



This is why I am looking forward to my upcoming solo trip. Every other trip to WDW I have been with other people and felt like I wanted to make it a good trip for them and was constantly trying to think of what they want to do. And felt like I had to do everything. I am so looking forward to a relaxing trip, doing what I want to do, when I want to do it.


----------



## PebblesMK

Umm...can I join the singles group?? I'm single and looking for a gay boyfriend. Not really ideal since I'm a girl...BUT, umm...I like that idea a lot more than a regular boyfriend.

Bdawg: Were you onstage with Nemo?? That's a super close picture.


----------



## RENThead09

I agree on the freedom thing for the solo trips.  At first I was a little self conscious about it, but now it is like...deal with it.  

Not a lot of my friends want to head to Disneyland for the weekend.  But hey...I am in Disneyland.  Way to much fun to stress over it.

For my trip to WDW in January, I will be there solo for 3 days, Have friends in for a couple, then by myself for the last 2.  Since it is my first time, it will be kinda nice to just take it all in and take THOUSANDS AND THOUSANDS OF PICTURES!!!!   The people coming for the weekend have all been there before, so I can do the newbie things.

And if I want company, I can always come on here and see who is up for lunch and some rides!


----------



## cruise pup

Hi all.  I just discovered this thread and it looks like a lot of fun.  I'm not a Disney addict but I do like it.  I'll be at WDW 11/17-21.  It will be my 4th solo visit.  Maybe I'll run into some of you.


----------



## StevieMac

i have def had my share of solo trips.  While they can be more expensive because you are not splitting the cost (room, car, strippers, etc), sometimes they are also cheaper because you do not have to keep up with the lot whom may be going to parks or parties when you could hang by the pool or watch your soaps in the afternoon!   

Also remember to enjoy it and enjoy the freedom of doing whatever the **** u want to do, because any solo trip may be your last since you never know when you will meet someone or accidentally get pregnant  (oh wait?)!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Bdawgsc

PebblesMK said:


> Umm...can I join the singles group?? I'm single and looking for a gay boyfriend. Not really ideal since I'm a girl...BUT, umm...I like that idea a lot more than a regular boyfriend.
> 
> Bdawg: Were you onstage with Nemo?? That's a super close picture.



Haha, No! You wouldn't want me to be on stage.  I got there a little late after trying to decide which lens to take. I decided I'd suck it up and take the zoom lens (75-300mm).  I had a friend in the show at that time.  Wouldn't you know, the only seat I could find was on about the 4th row... so ALL of my photos of that show were closeups. Made for some interesting shots for sure.


----------



## glenpreece

Ok just wanted to drop by and say BYE!!! we leave tomorrow for our first trip to DL!!! hoping to see some hot boys out in Cali!!


----------



## PebblesMK

Bdawgsc said:


> Haha, No! You wouldn't want me to be on stage.  I got there a little late after trying to decide which lens to take. I decided I'd suck it up and take the zoom lens (75-300mm).  I had a friend in the show at that time.  Wouldn't you know, the only seat I could find was on about the 4th row... so ALL of my photos of that show were closeups. Made for some interesting shots for sure.




Well I think it turned out great! I took my crappy point and click sony and my pics proved how crappy my camera is. I should have taken my nikon but didn't feel like lugging it around. I'd love to see more of your pics...it doesn't even have to be from Nemo!


----------



## cruise pup

Here's a nice piece of news for us soloists.  The new Toy Story ride at Disney Hollywood Studios apparently allows single riders to queue up with the fast pass returns.  I guess there's no need to get a fast pass or wait in the standby line.  I saw a photo of the entrance and that's what the sign says.  Just hope it hasn't changed.  By the way, the reason I'm up so friggin' late is because the AL playoff is still going on...and it just ended, hooray!


----------



## cruise pup

Bdawgsc said:


> Haha, No! You wouldn't want me to be on stage.  I got there a little late after trying to decide which lens to take. I decided I'd suck it up and take the zoom lens (75-300mm).  I had a friend in the show at that time.  Wouldn't you know, the only seat I could find was on about the 4th row... so ALL of my photos of that show were closeups. Made for some interesting shots for sure.



Add me to the list of your photographs fans.  Here's what I managed to capture at Nemo and everyone will be able to appreciate the clarity and composition of yours.


----------



## RENThead09

cruise pup said:


> Here's a nice piece of news for us soloists.  The new Toy Story ride at Disney Hollywood Studios apparently allows single riders to queue up with the fast pass returns.  I guess there's no need to get a fast pass or wait in the standby line.  I saw a photo of the entrance and that's what the sign says.  Just hope it hasn't changed.  By the way, the reason I'm up so friggin' late is because the AL playoff is still going on...and it just ended, hooray!



That is sweet news if that is it is still true for my January visit.  TSMM is one of my favorite rides at DL and I have heard the que is amazing at DHS.  

Plus I am trying to learn all the tricks to the ride!  HAHAHA


----------



## cruise pup

RENThead09 said:


> That is sweet news if that is it is still true for my January visit.  TSMM is one of my favorite rides at DL and I have heard the que is amazing at DHS.
> 
> Plus I am trying to learn all the tricks to the ride!  HAHAHA



If that's the case I may get a chance to ride it a few times.


----------



## ConcKahuna

LOOK HERE!


Just sayin'.


----------



## cruise pup

ConcKahuna said:


> LOOK HERE!
> 
> 
> Just sayin'.



Does it come with Fast Passes?


----------



## ConcKahuna

cruise pup said:


> Does it come with Fast Passes?



Fast passes for your own couch?  I could find uses for those...


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

ConcKahuna said:


> Fast passes for your own couch?  I could find uses for those...




I soooooo misread that.


----------



## dmwang9

cruise pup said:


> Here's a nice piece of news for us soloists.  The new Toy Story ride at Disney Hollywood Studios apparently allows single riders to queue up with the fast pass returns.  I guess there's no need to get a fast pass or wait in the standby line.  I saw a photo of the entrance and that's what the sign says.  Just hope it hasn't changed.



When I was at WDW this past June, the SRL at TSMM had been shut down. The SRL part of the sign was covered up, and the only line choices were standby and Fastpass.


----------



## ConcKahuna

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I soooooo misread that.



Or not.  You got the right meaning anyways


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

ConcKahuna said:


> Or not.  You got the right meaning anyways




well I did misread the word couch


----------



## jiminy.cricket

Hey hey, what up?  Always let your conscience be your guide!


----------



## Mitchthecustodian

You know what really sucks is being a Gay Cast Member, and you know how this is rumored to be the Gayest place on earth, yeah right...but oh well Loving my time here.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Mitchthecustodian said:


> You know what really sucks is being a Gay Cast Member, and you know how this is rumored to be the Gayest place on earth, yeah right...but oh well Loving my time here.



Are you a CP?  Have you gone to any of the Pride meetings?

I have never been myself, but hey, its worth a shot!  Its always nice to meet new people who work at the same place...


From the hub.....
*
Regular meetings are scheduled for the fourth Tuesday of every month, 5:00 to 6:00 p.m. Please check this module often for updates.

All Cast Members are welcome to attend!*


----------



## jiminy.cricket

Mitchthecustodian said:


> You know what really sucks is being a Gay Cast Member, and you know how this is rumored to be the Gayest place on earth, yeah right...but oh well Loving my time here.


Try picking up a shift at the Magic Kingdom!


----------



## future84

All the single ladies (put your hands up)! 

::raises his hand:: 

How are my fellow gays on this snowy night (her in the north east)?


----------



## WittyreaderLI

So I'm curious..any single gays in NY ?


----------



## Mitchthecustodian

OrlandoMike said:


> Are you a CP?  Have you gone to any of the Pride meetings?
> 
> I have never been myself, but hey, its worth a shot!  Its always nice to meet new people who work at the same place...
> 
> 
> From the hub.....
> *
> Regular meetings are scheduled for the fourth Tuesday of every month, 5:00 to 6:00 p.m. Please check this module often for updates.
> 
> All Cast Members are welcome to attend!*



Oh I went but they weren't about support and most of the guys that were there were only looking for hookups not relationships.
I mean I got lucky in finding my Prince Charming, but not at Disney...If you're looking for fun...go ahead and jump in!


----------



## Mitchthecustodian

jiminy.cricket said:


> Try picking up a shift at the Magic Kingdom!




Yeeesh! Really Sir...I must ask Have you ever worked at Disney? The guys that I'd be interested in aren't out flaunting themselves like the guys that are flamboyant...granted I've been described by guests more than once as:
"The gay one...you know the one thats queerer than a 3 dollar bill held by (Insert Famous Flamboyant Gay) at a (Insert Famous Diva)Concert.?"
"The Fabulous Custodian, the one that sings like Josh Groban, but isn't as weird"
"The Fantastic kid who gives free rides."
"The Gay cleaner, the one who really understands"
"The gay cleaner the one who dances 
and My Personal Favorite:
"The Guy who should take Perez Hilton's place."
(These were not said to me, but i was told about them by my friends who work in Guest Relations/my managers/Coworkers)
So I got lucky in finding my Prince Charming, but it is so funny that I was given so many different descriptions


----------



## nicolespence3

i happy that there's a singles thread. sometimes i really enjoy going out alone, but sometimes i really wish to find someone. but is really hard, because i don't really know who is and who's not


----------



## glenpreece

nicolespence3 said:


> i happy that there's a singles thread. sometimes i really enjoy going out alone, but sometimes i really wish to find someone. but is really hard, because i don't really know who is and who's not


Welcome to the club lol we're all in the same boat here.


----------



## MagicKingdomBoy

Well, after a few years of being single, I found a wonderful boyfriend.  The only problem is....he HATES everything Disney.  Has no interest whatsoever in any of the rides, the park, or even my Club 33 membership.  It's sad because I LOVE the companionship.  We've been together for six months now.  But I can't drag him to the park, and my best friends are frustrated with me that I don't spend time at the park anymore.  Oh, well, I guess one takes the good with the bad.


----------



## kidflash

MagicKingdomBoy said:


> Well, after a few years of being single, I found a wonderful boyfriend.  The only problem is....he HATES everything Disney.  Has no interest whatsoever in any of the rides, the park, or even my Club 33 membership.  It's sad because I LOVE the companionship.  We've been together for six months now.  But I can't drag him to the park, and my best friends are frustrated with me that I don't spend time at the park anymore.  Oh, well, I guess one takes the good with the bad.



Congrats


----------



## CanadianGuy

MagicKingdomBoy said:


> Well, after a few years of being single, I found a wonderful boyfriend.  The only problem is....he HATES everything Disney.  Has no interest whatsoever in any of the rides, the park, or even my Club 33 membership.  It's sad because I LOVE the companionship.  We've been together for six months now.  But I can't drag him to the park, and my best friends are frustrated with me that I don't spend time at the park anymore.  Oh, well, I guess one takes the good with the bad.



Ooh I feel ya... I've been with my guy for umm... like 20 months now.. we'll be dangerously close to celebrating 2 years when we go to GayDays in June..

I tried EVERYTHING to get him excited about going but he's all very 'ho-hum if you insist' ... kinda behavior about it.  Frustrates the crap out of me. 

I'm insisting for now hoping that once he gets there he'll get revv'd up about it.

Otherwise, I smell 'separate vacations' for the next while..


----------



## ConcKahuna

CanadianGuy said:


> Ooh I feel ya... I've been with my guy for umm... like 20 months now.. we'll be dangerously close to celebrating 2 years when we go to GayDays in June..
> 
> I tried EVERYTHING to get him excited about going but he's all very 'ho-hum if you insist' ... kinda behavior about it.  Frustrates the crap out of me.
> 
> I'm insisting for now hoping that once he gets there he'll get revv'd up about it.
> 
> Otherwise, I smell 'separate vacations' for the next while..



Dont worry, we'll convert that boy into a Disney freak in no time


----------



## CanadianGuy

ConcKahuna said:


> Dont worry, we'll convert that boy into a Disney freak in no time



I'm a countin on ya.


----------



## lazyboy

Hey there! I am Ron and I am lonely now... My boyfriend left me five weeks ago and I am looking for new love... And now I want some communication and fun)))


----------



## glenpreece

lazyboy said:


> Hey there! I am Ron and I am lonely now... My boyfriend left me five weeks ago and I am looking for new love... And now I want some communication and fun)))


Welcome to the club Ron!!!


----------



## lazyboy

Thanks, glenpreece! I was communicated with the other chaps here yougaychat.com for a long time, they all was cute and fun, but I wanted more new friends! And now I am here with you...


----------



## Sphyrna

I've started asking myself lately if I should try to get back in to the dating game.  It would be nice to start dating and hopefully find a bf.  But I question if it's worth the bother.  I'm also not sure the best way to go about it.  I'm shy and a homebody.  So it's hard to meet people when you don't leave your room (or my "cave" as my family calls it).  I used to use chat rooms and sites but I'm not even sure which ones are popular anymore.  I had tried Adam4Adam but it seems like it's more of a hookup site.  It's also full of profile pictures of hot torsos, and I definitely don't have one of those.  I'm just afraid of how it will go trying to get back into dating.  For a while I've been what I describe as alone but content.  I've found in the past when I start looking then I end up feeling alone and lonely.  So I'm not sure it's worth it.

There are 2 other issues why I haven't started dating.  They say you can't love someone else until you love yourself.  Loving myself has been a work in progress for years.  I wonder if I'll ever get to that point.  I started a diet a couple months ago hoping that will help.  Part of me thinks I should wait until I get to or at least close to my goal weight before I start.  For one, I don't have too much free time now because of it.  During the week it's go to work, come home and eat dinner, then work out, then shower and get ready for bed.

The other reason I haven't tried for a while is I still want to move back to FL.  I don't really want to get in to a relationship if I end up moving.  My current plan is to move in 3 years.  That will give me time to save up for a down payment so I can buy a house when I move.  However, when I first moved to Pittsburgh I only planned to stay a couple years.  Now it's been almost 10.  What if 3 years pass and I still haven't moved?

Having just had a birthday a couple weeks ago was a reminder that I'm not getting any younger.  That's also part of the problem.  When I have checked out some dating sites it hasn't been encouraging.  I don't feel my age at all.  I also find it difficult to find guys my age I'm attracted to.  Heck, I find it hard to find any guys in Pittsburgh I'm attracted to.  That's another reason part of me feels I should wait until I move to FL.

Any suggestions?  Thanks guys.


----------



## OrlandoMike

If you can...I would move to Florida ASAP!

It's your goal, just do it!

So you may have to rent for a while before you can buy a home, but this may be the change you need.....


----------



## Sphyrna

Financially, if I want to buy a house, it makes sense to stay here a couple years.  Unless I get a much higher paying job there.  I seriously doubt that will happen since my current job is about $20K above the average for what I do.  Since I live at home I have the opportunity to really build some savings.  Plus in that time I want to work on getting some certifications so hopefully I can move up on the IT ladder.


----------



## jiminy.cricket

I would recommend to keep doing what you're doing!  Sounds like you have a plan.  Don't leave your job right now.  It's good that you're thinking about what you want.  I need to figure out what I want and what I can do.


----------



## glenpreece

Sphyrna said:


> I've started asking myself lately if I should try to get back in to the dating game.  It would be nice to start dating and hopefully find a bf.  But I question if it's worth the bother.  I'm also not sure the best way to go about it.  I'm shy and a homebody.  So it's hard to meet people when you don't leave your room (or my "cave" as my family calls it).  I used to use chat rooms and sites but I'm not even sure which ones are popular anymore.  I had tried Adam4Adam but it seems like it's more of a hookup site.  It's also full of profile pictures of hot torsos, and I definitely don't have one of those.  I'm just afraid of how it will go trying to get back into dating.  For a while I've been what I describe as alone but content.  I've found in the past when I start looking then I end up feeling alone and lonely.  So I'm not sure it's worth it.
> 
> There are 2 other issues why I haven't started dating.  They say you can't love someone else until you love yourself.  Loving myself has been a work in progress for years.  I wonder if I'll ever get to that point.  I started a diet a couple months ago hoping that will help.  Part of me thinks I should wait until I get to or at least close to my goal weight before I start.  For one, I don't have too much free time now because of it.  During the week it's go to work, come home and eat dinner, then work out, then shower and get ready for bed.
> 
> The other reason I haven't tried for a while is I still want to move back to FL.  I don't really want to get in to a relationship if I end up moving.  My current plan is to move in 3 years.  That will give me time to save up for a down payment so I can buy a house when I move.  However, when I first moved to Pittsburgh I only planned to stay a couple years.  Now it's been almost 10.  What if 3 years pass and I still haven't moved?
> 
> Having just had a birthday a couple weeks ago was a reminder that I'm not getting any younger.  That's also part of the problem.  When I have checked out some dating sites it hasn't been encouraging.  I don't feel my age at all.  I also find it difficult to find guys my age I'm attracted to.  Heck, I find it hard to find any guys in Pittsburgh I'm attracted to.  That's another reason part of me feels I should wait until I move to FL.
> 
> Any suggestions?  Thanks guys.


Aww I totally hear ya on the loving yourself thing and I too am a homebody my daily routine is very much the same as yours. I am really working on being comfortable and loving myself. I am not "scared of lonely" and I refuse to be with a guy just so I won't be alone, unlike my former best friend. Keep on saving for the Florida dream house


----------



## chwgmjay

So... lately my life has been a mess. My hours at work have been totally switched around for bogus reasons, so my sleep schedule is way off. As a result I've been moody. At night, I've been watching a lot of streaming movies on netflix, mostly gay romantic comedy type stuff. But it's been depressing me/making me realize how alone I am. I'm really not good with meeting new people though. I've been thinking about rejoining some of the dating sites, but I'm not all that cute and most of my hobbies/interests are far from mainstream. Every guy I've dated, I've met through friends or livejournal or that sort of thing. I just don't know what to do. Blah.


----------



## Sphyrna

Give the dating sites another try.  If there are enough people on the site I'm sure there will be some others who share your interests and hobbies.  In the meantime, keep hanging with friends and network through them.  Maybe try watching some comedies or something else so as to not help with the depression.


----------



## glenpreece

I know exactly how you feel  it's gets lonely at times and you feel so isolated and loving Disney is not something most gay guys accept/understand. Try the dating sites again, that's where I meet the few guys I've been out with.


----------



## AKL Ranger

Greetings all,

Solo traveler here looking to make friends and some one who loves Disney theme parks as much as I do
As some one wrote here most guys are "Not into Disney ", well most Black guys are not into Disney either

I am arriving Thursday June 3, checking into Animal Kingdom Lodge Jambo house.  Thru Sat. Then I transfer over to Beach Club Villas @ Beach/Yacht Club, EPCOT area thru Monday.
I am some what new to the DIS Boards. I attended the "December Event "DIS-a-Palooza / Toy Story party. Met some really nice people. I already booked for the POD Cast Cruise 2.0.
Cheers & Hugs; 
 Gilbert


----------



## Sphyrna

So after my Gay Days trip I'm thinking I should try to be more social.  Normally I just pass time in my room, don't go out or anything.  I really had fun hanging out at Gay Days.  I also saw couples holding hands and stuff and wish I had a bf.  So this week I've been pretty depressed from thinking about the lack of friends here in Pgh and lack of bf.  Since I'm shy, I try to find friends/dates online.  Having been out of the loop for so long I'm not sure what the good sites are these days.  Can anyone recommend a good place online to make friends and find dates?  I had used Adam4Adam before but it seems it's become more of a hookup site.  As nice as they are to look at, I find it hard to become friends with headless torsos and other body parts.


----------



## Kronk_Fan

Hey everyone!  New here and just wanted to say "hi"!


----------



## Kronk_Fan

Sphyrna said:


> So after my Gay Days trip I'm thinking I should try to be more social.  Normally I just pass time in my room, don't go out or anything.  I really had fun hanging out at Gay Days.  I also saw couples holding hands and stuff and wish I had a bf.  So this week I've been pretty depressed from thinking about the lack of friends here in Pgh and lack of bf.  Since I'm shy, I try to find friends/dates online.  Having been out of the loop for so long I'm not sure what the good sites are these days.  Can anyone recommend a good place online to make friends and find dates?  I had used Adam4Adam before but it seems it's become more of a hookup site.  As nice as they are to look at, I find it hard to become friends with headless torsos and other body parts.



You mean you want to make friends with actual full-bodied people?    I know how you feel.  It's very hard for me right now looking around and seeing couples and stuff.  Even harder when you know your ex has picked up, moved on and found someone new.  You can try PlentyofFish.  It's OK.  Nothing spectacular though I don't think.  If you find a good site let me know.  I'm kinda like you more on the shy side of things which is probably odd for someone my age, everyone my age seems to be quite out-going.  Although I have been trying to get out more and I try to get my few good friends that I have to go out with me to help me get out there.


----------



## Sphyrna

Last night was pretty rough.  I was feeling pretty depressed.  I was on Adam4Adam.  At the end of the night I had sent about 30 emails replying to their profile.  Not a single reply.  I may not be perfect but don't think I'm that bad.  That's the reason I haven't even tried for so long.  When I'm not looking I'm alone but content.  A night like last night just causes the depression to become more severe.  My coworker tried Plentyoffish.  I don't know about it, just something about the name.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Sphyrna said:


> Last night was pretty rough.  I was feeling pretty depressed.  I was on Adam4Adam.  At the end of the night I had sent about 30 emails replying to their profile.  Not a single reply.  I may not be perfect but don't think I'm that bad.  That's the reason I haven't even tried for so long.  When I'm not looking I'm alone but content.  A night like last night just causes the depression to become more severe.  My coworker tried Plentyoffish.  I don't know about it, just something about the name.



Agreed that is an "interesting" name.


----------



## Kronk_Fan

Sphyrna said:


> Last night was pretty rough.  I was feeling pretty depressed.  I was on Adam4Adam.  At the end of the night I had sent about 30 emails replying to their profile.  Not a single reply.  I may not be perfect but don't think I'm that bad.  That's the reason I haven't even tried for so long.  When I'm not looking I'm alone but content.  A night like last night just causes the depression to become more severe.  My coworker tried Plentyoffish.  I don't know about it, just something about the name.



Wow...you really charged in there!  I don't think I have sent that many in a month!  Good for you though!   It just takes some time.  But I know how you feel.  It can be pretty discouraging at times...heck most of the time even.  But stick with it.  At least you are trying....that is a huge step! And it is something you should be proud of, regardless of how many replies you get.  

I've met 1 or 2 people on Plenty of Fish.  I haven't actually met them in person yet, but one is a really nice guy and seems like he would be a good friend.  So if nothing else maybe I have gotten a new friend out of it.  So if nothing else...maybe you will find a friend or 2.  

I might have to check out this Adam4Adam though....hmmmm....


----------



## Sphyrna

Well, after sending a few emails to profiles that looked interesting and not getting a response, I decided to just send them to anyone within a wide age range.  I wouldn't waste your time on A4A.  It's really gone down hill and has basically turned in to just a hook up site.  (Well, you can check it out if that's what you're looking for).  I don't see it being good for making friends or dating anymore.


----------



## Kronk_Fan

Ugh...hook-ups.  Bleh no thanks!  What's a boy to do?  lol


----------



## mikelan6

Sphyrna said:


> Last night was pretty rough.  I was feeling pretty depressed.  I was on Adam4Adam.  At the end of the night I had sent about 30 emails replying to their profile.  Not a single reply.  I may not be perfect but don't think I'm that bad.  That's the reason I haven't even tried for so long.  When I'm not looking I'm alone but content.  A night like last night just causes the depression to become more severe.  My coworker tried Plentyoffish.  I don't know about it, just something about the name.



Hang in there, you'll find someone ... I would have replied to you.


----------



## WittyreaderLI

Hi all,

Just wanted to say hi. I'm still single but I'm proud to say that I've lost 57 lbs since Jan!  

Bring on the single men 

And keep me away from the DDP!

I really need to update my pic!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

WittyreaderLI said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to say hi. I'm still single but I'm proud to say that I've lost 57 lbs since Jan!
> 
> Bring on the single men
> 
> And keep me away from the DDP!
> 
> I really need to update my pic!



Congrats on the weight loss.   I need to get back on that Weight Watchers Wagon.


----------



## Sphyrna

Congrats on the weight loss!  I need to get back on Nutrisystem now that I'm back from vacation.  Although when I got the email stating my next order would ship in 4 days I quickly logged in and postponed it 2 months.  But that's mostly b/c I still have plenty of food still to use up.


----------



## Aaronbox

I've got some gay Disney fan friends here in Key West, but I'm single. I'm getting a group together for Gay Days 2011. 
I never miss a WDW Radio show. I love the music and sound clips Lou integrates into his show.


----------



## WittyreaderLI

Hey Aaron,

Welcome to the board   What is your favorite park?


----------



## Aaronbox

Each park has something different that I like best: Magic Kingdom will always be the most sentimental park for me. Cinderella Castle is also my favorite icon. Disney Studios is my least favorite themed park but has my favorite attractions including the best night show: Fantasmic! Epcot has so many things that appeal to me as an adult including the best songs: One Little Spark and Golden Dream. But overall, Animal Kingdom is my favorite: I love the jungle trees and live shows: Nemo & The Lion King.


----------



## AKL Ranger

Aaronbox said:


> Each park has something different that I like best: Magic Kingdom will always be the most sentimental park for me. Cinderella Castle is also my favorite icon. Disney Studios is my least favorite themed park but has my favorite attractions including the best night show: Fantasmic! Epcot has so many things that appeal to me as an adult including the best songs: One Little Spark and Golden Dream. But overall, Animal Kingdom is my favorite: I love the jungle trees and live shows: Nemo & The Lion King.




I agree,  Love Animal Kingdom! The attention to detail, the 'ruins' in Asia along the river. The 'Hotel' in Harambe. I think the theme/ 'imagineering' feels more real at Animal Kingdom than my second favorite theme park, EPCOT Centre.


----------



## wdwprince

Anyone else single be in Disney World at that time?


----------



## RAPstar

wdwprince said:


> Anyone else single be in Disney World at that time?



I PM'd you.


----------



## AKL Ranger

Hey there any Travel Industry Fan of the DIS in town for the ASTA Travel Industry Trade show the week of Sept 11- 15, 2010?

I will be in town staying at one of the host hotels.  Hard Rock Hotel @ Universal. 
The ASTA Trade Show,  is the National convention for  Travel Industry suppliers, Agents and Travel Industry press.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

AKL Ranger said:


> Hey there any Travel Industry Fan of the DIS in town for the ASTA Travel Industry Trade show the week of Sept 11- 15, 2010?
> 
> I will be in town staying at one of the host hotels.  Hard Rock Hotel @ Universal.
> The ASTA Trade Show,  is the National convention for  Travel Industry suppliers, Agents and Travel Industry press.



Be advised that Hard Rock "room charging" will only allow you $100 TOTAL, and that they may lock up $500 of your credit line for a WEEK for no particular reason.  That happened to us in June.  When we checked out we owed less than $50 for breakfast at The Kitchen, and they "held" $500 on DH's credit card.  I called and questioned it, but they never did manage to give me a REASON as to why it was like that.  I would suggest NOT authorizing room charging!


----------



## rpmdfw

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Be advised that Hard Rock "room charging" will only allow you $100 TOTAL, and that they may lock up $500 of your credit line for a WEEK for no particular reason.  That happened to us in June.  When we checked out we owed less than $50 for breakfast at The Kitchen, and they "held" $500 on DH's credit card.  I called and questioned it, but they never did manage to give me a REASON as to why it was like that.  I would suggest NOT authorizing room charging!



Speaking as a hotel accountant, this is not uncommon at all. Many places authorize a set amount per night, and I have worked in places (in downtown Dallas) where that amount is $100 per night or more.  

My advice here is simply to not use your debit card for this kind of a transaction, as the bank that issues the debit card can (and frequently does) hold authorizations from hotels for thirty, sixty, or even ninety days.  (If I had a nickel for every time I got a call from an angry guest because they'd bounced a rent check because our property authorized their card and never charged it but the bank was holding it weeks later I would be taking Scott out to some VERY nice restaurants.)


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

rpmdfw said:


> Speaking as a hotel accountant, this is not uncommon at all. Many places authorize a set amount per night, and I have worked in places (in downtown Dallas) where that amount is $100 per night or more.
> 
> My advice here is simply to not use your debit card for this kind of a transaction, as the bank that issues the debit card can (and frequently does) hold authorizations from hotels for thirty, sixty, or even ninety days.  (If I had a nickel for every time I got a call from an angry guest because they'd bounced a rent check because our property authorized their card and never charged it but the bank was holding it weeks later I would be taking Scott out to some VERY nice restaurants.)



Anyone who is used to WDW charging would be in for a shock at Hard Rock.  We are used to a $1500 limit before the charges roll to the credit card, and NO holds.  We used room charging for stuff around the Universal during the day, then we tried to charge dinner to the room and it declined.  AWKWARD!   We raced back to the hotel because we figured something was wrong.  Nope.  They only allow you $100.  

After we got back to AKL we realized they had locked up $500 on the credit card, and all they would say was "They are just holds.  They will drop off in 3-5 days."  It was an INCREDIBLY lucky thing that we didn't NEED that credit since we were in Orlando for another 8 days after we left Hard Rock.


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Be advised that Hard Rock "room charging" will only allow you $100 TOTAL, and that they may lock up $500 of your credit line for a WEEK for no particular reason.  That happened to us in June.  When we checked out we owed less than $50 for breakfast at The Kitchen, and they "held" $500 on DH's credit card.  I called and questioned it, but they never did manage to give me a REASON as to why it was like that.  I would suggest NOT authorizing room charging!



We hold $20/night to cover parking, etc. The calls we get would make you think we were holding hundreds of dollars. LOL.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

chwgmjay said:


> We hold $20/night to cover parking, etc. The calls we get would make you think we were holding hundreds of dollars. LOL.



Then I would think I was at Hard Rock!  $500 in holds for a ONE NIGHT stay that was paid in full prior to arrival.


----------



## chwgmjay

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Then I would think I was at Hard Rock!  $500 in holds for a ONE NIGHT stay that was paid in full prior to arrival.



I'm guessing their system isn't set-up to recognize prepaid stays and treat them differently. 

Our computer, we have to manually tell it to only run $20 x the number of nights on a prepaid reservation otherwise it takes the entire amount. I don't know what their average daily rate is, but I'm guessing if they only allow you to charge $100 it's probably around $200-250 (figuring they hold about $150-200 to cover for damages.)


----------



## wdwprince

RAPstar said:


> I PM'd you.



Forgive my ignorance but I don't know what PMed means, lol. Fill me in.


----------



## RAPstar

wdwprince said:


> Forgive my ignorance but I don't know what PMed means, lol. Fill me in.



I sent you a private message. If you look at the top under your screen name there should be a "notification" button that will take you to your inbox.


----------



## Blocata

*raises hand*

I am a single man.  Don't all you hunks come running at once now!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Blocata said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I am a single man.  Don't all you hunks come running at once now!



Welcome to singlehood


----------



## jimpossible87

iM STILL SINGLE....can u even believe it? 
Hows everyone today?


----------



## RAPstar

Blocata said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I am a single man.  Don't all you hunks come running at once now!



If you were closer..........


----------



## gotrojansgo

After several months in the super-messy "it's complicated" zone, I'm officially part of the singles club again. Yay me? Still not sure how to feel yet.


----------



## Sphyrna

gotrojansgo said:


> After several months in the super-messy "it's complicated" zone, I'm officially part of the singles club again. Yay me? Still not sure how to feel yet.



Not sure how to feel yet??   With your hands!!


----------



## gotrojansgo

Double post oops!


----------



## gotrojansgo

Sphyrna said:


> Not sure how to feel yet??   With your hands!!



Haha, I know that already! Though I didn't really do it that much with said guy !!


----------



## chwgmjay

Blah... With the weather change, I've been getting kinda depressed/lonely. I was talking to someone I'd met off match.com, but he's a ways away and just kinda stopped responding. Blech. Oh well... 2 months and I'll be at Disney World and forget about it for a week. LOL.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

chwgmjay said:


> Blah... With the weather change, I've been getting kinda depressed/lonely. I was talking to someone I'd met off match.com, but he's a ways away and just kinda stopped responding. Blech. Oh well... 2 months and I'll be at Disney World and forget about it for a week. LOL.



I hear yah.  I had a date recently and thought it went well, and then poof nothing.  How do you like match.com?   I have been meaning to try it but I dislike having to actually pay if they are just going to randomly through men my way without actually doing the match work.


----------



## chwgmjay

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I hear yah.  I had a date recently and thought it went well, and then poof nothing.  How do you like match.com?   I have been meaning to try it but I dislike having to actually pay if they are just going to randomly through men my way without actually doing the match work.



It's eh... 

A lot of guys don't fully fill out their profiles, so it will give you a match % based on what they did fill out... you try to contact them, and never get a response back... or you read what they've written, and it's obvious you're not a match. I accidentally renewed my membership, but as soon as I realized I never cancelled it, I cancelled it, so I'm on my last month right now. 

I dunno... match.com is partially to blame for my current weight loss kick. Almost all the guys on there describe their body-types as "athletic"... which I will never be, but I want to be able to fall into the "average" category. 

I don't know... this is really depressing to think about right now. Blech.


----------



## Sphyrna

I hear ya Jay.  I haven't used match.com in years.  I moved on to adam4adam and manhunt, but those have really gone downhill.  They're nothing more than hookup sites now.  You go through the profiles and it's full of torso pics.  There's no way I can compete with that.  I guess that's the primary reason I want to lose weight too.  But that's not right either.  We have to want to do it for ourselves!


----------



## chwgmjay

Sphyrna said:


> I hear ya Jay.  I haven't used match.com in years.  I moved on to adam4adam and manhunt, but those have really gone downhill.  They're nothing more than hookup sites now.  You go through the profiles and it's full of torso pics.  There's no way I can compete with that.  I guess that's the primary reason I want to lose weight too.  But that's not right either.  We have to want to do it for ourselves!



Yah... I know... it's just one of those things where I'm not happy unless I'm in a relationship. I dunno... it's one of those things where it's weird to talk about in a public forum like this...


----------



## MAF

I hate online dating sites.  People are always so fake and "perfect" on there, but in real life they are the opposite of what they say.  Is it bad that I've given up finding someone at the ripe old age of 27?


----------



## chwgmjay

MAF said:


> I hate online dating sites.  People are always so fake and "perfect" on there, but in real life they are the opposite of what they say.  Is it bad that I've given up finding someone at the ripe old age of 27?



I just don't understand how over 95% of guys on there (at least, the ones the system tries to match me with) have self-identified their body-type as "athletic"... 

I don't think I've given up yet, myself... I mean, I do believe that there is someone, somewhere, for me...


----------



## MAF

I can't stand "athletic" guys anyhow so I guess there would be nobody on the site worth checking into for me.


----------



## Sphyrna

MAF said:


> I hate online dating sites.  People are always so fake and "perfect" on there, but in real life they are the opposite of what they say.  Is it bad that I've given up finding someone at the ripe old age of 27?



Hmmm, it was probably around 27 when I gave up, so it's not all that bad!  LoL


----------



## chwgmjay

MAF said:


> I can't stand "athletic" guys anyhow so I guess there would be nobody on the site worth checking into for me.



*hugs*


----------



## MAF

Sphyrna said:


> Hmmm, it was probably around 27 when I gave up, so it's not all that bad!  LoL



Well that's inspiring...



chwgmjay said:


> *hugs*



What did I do to deserve a hug?


----------



## glenpreece

chwgmjay said:


> Blah... With the weather change, I've been getting kinda depressed/lonely. I was talking to someone I'd met off match.com, but he's a ways away and just kinda stopped responding. Blech. Oh well... 2 months and I'll be at Disney World and forget about it for a week. LOL.


yes it's true you forget about it for a week but then the depressing reality hits you like a brick once you return.


----------



## ConcKahuna

chwgmjay said:


> I just don't understand how over 95% of guys on there (at least, the ones the system tries to match me with) have self-identified their body-type as "athletic"...
> 
> I don't think I've given up yet, myself... I mean, I do believe that there is someone, somewhere, for me...



Think of it this way:

Shamu could be said to have a "swimmer's body"


----------



## gotrojansgo

MAF said:


> I hate online dating sites.  People are always so fake and "perfect" on there, but in real life they are the opposite of what they say.  Is it bad that I've given up finding someone at the ripe old age of 27?



Well, I gave up at 20...so no. In fact, I give you props for lasting that long!! 



> Blah... With the weather change, I've been getting kinda depressed/lonely. I was talking to someone I'd met off match.com, but he's a ways away and just kinda stopped responding. Blech. Oh well... 2 months and I'll be at Disney World and forget about it for a week. LOL.



I know what you mean. I've been looking out my window at the rain and I think about how nice it'd be to have someone to cuddle with...then I think about how everyone on the internet is usually hyping themselves up to be so much more than they are. Think about it: without face to face contact you can completely reinvent yourself inside and out. Then when it comes time to meet, they realize, "Oh, ****, I'm totally not like this superhunkymancandy that I described myself to be" and they flake. Don't worry about it, WDW cures all...for a while. 



> Think of it this way:
> 
> Shamu could be said to have a "swimmer's body"



 This is one of the greatest jokes about a gay hookup site I've heard in a while.


----------



## MAF

20?  Sheesh I wasn't even "out" at that age.


----------



## Sphyrna

ConcKahuna said:


> Think of it this way:
> 
> Shamu could be said to have a "swimmer's body"



I love that line.  Heck, I have a swimmer's body!  Just like a walrus


----------



## Sphyrna

What bothers me so much about the online sites I've been on is the inability to just talk and make friends.  They have it in their profile that they're looking for friends but it's BS.  Everyone's looking for something.  I miss the days back when I chatted on IRC and we'd have channel meets where we'd all just get together and hang out.


----------



## chwgmjay

Sphyrna said:


> What bothers me so much about the online sites I've been on is the inability to just talk and make friends.  They have it in their profile that they're looking for friends but it's BS.  Everyone's looking for something.  I miss the days back when I chatted on IRC and we'd have channel meets where we'd all just get together and hang out.



YUP. It's pretty disappointing. I still hang out on IRC... but there's really no one for me to hang out with since it's our private irc server and no one's local. And we don't have any gay channels or anything.


----------



## gotrojansgo

chwgmjay said:


> YUP. It's pretty disappointing. I still hang out on IRC... but there's really no one for me to hang out with since it's our private irc server and no one's local. And we don't have any gay channels or anything.



IRC is such a throwback! I don't exactly remember when I used it, but I never remembered being unhappy with it because everyone was so nice there. What happened to the internet?


----------



## chwgmjay

LOL...

I think people in general seem to have... changed. 

I've worked in hotels for 8 years now... 

As time's gone on, people have become... I can't think of a nice way to say it, so I won't... 

I don't know why it's happened. Maybe the internet has something to do with it... 

But, I'm happy to have found my friends here on The DIS and enjoy chatting both here and with the friends from here that are now facebook friends as well. 

All this doesn't change the fact that I'm still single tho... blah.


----------



## Sphyrna

Makes me wonder what things will be like 10 years from now.  I'll probably be sitting here looking back fondly of the days of the DIS.  Remember when we used to post on the DIS?  It was such a great community and had great meet ups.  We'll probably have holographic chat rooms or something!  It seems as time goes on people have developed a sense of entitlement.  They should get what they want and shouldn't have to do anything for it.

Maybe we should organize a singles trip to WDW or DL!


----------



## chwgmjay

Sphyrna said:


> Makes me wonder what things will be like 10 years from now.  I'll probably be sitting here looking back fondly of the days of the DIS.  Remember when we used to post on the DIS?  It was such a great community and had great meet ups.  We'll probably have holographic chat rooms or something!  It seems as time goes on people have developed a sense of entitlement.  They should get what they want and shouldn't have to do anything for it.
> 
> Maybe we should organize a singles trip to WDW or DL!



LOL... sounds like fun... but I dunno when I could go again. I'm going in December, I'm going in May... Next December I'm going back to DC/Williamsburg. I'd like to go back to Los Angeles even though I don't really like Disneyland all that much.


----------



## chwgmjay

I'd definitely be up for putting together a singles meet-up for gay days though... a lunch or a dinner somewhere or something? Anyone?


----------



## gotrojansgo

chwgmjay said:


> I'd definitely be up for putting together a singles meet-up for gay days though... a lunch or a dinner somewhere or something? Anyone?



I'm down! If I have plans...then I'll definitely need to book hotel and a flight. I have no excuse not to, right?


----------



## chwgmjay

gotrojansgo said:


> I'm down! If I have plans...then I'll definitely need to book hotel and a flight. I have no excuse not to, right?



There ya go.


----------



## chwgmjay

So... breakfast? Lunch? Dinner? A snack?  Dessert?

Which day? I'm assuming MK day is full with other things (Dole Whip); and Epcot day is full with Drinkin' 'round the World.


----------



## gotrojansgo

chwgmjay said:


> So... breakfast? Lunch? Dinner? A snack?  Dessert?
> 
> Which day? I'm assuming MK day is full with other things (Dole Whip); and Epcot day is full with Drinkin' 'round the World.



Perhaps we could combine the Dole Whip and drinking?

...the more I think about it, the more amazing this idea sounds.


----------



## MAF

I wanna go too!


----------



## chwgmjay

MAF said:


> I wanna go too!



So... come?


----------



## chwgmjay

gotrojansgo said:


> Perhaps we could combine the Dole Whip and drinking?
> 
> ...the more I think about it, the more amazing this idea sounds.



LOL... I can see a few problems with trying to make that work.


----------



## chwgmjay

So... how about a lunch at 50's PT on Friday... or did we want to try to put together one of those fireworks cruises? 

I'm totally willing to coordinate.


----------



## jeffmilw

Hey, Jeff from chicago, here.

Disney fan... have 2 DVC ownerships.... 1 at Boardwalk and 1 at animal kingdom.


----------



## Sphyrna

I'm down for a singles meet.  Whatever works for me.  I'll try to think of ideas.


----------



## jiminy.cricket

jeffmilw said:


> Hey, Jeff from chicago, here.
> 
> Disney fan... have 2 DVC ownerships.... 1 at Boardwalk and 1 at animal kingdom.



Howdy, Chicagolander here as well.


----------



## Chuckers

Any singles going to be in Disney World in Mid May? Or is everyone waiting for Gay Days?


----------



## alby87a

waiting til gay days


----------



## bobf320

I'll be there May 19-24


----------



## WittyreaderLI

Dating in NY sucks FYI    It's very hard to meet a decent guy period these days.   I lost 93 lbs last year, and shallowly, I have more guys interested, but they are still losers who don't drive/have jobs.

This is a rant


----------



## mikelan6

WittyreaderLI said:


> Dating in NY sucks FYI    It's very hard to meet a decent guy period these days.   I lost 93 lbs last year, and shallowly, I have more guys interested, but they are still losers who don't drive/have jobs.
> 
> This is a rant



Hang in there Brian. You'll find your prince soon.


----------



## Schotz

Finding someone that likes going to disneyworld as much as I do, is impossible.


----------



## Singledad

don't think it is impossible, I am sure tons of us are out there!


----------



## Chuckers

Schotz said:


> Finding someone that likes going to disneyworld as much as I do, is impossible.



I would live there if I could  

When I lived in Fullerton, CA, I went to Disneyland at least once a week. I have a HUGE stack of parking passes.


----------



## TagsMissy

Schotz said:


> Finding someone that likes going to disneyworld as much as I do, is impossible.



No way! Not impossible! Hubby is just as Disney crazy as I am  He is going on and on about our next trip more than I am  then again he is married and mine (forget the fact straight) but there are guys out there who are Disney crazy, just check out this section of the Dis -- plenty of guys posting here.


----------



## glenpreece

MAF said:


> I hate online dating sites.  People are always so fake and "perfect" on there, but in real life they are the opposite of what they say.  Is it bad that I've given up finding someone at the ripe old age of 27?


same here i am DONE


----------



## Schotz

glenpreece said:


> same here i am DONE



I hope to meet someone compatible at gaydays.  If I don't it's no problem, as long as I have disney, epcot and the animal kingdom I'm happy.


----------



## gotrojansgo

WittyreaderLI said:


> Dating in NY sucks FYI    It's very hard to meet a decent guy period these days.   I lost 93 lbs last year, and shallowly, I have more guys interested, but they are still losers who don't drive/have jobs.
> 
> This is a rant



At least you have more guys interested! I lost 65 and I still strike out just as much (if not more) than I used to.

I think I realized after this Valentine's Day that if I'm constantly a little upset/depressed about it, it's better than being OK about being single, then being massively depressed about being single. Constants in life are always good.


----------



## glenpreece

I totally agree. Although I have never been to GayDays any trip to WDW is a good one.


----------



## chwgmjay

Apparently I forgot to post here (although it is on the Gay Days thread)... There shall be a singles gathering for lunch at the 50's PT Cafe at 12:30 on Friday the 3rd. Please to be letting me know if you'll be attending. I reserved for like... 14 for now, but the number can be changed if necessary.


----------



## Singledad

dang it! I already have plans for lunch that I can't change (will be with others). 

I'll be there in spirit~!~


----------



## AKL Ranger

Singledad said:


> don't think it is impossible, I am sure tons of us are out there!



There are some Good Men here who are major fans of Disney. 
The problem is an age old problem everyone looking for "Perfection" or their Fantasy  Prince Charming.  If more of were not afraid to think out of the box, date outside our race  , etc. 
The UP side should be "Hey do you like Disney as much as I do?"


----------



## mikelan6

AKL Ranger said:


> There are some Good Men here who are major fans of Disney.
> The problem is an age old problem everyone looking for "Perfection" or their Fantasy  Prince Charming.  If more of were not afraid to think out of the box, date outside our race  , etc.
> The UP side should be "Hey do you like Disney as much as I do?"



The other issue is location.  Not many of us are willing to move to different cities - I know I'm not.


----------



## Singledad

totally agree that location is I think a major issue. It is why I don't flirt on vacation(s). I say that like I have many vacations to flirt on. 

but seriously, I live in a pretty remote location in the middle of nowhere in upper wisconsin. I hate how far we are from everything, but the school district I am NOT willing to give up for anything.  The school my daughter is in. So nope, if I met someone, I would have to deal with the whole 'I can't/won't move, so you have to' situation, and with my last relationship that ended really really badly.


----------



## Schotz

as long as your drug&disease free, easy, my age and have the right chemistry.  the last boyfriend I met online was from thailand and everything over the net was perfect.  we met in person and our personality/chemistry/ the whole in person experience just didn't work out as I hoped.  He spoke good english and very handsome, my age and liked the things I liked.  there is just that magnetic connection that's got to be there.


----------



## ericlovestechrat

Schotz said:


> Finding someone that likes going to disneyworld as much as I do, is impossible.



Not impossible, just far away   When you do find someone thats at least half as into it as you.. its magic


----------



## chwgmjay

ericlovestechrat said:


> Not impossible, just far away   When you do find someone thats at least half as into it as you.. its magic


----------



## Jay2009

Add me to the singles list, but I'm not really looking, if it happens, great, but I have a great time being single too, I wouldn't give it up just to say i'm with someone. 

I hope everyone who's looking finds just what they're looking for!


----------



## ericlovestechrat

If anyone wants to be fb friends... msg me on here... seems like the conversations are a little slow on the boards.


----------



## glenpreece

ericlovestechrat said:


> Not impossible, just far away   When you do find someone thats at least half as into it as you.. its magic


My best Disney friend lives in France and we have had two great Disney trips together aside from the cruise fiasco. He's coming here to visit in June. A Disney friend is great no matter the distance.


----------



## glenpreece

Singledad said:


> totally agree that location is I think a major issue. It is why I don't flirt on vacation(s). I say that like I have many vacations to flirt on.
> 
> but seriously, I live in a pretty remote location in the middle of nowhere in upper wisconsin. I hate how far we are from everything, but the school district I am NOT willing to give up for anything.  The school my daughter is in. So nope, if I met someone, I would have to deal with the whole 'I can't/won't move, so you have to' situation, and with my last relationship that ended really really badly.


Do u live near Genoa City??? How's that big Newman Enterprises battle going? LOL


----------



## Schotz

Is it time to go to gaydays yet?  I can't wait any more!


----------



## Singledad

I can't wait EITHER!


----------



## nobbie

Hi all, another single traveller to Disney, Patrick here form the Netherlands, I will be heading to Orlando for the gaydays


----------



## chwgmjay

nobbie said:


> Hi all, another single traveller to Disney, Patrick here form the Netherlands, I will be heading to Orlando for the gaydays



Welcome to the group!


----------



## nobbie

Thanks, are there any meets planned in the parks or at other places?


----------



## Singledad

nobbie said:


> Thanks, are there any meets planned in the parks or at other places?



there are a few meets planned for gay days. 

this is copy and pasted from another posting:

"MEETS: 

June 2nd Animal Kingdom Day
* 9:05am breakfast reserved @ Boma for up to 14 ppl. It is open to anyone. Organized by chwgmjay  please send him a message via PM on the Dis or via Facebook if interested
*2:00pm Meet @Dawa. Please contact fmelchor88 for more info.

June 3rd Disney Hollywood Studios Day
*12:30pm Lunch @ 50's Prime Time Café for up to 14 people organized by chwgmjay. This will be the singles event. If you want to attend please send chwgmjay a message via PM on the Dis or via Facebook if interested
*~9pm Gathering @ AKL Victoria Falls Lounge organized by rbthntschl who has offered to make name tags if people want. Please let him know in the following thread if you are planning to go and want a name tag: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2656649

June 4th Magic Kingdom Day
*8:05am Breakfast at Crystal Palace before MK opens. NB: We aren't at one big table so if you want to go for brekkie just make a reservation for around the same time and let us know. 
jackskellingtonsgirl, oogieboogieman, NYC2theworld, chwgmjay, Sphyrna, itsmuggsie, rbthnschl, C&G'sMama, Koolaidmoms, TagsMissy + family/friends.
*4:00pm Dis Dole Whip Meet in memory of Rob and Bruce --A fun and informal meet for a wonderful pineapple treat & share laughs and stories! Please remember to come to this event with a smile on your face as thats what its all about!

June 5th Epcot Day
*12:00 pm (TBC) @ Mexico Pavilion - Drink Around the World

~*~*~ "

read this for all the info so far for gay days and the disboard members going: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2508978 

so close so close! I can't WAIT!


----------



## nobbie

Thanks for the info, I will look into it all


----------



## Chuckers

Every year I have done Gay Days at WDW there has always been a Bear Meet at Country Bear Jamboree.. I THINK it's around 11am.

I'm not going for Gay Day's this year.. but I still can't wait.. I'm SO close to leaving that I am starting to get giddy! I just got my Magical Express stuff and my Platinum Dining plan tickets in the mail yesterday.. YAAAAAY!!


----------



## Jay2009

i'm kind of sad i'm not going this year, i've never been to a gay days.... I'll be on the lookout for next year!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Chuckers said:


> Every year I have done Gay Days at WDW there has always been a Bear Meet at Country Bear Jamboree.. I THINK it's around 11am.



I admit it's been quite a few years since I was at the MK on Gay Day (maybe 2003?) but at that time the Bear Meet at CBJ was at 1 p.m.


----------



## Singledad

Stinky_Pete said:


> I admit it's been quite a few years since I was at the MK on Gay Day (maybe 2003?) but at that time the Bear Meet at CBJ was at 1 p.m.



I think it is 1pm.


----------



## Chuckers

Stinky_Pete said:


> I admit it's been quite a few years since I was at the MK on Gay Day (maybe 2003?) but at that time the Bear Meet at CBJ was at 1 p.m.



My bad.. I got my times confused.. 11am is the bear meet for DisneyLAND Gay Days in front of the Hungry Bear Restaurant.


----------



## disneydave2005

Long shot, but is anyone going to the Expo in August?


----------



## glenpreece

disneydave2005 said:


> Long shot, but is anyone going to the Expo in August?


ME!!!!!  I am I am!!!!


----------



## Chuckers

bobf320 said:


> I'll be there May 19-24



I totally  missed this post! 

Where will you be staying? I'm at the AKL.


----------



## LasOlas

let me know


----------



## ConcKahuna

LasOlas said:


> let me know



If you can't find a ride, the #50 bus that picks up on Hotel Plaza Blvd goes right to Sea World.  It's about a half hour trip, and costs you $2.


----------



## BriGuy

RAPstar said:


> I've got my Disney obsession, my musical theater/theater obsession, my Buffy obsession, my Harry Potter obsession, and my utter love of "Repo! The Genetic Opera" which next to no one has heard of. And people wonder why I never get a second date. Course, I rarely get the 1st one either.



I love Repo! That's an awesome movie. I've always wanted to see the stage show too!


----------



## SpectroMan71

disneydave2005 said:


> Long shot, but is anyone going to the Expo in August?



Hmm!  I'm all for a gay singles meet at D23, just name the time and date!


----------



## Cruellafan

Disney allows that 6-year-old gay kid inside me, the one who was so frightened and shy, have a happy childhood. That's one reason why I love Disney!
When I wear my "rainbow Mickey" pin at the MK, I get all sorts of nods and smiles from the Cast Members. "We" are everywhere!
Peace all you lgbtq Disney fans!


----------



## boswellnakia

Will any singles be there around Christmas?  Anyone up for a meet? I'll be there Dec 21-26.


----------



## jimpossible87

Who doesnt love HP Buffy and Repo?? anywhere u can see sara brightman impaled is good to me. I do love her look tho shes a beauty...You would be surprised how many of us have the same laundry list of likes...
not being rude or nosey I just freeze when I see the word Buffy when Im scanning posts


----------



## jimpossible87

BriGuy said:


> I love Repo! That's an awesome movie. I've always wanted to see the stage show too!



sorry i posted and meant to quote u kids...im still a bit new to posting and learning as i go ...sorry 
I feel like every time I post a reply I screw something up lol


----------



## cjaqtt

Well written, thank you to share! !


----------



## 714guy4u

Hey I'm a Disney fan 
Im single waiting for my prince....
Going to WDW in jun 2012 alone would be nice to meet some one new 

I've been twice so far...


----------



## gotrojansgo

boswellnakia said:


> Will any singles be there around Christmas?  Anyone up for a meet? I'll be there Dec 21-26.



I am! I'll be there the 18th-25th.

Also always down for an impromptu trip to DL whenever!! Gotta get it in before I ditch the west coast, haha.


----------



## 714guy4u

I maybe going by myself  I've been before by my self and I had a blast 
I got to do all the things I wanted to go the only things i missed was company at dinner and back at the hotel when the day was over 

Is any one going in January I have book anything yet  
Hotels are super cheap the last 2weeks of January


----------



## 714guy4u

714guy4u said:


> I maybe going by myself  I've been before by my self and I had a blast
> I got to do all the things I wanted to go the only things i missed was company at dinner and back at the hotel when the day was over
> 
> Is any one going in January I have book anything yet
> Hotels are super cheap the last 2weeks of January





Schotz said:


> Finding someone that likes going to disneyworld as much as I do, is impossible.



I think you have meet your match....


----------



## Schotz

Hey, I'm planning on going in fall of 2012.  What is your favorite ride at the parks?


----------



## 714guy4u

Schotz said:


> Hey, I'm planning on going in fall of 2012.  What is your favorite ride at the parks?



I'm going January or february and the first week of June
I just need to fink someone to go with

Magic kingdom big thunder mountain 
Epcot test track
Animal kingdom safari
Hollywood studios rockin rollercoster


----------



## chwgmjay

Nevermind.


----------



## BrdwayBoy

chwgmjay said:


> I kinda met someone... here on the Dis/in the singles thread.



Sure, rub it in! 

Not too much going on; seeing lots of shows and going a little crazy prepping for the holidays and my trip in Feb. You know, the usual.


----------



## UNLrep

I am getting ready to move to Orlando in mid Jan. I only know a couple people in the area, and looking for new friends. If you are from the area or visiting and want to hang out let me know.


----------



## Nick_A

I posted something similar in the introductions thread, but I guess I'll post it here in the singles thread, since I'm one of those!  (boooo).  

My name is Nick, I'm 28 years old and live in New York.  I have apparently been a member of this site since 2009 (who knew!) but am only now posting.  

I go to WDW about 6-7 times a year, and am a DVC owner (where I'm proud to say I've never actually stayed at my home resort!).  I love the theater, Lady Gaga, and peanut butter, though not necessarily in that order.  I've been known to do strange things when it comes to acquiring peanut butter. 

I'm going back down in February, leaving on the 17th, returning the 27th, and will be running in the half marathon.  I almost always travel solo, including this trip.  

Here's my facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/#!/nickmahlers

And here I am!


----------



## BrdwayBoy

Nick_A said:


> I love the theater, Lady Gaga, and peanut butter, though not necessarily in that order.



Yay for Theatre lovers!!!!

Welcome!


----------



## ToddB

Hey, I'm single, I think just kidding.  Just thought I would mention it here since I didn't yet.  Talk to ya later!


----------



## NurseAllen

Two things occurred to me this morning. One) there's a thread for us single people, and Two) Repo is being discussed. How did I miss both of these items?! My entire family is trying to find me a boo, and is even trying to hook me up with people, it's sort of like a scene from by Big Fat Gay Wedding or something. New Year's Eve they had a gay guy at my Aunt's house who we've known for YEARS and kept trying to hook me up with him! Sigh. ''Go talk to him, Allen! Go talk to him!''


----------



## glenpreece

NurseAllen said:


> Two things occurred to me this morning. One) there's a thread for us single people, and Two) Repo is being discussed. How did I miss both of these items?! My entire family is trying to find me a boo, and is even trying to hook me up with people, it's sort of like a scene from by Big Fat Gay Wedding or something. New Year's Eve they had a gay guy at my Aunt's house who we've known for YEARS and kept trying to hook me up with him! Sigh. ''Go talk to him, Allen! Go talk to him!''


Yes because you are both gay so you're perfect for each other 

I go through this all the time


----------



## NurseAllen

Well, it's just an awkward situation for me because ...while I'm not such a snob as to not say that he's too old to date me (he's only in his thirties) I suppose it's because we first met him when he worked at the bowling alley that everyone bowled at, and he was a senior when I was in sixth grade! Or maybe he was already a freshmen in college... But he was a big middle school crush for me, and it's awkward now with everyone trying to hook us up!


----------



## MAF

That is really creepy TBH...


----------



## NurseAllen

I know! Ten years isn't that bad when you first meet someone, but we've known him FOREVER!


----------



## glenpreece

10 yrs is nothing 30+ is cause for concern


----------



## NurseAllen

I know! I agree, I just think its awkward because I always see him as 19 and I think he always sees me as in middle school, you know? It's too good a friend and we've known each other too long, if that makes sense!


----------



## MAF

It's not the age difference that's creepy, its the fact that you two knew eachother when you were like a little kid and he was an adult.  Awkward...


----------



## NurseAllen

While I agree that as far as ever dating would be concerned, it would be awkward due to us having known him for so long. I don't think it's awkward in general, however, for him to have became a friend of the entire family due to us having met him at the bowling alley and interacting with him. He even came to the hospital when my little brother was born.


----------



## DouglasE

Since your family is pushing you, I assume he is available.  Is he attractive?  If you don't want him, do you have his number?


----------



## NurseAllen

Lol! I'm sure he'd get a kick out of that!


----------



## glenpreece

Ok I know this really has nothing to do with being single but my best friend (kevin aka French Fry) and I will be hitting WDW this year for 4 days Oct 17-20th at the BEACH CLUB VILLAS!!!! This is before we set sail for 7 nights aboard the Disney Fantasy for our Eastern Caribbean cruise  All in celebration of my birthday on Oct 20th. I've been to Disneyland and Disneyland Paris for my birthday but never WDW. Which is ridiculous considering how many times I've been there in the fall.


----------



## jmickey

Okay I am single here been single for 3 years have some really cool friends but like everyone else I find when someone ask what some of my hobbies are and I mention Mickey Mouse, Disneyland, or collecting Disney Movies I never hear back from them. So I found this page for single guys. 

I live in Dallas TX but relocating to Orlando FL next month or 2. Are their any single Disney Fanatics like me that is also into Traveling, Movies, Music but not into the bar drinking or smoking scene. 

Im going to be 33 in 19 days and planning on attending my first Gay Days event. Possibly my first time to Walt Disney World never been there. 

White guy here 5'10 185 brwn blue and wear glasses. Average looks no gym bunny but real guy here. I love to travel actually own my own travel agency but I work for the corporate america not personal type. Oh yeah should say also romantic, techie, nerdy type guy here.

Okay there you have it me in a nut shell hehe.


----------



## #1MMFan

Okay, I'm also (clearly from my other postings) single. I am a tad too far away from the majority of you, but this year I get to visit WDW three times (just back and going again in April with my family, and then again in September). Anyone going around those times?


----------



## jmickey

#1MMFan said:


> Okay, I'm also (clearly from my other postings) single. I am a tad too far away from the majority of you, but this year I get to visit WDW three times (just back and going again in April with my family, and then again in September). Anyone going around those times?


Hey #1MMFan send me a message with a way to get intouch with you. I haven't posted enough to send messages yet. See your from Scotland I am Irish/Scottish here and planning another trip back that way soon. I should be in Orlando around those times always looking to make new friends.

Laters
J


----------



## jmickey

#1MMFan said:


> Okay, I'm also (clearly from my other postings) single. I am a tad too far away from the majority of you, but this year I get to visit WDW three times (just back and going again in April with my family, and then again in September). Anyone going around those times?


Hey #1MMFan send me a message with a way to get intouch with you. I haven't posted enough to send messages yet. See your from Scotland I am Irish/Scottish here and planning another trip back that way soon. I should be in Orlando around those times always looking to make new friends.

Laters
J


----------



## jmickey

Singledad said:


> there are a few meets planned for gay days.
> 
> this is copy and pasted from another posting:
> 
> "MEETS:
> 
> June 2nd Animal Kingdom Day
> * 9:05am breakfast reserved @ Boma for up to 14 ppl. It is open to anyone. Organized by chwgmjay  please send him a message via PM on the Dis or via Facebook if interested
> *2:00pm Meet @Dawa. Please contact fmelchor88 for more info.
> 
> June 3rd Disney Hollywood Studios Day
> *12:30pm Lunch @ 50's Prime Time Café for up to 14 people organized by chwgmjay. This will be the singles event. If you want to attend please send chwgmjay a message via PM on the Dis or via Facebook if interested
> *~9pm Gathering @ AKL Victoria Falls Lounge organized by rbthntschl who has offered to make name tags if people want. Please let him know in the following thread if you are planning to go and want a name tag: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2656649
> 
> June 4th Magic Kingdom Day
> *8:05am Breakfast at Crystal Palace before MK opens. NB: We aren't at one big table so if you want to go for brekkie just make a reservation for around the same time and let us know.
> jackskellingtonsgirl, oogieboogieman, NYC2theworld, chwgmjay, Sphyrna, itsmuggsie, rbthnschl, C&G'sMama, Koolaidmoms, TagsMissy + family/friends.
> *4:00pm Dis Dole Whip Meet in memory of Rob and Bruce --A fun and informal meet for a wonderful pineapple treat & share laughs and stories! Please remember to come to this event with a smile on your face as thats what its all about!
> 
> June 5th Epcot Day
> *12:00 pm (TBC) @ Mexico Pavilion - Drink Around the World
> 
> ~*~*~ "
> 
> read this for all the info so far for gay days and the disboard members going: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2508978
> 
> so close so close! I can't WAIT!




This all sounds so good except the Drink around the world I don't drink. MMM maybe soda around the world hehe


----------



## chwgmjay

jmickey said:


> This all sounds so good except the Drink around the world I don't drink. MMM maybe soda around the world hehe



That's from last year, although there are a lot of the same things scheduled for this year.


----------



## Brrrendon

It's easy to meet guys at WDW. The only problem is after a couple of hours their BFs, whom they "forgot" to mention, come looking for them :/


----------



## glenpreece

LOL so true, or worse their wives


----------



## glenpreece

Anybody gonna be there Apr 28-May 3? I was going to go to Vegas to see Celine but my French friend is insisting I have to go to Vegas with him next year and I have no desire to visit Vegas twice lol. So a Last minute WDW trip was in order.


----------



## BenKling

Good Luck to everyone! I think meeting someone here/ at WDW would be pretty great.


----------



## VinnyDaPooh82

I know Gay Days are supposed to be at the beginning of June, but is there, by any chance, any of you going to around Disney World, June 25-30?

Would be fun to meet someone who's as passionate of Disney as I am, even if it's only for a day!


----------



## #1MMFan

Hi jmickey. I must admit ashamedly that I chickened out of sending a message and then utterly forgot that I had posted on here. I am now back from WDW and have enjoyed my time there. It was with family so I didn't have time to really go out and try meeting guys.

Did see a few really cute and handsome guys. Am loving the neat/short half-goatee thing that you guys are into. (Doesn't seem to be a thing this side of the pond). Also saw a really cute CM called Clint at Auntie Gravity's. Had I not been with my sis, and had I not suspected he were a little on the young side I'd have been right in there. Even with him being ginger. LoL. If anyone knows him................ LoL.


----------



## Southern Voice

Brrrendon said:


> It's easy to meet guys at WDW. The only problem is after a couple of hours their BFs, whom they "forgot" to mention, come looking for them :/


----------



## Mike Dodd

glenpreece said:


> Anybody gonna be there Apr 28-May 3? I was going to go to Vegas to see Celine but my French friend is insisting I have to go to Vegas with him next year and I have no desire to visit Vegas twice lol. So a Last minute WDW trip was in order.


we will be there the 4/28 - 5/5


----------



## glenpreece

Mike Dodd said:


> we will be there the 4/28 - 5/5


Only 3 more sleeps


----------



## Fizzle

Anyone going to be in WDW from May 23-29?  I'm going with my family but I really want to get out and meet some new people.

Any suggestions for a single gay guy to go out and have some fun by himself? (hopefully not the whole time )


----------



## chwgmjay

Fizzle said:


> Anyone going to be in WDW from May 23-29?  I'm going with my family but I really want to get out and meet some new people.
> 
> Any suggestions for a single gay guy to go out and have some fun by himself? (hopefully not the whole time )



There'll be at least a couple of us there the 28th/29th getting ready for gay days.


----------



## Alfonso

Always seem to be single around gay days, I just got dumped last month after about 2 months... although it was probably for the best  

I'm going this year if anyone wants to meet up... I haven't been in about 2 years but I used to go to all the parks single all the time when I lived in Tampa for college in the 90's.  I even dated a few CM's after realizing I was gay!  (I was very naive and innocent  until my sister  got me drunk for the first time and told me I was gay  when I turned 25 in 1998.)  So I've been going to gaydays since 1999.

Have been a Disney fan since my parents took us in 1978 from New York when I was 5 and I've been to every park except MK during opening week.  I'd like to live in Orlando but currently I'm stuck about 3 hours south because I own an Italian restaurant with my brother (I also play viola in the local symphony.)


----------



## glenpreece

Alfonso said:
			
		

> Always seem to be single around gay days, I just got dumped last month after about 2 months... although it was probably for the best
> 
> I'm going this year if anyone wants to meet up... I haven't been in about 2 years but I used to go to all the parks single all the time when I lived in Tampa for college in the 90's.  I even dated a few CM's after realizing I was gay!  (I was very naive and innocent  until my sister  got me drunk for the first time and told me I was gay  when I turned 25 in 1998.)  So I've been going to gaydays since 1999.
> 
> Have been a Disney fan since my parents took us in 1978 from New York when I was 5 and I've been to every park except MK during opening week.  I'd like to live in Orlando but currently I'm stuck about 3 hours south because I own an Italian restaurant with my brother (I also play viola in the local symphony.)



I am so jealous of you!!!! I never got to go as a child and to have gone during the opening of the other parks very cool.


----------



## DisneyFreak1976

glenpreece said:


> After talking about the guy I met while at WDW OrlandoMike mentioned I should start a thread for all of the single 'mos but I had to keep it clean!!! LOL
> 
> So here goes, I really have no idea what to put in here
> 
> I just find it really hard to find a guy in general then mention the fact that I LOVE Disney and it goes downhill from there. Why is there such a stigma on loving Disney? Oh yeah being here in Canada doesn't help matters much.
> 
> It's so funny when all my girlfriends keep saying "We'll find you someone", sure you will. The last guy they suggested I go out with turned out to be a complete liar and broke my heart.
> 
> So anyome else? lol




I can see I'm a bit late in joining this thread but I share your frustrations of finding a guy who doesn't run for the hills when I mention I'm a Disney fan.  I sometimes think they must at that point assume I'm a big nelly queen.  Which I'm not, I just happen to be obsessed with Disney.

Oh well, I will meet the right guy someday.  I'm wishing....


----------



## MADnNOLA

DisneyFreak1976 said:


> I can see I'm a bit late in joining this thread but I share your frustrations of finding a guy who doesn't run for the hills when I mention I'm a Disney fan.  I sometimes think they must at that point assume I'm a big nelly queen.  Which I'm not, I just happen to be obsessed with Disney.
> 
> Oh well, I will meet the right guy someday.  I'm wishing....



I too am late in joining this thread!  But I do understand.  My friends just look at me and shake their head when they find out I am going to Orlando, especially by myself!  

I am not an over-the-top Disney fan, but I do have my fair share of memorabilia!  I look at it as we just have great taste in a man, and a company that has created some great works of art!  And look at the fun and enjoyment it has brought to so many people!

Matt


----------



## glenpreece

MADnNOLA said:


> I too am late in joining this thread!  But I do understand.  My friends just look at me and shake their head when they find out I am going to Orlando, especially by myself!
> 
> I am not an over-the-top Disney fan, but I do have my fair share of memorabilia!  I look at it as we just have great taste in a man, and a company that has created some great works of art!  And look at the fun and enjoyment it has brought to so many people!
> 
> Matt


LOL that's a great way to put it.


----------



## baloo2000

I get the same reaction every time I go.  I travel a lot by myself and don't mind.  I'm going back to WDW on December 7th and then sailing out on the Fantasy on the 8th.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

In the early 90s, I traveled all the time by myself...I'd go to NYC three times a year...I would see a bunch of musicals and hang at the bars at night...then for the past 15 years I was in a relationship, so I always traveled with my BF...well we broke up this past March...I'm going to WDW solo on Sunday for a week...so I'm a bit nervous about traveling alone again...not that I can't do it...I just don't know if I can be totally 'at ease' with myself...I used to just hit the road and do stuff and not think twice about what I was doing...now, I'm double-guessing myself...so next week, traveling solo at WDW will be kinda of a test...if I can do WDW on my own, then I'll feel better about traveling over-seas next year...I'll just have to wait and see...!!!

John


----------



## baloo2000

DisneyDork1969 said:
			
		

> In the early 90s, I traveled all the time by myself...I'd go to NYC three times a year...I would see a bunch of musicals and hang at the bars at night...then for the past 15 years I was in a relationship, so I always traveled with my BF...well we broke up this past March...I'm going to WDW solo on Sunday for a week...so I'm a bit nervous about traveling alone again...not that I can't do it...I just don't know if I can be totally 'at ease' with myself...I used to just hit the road and do stuff and not think twice about what I was doing...now, I'm double-guessing myself...so next week, traveling solo at WDW will be kinda of a test...if I can do WDW on my own, then I'll feel better about traveling over-seas next year...I'll just have to wait and see...!!!
> 
> John



Best wishes on your travels John!


----------



## SF Gay Disney Fan

Nice to see this conversation.  Im a single GWM, just turned 50, and so ready for a trip to DL.  I am hoping to head down in a month...need a major DIsney fix.  Has anyone stayed at Paradise Pier or the Grand Californian?  What do you recommend?  Take it easy!


----------



## mrunn0080

I've been to WDW, so many times and loved it.  I liked GayDays Orlando in 2011, it was ok.  Never been to California before, would like to see DL.  I can't pick where I want to go this year.


----------



## SF Gay Disney Fan

Hi all.  Anyone else go to Disneyland regularly?  I live in San Francisco but like to get down there as often as I can and not seeing the guy I went with so thought Id put it out there and see if any other Disneyland fans possibly interested in sharing some Disney talk or potentially meeting up at DL.


----------



## RAPstar

Is it weird that I hate being single but am almost completely indifferent to dating right now? Well, besides the fact that my work schedule makes it next to impossible to go anywhere, coupled with not having a car so I'm at the mercy of the bus. Plus, Dallas gays are so shallow and conceited and cliquish that you have to be attractive to even have guys want to be your friends. And I'm only moderate at best. IDK. My depression has been back and forth lately. I'll start the day ok, but by the end of the day I'm just blah. And I see friends on Facebook going out and doing stuff with other friends. Or people talking about meeting people and such. And its completely unfair that almost every other profile I see online is a triad relationship, and I can't even get one guy to have a casual friendship with. Its insane.


----------



## BrdwayBoy

RAPstar said:


> Plus, Dallas gays are so shallow and conceited and cliquish that you have to be attractive to even have guys want to be your friends.



Unfortunately, it isn't just Dallas. :-(


----------



## RAPstar

BrdwayBoy said:


> Unfortunately, it isn't just Dallas. :-(



I know this, but from what a lot of people not from Dallas have told me, the shallowness is worse here? Something like that. I blame the TV show, lol.


----------



## mikelan6

If you think they're shallow in Dallas, try Miami.  It's REAL bad here.


----------



## mrunn0080

I'm going to WDW Gay Days 2013 this year, would like to venture the parks with another person.


----------



## nobbie

Another single/solo traveler (from Holland) to the WDW gaydays 2013. Been there 2 times.
Not too much into going to all the poolparties every day, but more into visiting the parcs etc. Anyone else going on his/her and looking to make some new friends and venture the parcs?


----------



## chwgmjay

mrunn0080 said:


> I'm going to WDW Gay Days 2013 this year, would like to venture the parks with another person.



There will be a lot of us there to hang out with.


----------



## huskybear63

I have never been to this event, but would love to go.  First, I am a bear in the Central Valley, CA.  Currently single.  I'm just wondering if there are any bear groups that take in stragglers for the event.  

For reasons I would rather not go into, I am not involved in any local bear groups.

But, I would love to hang out with some new buddies to enjoy the event.  I am not talking about hooking up, I'm talking about meeting some new friends and going on rides, eating with, drinking with, and just having fun.  Sorry, I'm a bit vanilla.

That's not to say I am not interested in the other things, but having fun with some new like friends would be my priority.

Also, any tips on what to register or sign up for?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

huskybear63 said:


> I have never been to this event, but would love to go.  First, I am a bear in the Central Valley, CA.  Currently single.  I'm just wondering if there are any bear groups that take in stragglers for the event.
> 
> For reasons I would rather not go into, I am not involved in any local bear groups.
> 
> But, I would love to hang out with some new buddies to enjoy the event.  I am not talking about hooking up, I'm talking about meeting some new friends and going on rides, eating with, drinking with, and just having fun.  Sorry, I'm a bit vanilla.
> 
> That's not to say I am not interested in the other things, but having fun with some new like friends would be my priority.
> 
> Also, any tips on what to register or sign up for?
> 
> Thanks for all your help.



Historically the bears meet at the Country Bear Jamboree at 1 p.m. on the MK day (Saturday). If it is anything like when I was there it will be a sea of friendly bears with a couple of very confused het families in line.

Oh, and  to the DIS!


----------



## snowprince13

dmwang9 said:


> I've gotten strange looks from guys before about my fondness for Disney, but then again, I've also gotten them when I talk about some of my other obsessions (um, make that "passions") -- Buffy, Harry Potter, etc. -- so perhaps I'm simply strange by conventional standards.



um you sound amazing!  If that is strange then sign me up!


----------



## haveamagicalday2

i will be there second week of May!  never been to gay days though


----------



## Chuckers

This year is May 9th - May 15th for me! Can't wait!!

I've done Gay Days for 10 years.. 7 in Florida and 3 in CA... I don't need to do Gay Days anymore  It's fun.. but I've earned my 'gay card' for life now.


----------



## haveamagicalday2

Chuckers said:


> This year is May 9th - May 15th for me! Can't wait!!
> 
> I've done Gay Days for 10 years.. 7 in Florida and 3 in CA... I don't need to do Gay Days anymore  It's fun.. but I've earned my 'gay card' for life now.



i will be there then, at Port Orleans riverside!


----------



## lego606

I'm going to Disneyland for about 5 months, so say hi if you're there!


----------



## SullySpears

snowprince13 said:


> um you sound amazing!  If that is strange then sign me up!



Agreed, Harry Potter and Buffy 

Throw some Bravo TV shows, golden girls, dead like me and roseanne in there and I'm good to go!


----------



## JamesSellDE

I'm going to WDW Gay Days 2013 this year, would like to venture the parks with another person. 

Just planned my trip via Priceline.com.

Coming May 26, leaving June 3.

I'm 32, wm, bear, low key and love a new adventure. If you would like to make a new friend, go through the park, etc....  Please hit me up. I will be coming myself, its my third time.


----------



## cowboibabyy

Hello everyone.  Jason here from Birmingham, AL


----------



## JamesSellDE

cowboibabyy said:


> Hello everyone.  Jason here from Birmingham, AL



Hey Jason, how's it going?


----------



## RENThead09

lego606 said:
			
		

> I'm going to Disneyland for about 5 months, so say hi if you're there!



Sounds like someone is doing CP?!

Have a great time.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RENThead09

Looks like I am missing everyone by a couple days.   Going solo from the 2nd to the 7th.   

First trip that isn't during Marathon week in January and second solo trip to the Workd. 

Have fun everyone.


----------



## insoin

haveamagicalday2 said:


> i will be there second week of May!  never been to gay days though





Chuckers said:


> This year is May 9th - May 15th for me! Can't wait!!
> 
> I've done Gay Days for 10 years.. 7 in Florida and 3 in CA... I don't need to do Gay Days anymore  It's fun.. but I've earned my 'gay card' for life now.





haveamagicalday2 said:


> i will be there then, at Port Orleans riverside!



I will be there from May 10 - 19 staying at BLT.  Maybe we will all run into each other or can have a meet.  Anyone looking to have some dinners together I have some ADR's I would be happy to share/have company with.

Scott


----------



## lego606

RENThead09 said:


> Sounds like someone is doing CP?!
> 
> Have a great time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yep! I'm super excited that I got to to the Disneyland one.

Thanks


----------



## Chuckers

insoin said:


> I will be there from May 10 - 19 staying at BLT.  Maybe we will all run into each other or can have a meet.  Anyone looking to have some dinners together I have some ADR's I would be happy to share/have company with.
> 
> Scott



BLT? Cool! That looks like a really nice resort. I wish I could afford that.. I'm pushing it staying at a moderate this time


----------



## JiminyGuyMaine

I'll be down Sept. 14th through the 24th......


----------



## JamesSellDE

:::::::::::Waving hand, I'm single!


----------



## DisneyFan82

JamesSellDE said:


> :::::::::::Waving hand, I'm single!



Waves back!!!  Same here!!  LOL    So how is everyone doing?  I am going on a Cruise and possibly a few nights at WDW after in Mid November.....anyone interested in joining me?


----------



## glenpreece

DisneyFan82 said:


> Waves back!!!  Same here!!  LOL    So how is everyone doing?  I am going on a Cruise and possibly a few nights at WDW after in Mid November.....anyone interested in joining me?



Im doing a cruise and a stay at WDW in mid Nov with my parents and bff!! Maybe it's the same one???


----------



## ToddB

Wow, I haven't been on here in a while....Hey everybody!  I'm still single, lol...going to WDW after two other failed attempts.  I'll be traveling solo August 7 - 13 and staying at Pop.  Anyone else gonna be there then?


----------



## DisneyFan82

glenpreece said:


> Im doing a cruise and a stay at WDW in mid Nov with my parents and bff!! Maybe it's the same one???



Very possible... I haven't made my "official final arrangements yet"  LOL, but I am currently booked on the 7 night cruise leaving from Port Canaveral on Nov 16th, although I have toyed with the idea of just doing a 4 night but time is ticking so i'm thinking I will stick with the 7 night.  Which one will you be on?


----------



## glenpreece

DisneyFan82 said:


> Very possible... I haven't made my "official final arrangements yet"  LOL, but I am currently booked on the 7 night cruise leaving from Port Canaveral on Nov 16th, although I have toyed with the idea of just doing a 4 night but time is ticking so i'm thinking I will stick with the 7 night.  Which one will you be on?


We're doing the 4 night on the Dream that same wkd we leave on Sun and return on Thurs. We did a 7 night last year (we were one of the ships that came back in hurricane Sandy) I found 7 days to be a bit long but if we'd been able to go to CC I'm sure it would've been a lot better.


----------



## DisneyFan82

glenpreece said:


> We're doing the 4 night on the Dream that same wkd we leave on Sun and return on Thurs. We did a 7 night last year (we were one of the ships that came back in hurricane Sandy) I found 7 days to be a bit long but if we'd been able to go to CC I'm sure it would've been a lot better.



Oh wow, I hate to hear that your last trip was changed around due to the hurricane.  So far I have done two 3 night cruises, a 4 night, and my last was at 5 night from NYC up to Canada. I have always had someone to go with me on those though.  This will be my first solo cruise which is why I am considering doing a shorter 4 night although 7 would be the logical sequence LOL.  I currently do not have any plans set in stone, but if I do lower to the 4 night, that would give me time at WDW, which could be a lot of fun too...  So many decisions,  so little time LOL.


----------



## glenpreece

DisneyFan82 said:


> Oh wow, I hate to hear that your last trip was changed around due to the hurricane.  So far I have done two 3 night cruises, a 4 night, and my last was at 5 night from NYC up to Canada. I have always had someone to go with me on those though.  This will be my first solo cruise which is why I am considering doing a shorter 4 night although 7 would be the logical sequence LOL.  I currently do not have any plans set in stone, but if I do lower to the 4 night, that would give me time at WDW, which could be a lot of fun too...  So many decisions,  so little time LOL.



That's the plan do 2 days before the cruise then 4 days when we get back. It was a Christmas present for my parents we surprised them with the cruise.


----------



## DisneyFan82

glenpreece said:


> That's the plan do 2 days before the cruise then 4 days when we get back. It was a Christmas present for my parents we surprised them with the cruise.



Awesome....that sounds amazing!!


----------



## glenpreece

DisneyFan82 said:


> Awesome....that sounds amazing!!


it better be LOL. I miss WDW last year I had an AP but by my last trip I was just tired of it (thanks to Hurricane Sandy madness) I haven't been once this year and I'm craving it so bad!!


----------



## Epcotmaniac

I actually wanted to visit WDW this year but after two failed attempts I'm going to be in Orlando next year.
I will stay at the Pop from February 23rd to March 9th.

No one of my friends share my Disney addiction, so I have to travel solo. 

Maybe someone will be there at the same time and wants to visit the parks together with me.


----------



## DisneyFan82

Epcotmaniac said:


> I actually wanted to visit WDW this year but after two failed attempts I'm going to be in Orlando next year.
> I will stay at the Pop from February 23rd to March 9th.
> 
> No one of my friends share my Disney addiction, so I have to travel solo.
> 
> Maybe someone will be there at the same time and wants to visit the parks together with me.




Hey Bud!  Wish you could come in Mid November, that's when I will be there!!  Already met one possibly two guys who will be there at the same time!


----------



## Epcotmaniac

DisneyFan82 said:


> Hey Bud!  Wish you could come in Mid November, that's when I will be there!!  Already met one possibly two guys who will be there at the same time!



My problem is that my semester starts in October and I must attend classes. 

It is the same reason why I can't visit Gay Days.


----------



## DisneyFan82

Epcotmaniac said:


> My problem is that my semester starts in October and I must attend classes.
> 
> It is the same reason why I can't visit Gay Days.



Ahh....thats understandable.  Luckily I do all of my college stuff online so I can travel with my classes.   Good luck in your classes!!


----------



## JiminyGuyMaine

...anyone else??


----------



## craigory

I'm single and am going to the D23 Expo in a couple of weeks...super excited for it!


----------



## lawboy2001

craigory said:


> I'm single and am going to the D23 Expo in a couple of weeks...super excited for it!



Have fun!


----------



## glenpreece

craigory said:


> I'm single and am going to the D23 Expo in a couple of weeks...super excited for it!


I knda wish I was going this year but I went to the second one and was just so sick of waiting in lines FOREVER it was so unorganized. I'm sure I'll regret it


----------



## craigory

glenpreece said:


> I knda wish I was going this year but I went to the second one and was just so sick of waiting in lines FOREVER it was so unorganized. I'm sure I'll regret it



You should totally come! Hopefully it is more organized than what I heard it was like last time!


----------



## glenpreece

I'd like to but we have inventory and a bunch of my staff are I holidays in August. Plus my bff and I are going to NYC in Sept. I know I'm going to regret not going.


----------



## craigory

glenpreece said:


> I'd like to but we have inventory and a bunch of my staff are I holidays in August. Plus my bff and I area going to NYC in Sept. I know I'm going to regret not going.



i'll make sure to take lots of pictures. I am lucky to have inventory the weekend before it! thank you Disney store!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Anyone going for F&W Fest? I am thinking of going Oct. 27 - Nov. 5 or 6. Looking forward to grazing all around world showcase!


----------



## JensenRick

First post (sorry if I mess up) 
I definitely want to get to the F&W fest (one of my fave Epcot events) but I haven't nailed down any dates yet. Probably wouldn't be until October, since I'm going to Vegas in August, and I'll have to help out Mom in September. 

Anyone else going late?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I am 32, definitely single, moving to Orlando on the 18th, AP for the three theme parks. I am looking for friends and park buddies. Lmk when you are in town and interested in meeting up.


----------



## Epcotmaniac

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I am 32, definitely single, moving to Orlando on the 18th, AP for the three theme parks. I am looking for friends and park buddies. Lmk when you are in town and interested in meeting up.



I'll be in Orlando during the last week of February and first week of March and looking for some park buddies.

I haven't seen Fantasmic! yet because that is something I don't want to see alone.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Epcotmaniac said:


> I'll be in Orlando during the last week of February and first week of March and looking for some park buddies.
> 
> I haven't seen Fantasmic! yet because that is something I don't want to see alone.



I will be happy to join you. The line for Fantasmic can be very long. I usually start lining up 45-60 minutes before the show starts.


----------



## Epcotmaniac

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I will be happy to join you. The line for Fantasmic can be very long. I usually start lining up 45-60 minutes before the show starts.



I heard of this. During my last trip there was no waiting time for ToT one night because everyone else was at Fantasmic. I used the chance to ride ToT almost 10 times in a row.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Epcotmaniac said:


> I heard of this. During my last trip there was no waiting time for ToT one night because everyone else was at Fantasmic. I used the chance to ride ToT almost 10 times in a row.



It is always a stampede getting in and out of the Fantasmic theatre.


----------



## BostonDisneyCrazed

This is great. Comforting to know that there are other gay Disney fans out there. I guess finding that Disney prince wont be that far fetched after all. Score ;-)


----------



## AKL Ranger

Who is attending  Pete's  Party this year at Hollywood studios?


----------



## SanFranDizneeGuy

Hey guysIm a single professional GWM from San FranciscoIm 51 and loving lifealways eager to make new gay Disney fanssingle is a plus, of course!


----------



## Vito

Hey everyone.  Single gay guy here, and have fully submitted to my Disney geekdom at last lol.  

Love the parks and planning on saving for a annual membership for 2015 and going to call it my year of Disney and go as often as I can afford the lodging on my days off since its only a 3.5 hour drive.

Anyhow I saw in the early posts (sooo many of them) that people were doing their favorite rides by park. So here is mine...

Magic Kingdom - Haunted Mansion (hands down)
Epcot - I guess spaceship earth?  (used to be Journey into Imagination till they err minused it...to put it mildly)
Animal Kingdom - Expedition Everest
Hollywood Studios - Tower of Terror

Anyhow nice to meet you all!


----------



## mikelan6

Vito said:


> Anyhow nice to meet you all!



That's a great pic, Vito.


----------



## BostonDisneyCrazed

Vito said:
			
		

> Hey everyone.  Single gay guy here, and have fully submitted to my Disney geekdom at last lol.
> 
> Love the parks and planning on saving for a annual membership for 2015 and going to call it my year of Disney and go as often as I can afford the lodging on my days off since its only a 3.5 hour drive.
> 
> Anyhow I saw in the early posts (sooo many of them) that people were doing their favorite rides by park. So here is mine...
> 
> Magic Kingdom - Haunted Mansion (hands down)
> Epcot - I guess spaceship earth?  (used to be Journey into Imagination till they err minused it...to put it mildly)
> Animal Kingdom - Expedition Everest
> Hollywood Studios - Tower of Terror
> 
> Anyhow nice to meet you all!



Jealous that you're so close. Need a roommate?? Lol


----------



## snowprince13

Hey all just a single prince looking to find his complimentary Disney prince! I visit the world at least 2 times a year from NY. Some of my basic stats:

Height: 5'7"
Age:30
Weight: 126
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Brown
A few tattoos

My next trip is in November! Anyone else going down around then?

Either way hit me up ask me anything! I'm friendly and an open book!


----------



## keypooh90

I've had one relationship with a guy (I'm a bisexual female) and it was a big fat failure.  I've yet to have a relationship with a girl but I'm definitely single and looking.  Sometimes I begin to wonder if I'll ever find the right girl or guy to be with for the rest of my life.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

My only advice...don't settle for less.  Make sure you have someone who cares for you as much as you care for them...don't even for a second settle for anyone who don't put YOU first.



Trust me.

Also the clubs are a cess-pool and relationship enders, stay away.


----------



## Paul1965

I visit Florida around 3 times a year.

I will be back in Florida from 29th May 2015, and in Orlando 1st till 11th June staying on International Drive.

Would be great to meet up with other to visit parks, drinks or food.

Paul


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Paul1965 said:


> I visit Florida around 3 times a year.
> 
> I will be back in Florida from 29th May 2015, and in Orlando 1st till 11th June staying on International Drive.
> 
> Would be great to meet up with other to visit parks, drinks or food.
> 
> Paul



We'll be in Orlando around that time!


----------



## DisneyParkFan

I'll be in Orlando from June 2nd - 10th.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Im still searching for my prince charming.

Im British and my lord a Prince with a beautiful American accent with make me melt


----------



## cijay

Any over 50s? I'll be in Orlando from Feb 10-13. 52yr female, not into a hook up (have a girlfriend who can't make the trip as she has a liver tumour) just for three days of stress-free riding, laughing and chatting.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Lee Matthews said:


> Im still searching for my prince charming.
> 
> Im British and my lord a Prince with a beautiful American accent with make me melt



What's an american accent like a New York one lol?


----------



## Lee Matthews

Opposite of my British one lol


----------



## DisneyParkFan

And I bet a British accent would melt some American Disney Prince's heart too!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Ok cause my new York accent is bad ugh


----------



## DisneyParkFan

A New York accent can be sexy too!


----------



## mikelan6

I can do a Mickey Mouse accent.  I guess that's not a turn on ... LMAO


----------



## DisneyParkFan

Unless you are at Disney?!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

.


----------



## DisneyParkFan

CampbellzSoup said:


> Judge the accent yourself!



It says the video is private.  Not complaining, just informing you in case the video was meant for one person and not the group.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Opps I think I fixed it


----------



## Lee Matthews

Made me melt


----------



## DisneyParkFan

CampbellzSoup said:


> Opps I think I fixed it



Not a stupid story.  Actually I loved it (rotflmao) and the accent too.  I won't be able to look at Cotton Candy the same ever again.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Hahaha you guys are aweome


----------



## Puer Aeternus

Hey disboarders,

I've been wanting to go to Disney GayDays since I heard it existed but none of my friends share my enthusiasm for the event (though they do admit to minor Disney addictions), so I'm coming down from NYC to GayDays2015 for the 25th anniversary and am SUPER excited about it.

Wish I wasn't doing it along though. Maybe there are some other nice single guys that will be there at the same time and wants to do some park hopping (and maybe partying) together with me? I promise that I'm quite agreeable and only have a soupçon of crazy. 

Solomon


----------



## wdwfanma

Hey disboarders

I'm a 46 yo single guy from the Boston are making a solo trip to Orlando from April 18-26.  I normally go twice a year.  I'll be at "the other" parks visiting Harry Potter from 18-21 and WDW from 21-26. If anyone wants to meet up and go on a few rides or get a meal, leave me a message.

Jim


----------



## disneyobsessed808

Well, I'm usually on the other side of the boards (the Disneyland side) but have been lurking here a while.  I'm a 29 y/o Pooh sized chubby dude that goes to Disneyland pretty often. I have a Premium Pass. I live in Long Beach and would love to find someone to go to Disneyland with.


----------



## BrdwayBoy

ooops... Not sure what happened; I ended replying to a post from YEARS ago.


----------



## DisneyParkFan

That's okay.  BrainFarts happen all the time.


----------



## Lucian Manning

Taking my yearly pilgrimage to Disney is September. My sister and her wife and me and my mom. I know.. I know.. Disney with your mom? What can I say.. I'm a momma's boy. LOL. I'll confess I haven't read through all 30 pages on this thread, so this topic may have been previously discussed. But here goes.... On my last visit I used Grindr some and only ran into one couple (not my thing) staying at the AKL where I was. This time I'm going to be at the Beach Club and am thinking this may increase the amount of near by guys. Anyone ever met up with anyone from Grindr while at Disney? Is this something that isn't really done?


----------



## Mboucher74

Hi everyone.  I'm looking forward to being at Disney world in June.  I'm relatively new to the Disney experience.  I loved it so much I bought a season pass and went four times!  This will be my fifth trip.  I'm going solo and definitely looking for people to hang out with.  If that sounds like a plan to anyone let me know!


----------



## Mboucher74

Vito said:


> Hey everyone.  Single gay guy here, and have fully submitted to my Disney geekdom at last lol.
> 
> Love the parks and planning on saving for a annual membership for 2015 and going to call it my year of Disney and go as often as I can afford the lodging on my days off since its only a 3.5 hour drive.
> 
> Anyhow I saw in the early posts (sooo many of them) that people were doing their favorite rides by park. So here is mine...
> 
> Magic Kingdom - Haunted Mansion (hands down)
> Epcot - I guess spaceship earth?  (used to be Journey into Imagination till they err minused it...to put it mildly)
> Animal Kingdom - Expedition Everest
> Hollywood Studios - Tower of Terror
> 
> Anyhow nice to meet you all!



I am totally jealous of this picture.  I've tried to get a picture with them every time, but always miss them!!!


----------



## Mboucher74

dmwang9 said:


> I've gotten strange looks from guys before about my fondness for Disney, but then again, I've also gotten them when I talk about some of my other obsessions (um, make that "passions") -- Buffy, Harry Potter, etc. -- so perhaps I'm simply strange by conventional standards.



Those strange looks just mean they are jealous !


----------



## BostonDisneyCrazed

YAY! Here I thought I was the only single Disney nut. Good to know I am not alone.


----------



## RENThead09

Meeting my friend from Australia for some Gay Days/Star Wars Weekend fun
Hard to believe its only 10 days away.  Can't wait.  We get there on the 3rd.  Staying at POP.  Always up to meet new people to hang with.  Just give us a shout.


----------



## DisneyParkFan

Shout!


----------



## Mboucher74

Shout it out


----------



## Dreamsofcolor

I've been thinking of taking a solo trip to Disney World sometime soon as a little getaway for myself. Anybody else like to take solo trips? I've done it a few times at Disneyland and actually love it.


----------



## mikelan6

I've done solo trips before.  It's a different way to tour the parks for me.  I can do more, see more, and don't have to worry about what other people want to do.  That being said, I love touring the parks with friends and family.


----------



## Dreamsofcolor

Exactly how I feel. I love going solo and with friends/family.


----------



## Epcotmaniac

Dreamsofcolor said:


> I've been thinking of taking a solo trip to Disney World sometime soon as a little getaway for myself. Anybody else like to take solo trips? I've done it a few times at Disneyland and actually love it.



Do it. I always travel alone from Germany and stay for 14 days. I spent some days alone at the park but I also meet up with some friends who are living in the USA. 

It's great to do some things with friends but it is also great to be indepentent.


----------



## DisneyParkFan

Dreamsofcolor said:


> I've been thinking of taking a solo trip to Disney World sometime soon as a little getaway for myself. Anybody else like to take solo trips? I've done it a few times at Disneyland and actually love it.



I've taken a bunch of trips solo. It allows you move and do at your own pace.  I actually enjoy it and can meet up with people.


----------



## DisneyG33kDad65

glen - I So hear you - 

Jonathan here and I have lived my life for the last 9 years with Pete and the crew on the pod cast and decided to finally post and make my presence felt in the boards.

Wow add to the gay fact that I have two kids that live with their mom and the Disney G33k factor and I'm really feel like I will never get away from the ticking coc. 

I know there are great guys out there that believe in the beauty and  optimism that is Disney and in my case maybe someone who like the Bare Necessities too


----------



## PirateSAM

Newbie to the forum here.  Enjoy this thread.
Single and love going to The World solo.  Everyone thinks I'm crazy, but they just don't understand how freeing it is to be able to do what you want when you want on YOUR vacation!  Looking forward to my next one!  Would it be nice to have a special someone to go with and have fun, sure.  But until that time, it's solo for me.


----------



## djm08150

CampbellzSoup said:


> Judge the accent yourself!



I hadn't even looked at your profile or read back yet and knew you were one of us just from the video. I could tell the accent was a bit west from me though. Hello from Long Island! Lol


----------



## Disneydudepete

I'm new on here. I am really struggling with life right now  feel so lonely and depressed. I guess I'm writing here as I'm a single 49 yr old gay guy from the UK. Next year is my 50th birthday and I wanted to go to California, San Francisco but the way I'm feeling right now, I don't know, ugh. I've been to Disneyworld many many times before, but last year for instance I felt totally alone although I was surrounded by thousands, it's hard to explain but I see love, happiness and couples everywhere and its so hard to take when you don't have it in your life.

Are there any nice guys out there that would like a British friend ? I'd love a travel companion or a boyfriend if thats even possible.

Pete


----------



## mikelan6

Disneydudepete said:


> I'm new on here. I am really struggling with life right now  feel so lonely and depressed. I guess I'm writing here as I'm a single 49 yr old gay guy from the UK. Next year is my 50th birthday and I wanted to go to California, San Francisco but the way I'm feeling right now, I don't know, ugh. I've been to Disneyworld many many times before, but last year for instance I felt totally alone although I was surrounded by thousands, it's hard to explain but I see love, happiness and couples everywhere and its so hard to take when you don't have it in your life.
> 
> Are there any nice guys out there that would like a British friend ? I'd love a travel companion or a boyfriend if thats even possible.
> 
> Pete



I think we've chatted before.  I'm on the same boat as you - single and alone, but I have two years to go till my 50th.  Oddly enough, one of my possibilities is to visit the UK for my birthday.  LOL

You should join us for Gay Days at WDW or DL.  Maybe you'll meet some nice guys there.


----------



## Disneydudepete

mikelan6 said:


> I think we've chatted before.  I'm on the same boat as you - single and alone, but I have two years to go till my 50th.  Oddly enough, one of my possibilities is to visit the UK for my birthday.  LOL
> 
> You should join us for Gay Days at WDW or DL.  Maybe you'll meet some nice guys there.


Hi Michael, yes I think we have chatted before, I will email you if thats ok ? 

Pete


----------



## JusticeForGaston

I thought I'd say hello in this thread - new on the boards and love there's a whole one dedicated to us gays. Aussie boy now living in London, massive disney geek all my life and looking forward to my first WDW trip Jan 10-17. I'm going solo so if any lovely guys out there are around and fancy a drink somewhere magical let me know.


----------



## Disneydudepete

JusticeForGaston said:


> I thought I'd say hello in this thread - new on the boards and love there's a whole one dedicated to us gays. Aussie boy now living in London, massive disney geek all my life and looking forward to my first WDW trip Jan 10-17. I'm going solo so if any lovely guys out there are around and fancy a drink somewhere magical let me know.



Just wanted to say hi, I'm pretty new here too. Your going to have an amazing time in WDW, I love the place too. I wish I had the courage to travel alone, I'd come with you if I could get over my nerves and anxiety. I could so do with getting away right now, ugh.

Pete


----------



## JusticeForGaston

Disneydudepete said:


> Just wanted to say hi, I'm pretty new here too. Your going to have an amazing time in WDW, I love the place too. I wish I had the courage to travel alone, I'd come with you if I could get over my nerves and anxiety. I could so do with getting away right now, ugh.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete, thanks for the welcome. I really can't wait but to be honest I'm a little worried about my nerves and anxiety too! Forcing myself to go and enjoy it but might be a bit of a silly move, we'll find out! Hopefully I'll be able to meet some lovely people while I'n there. Hope you can find something nice to do for yourself to feel a bit better, even if it's not WDW!


----------



## Disneydudepete

I really envy you having the courage to travel alone. I've been thinking about it as I don't really have many friends to go with  I'm just not sure I can do it. Next May is my 50th birthday and I am just starting to think about what I want to do, I'm hoping to go to California / Disneyland / San Francisco with my brother and his girlfriend but nothings been arranged yet. Want to come 
I hope you can stay fairly relaxed and nerve free, yes I know its easier said than done. Are you staying on Disney property? if you are then you really have nothing to worry about as its so easy to get around WDW using Disney transportation. I wish I could come with you and show you around, nice dream huh. I'm sure you'll find some nice people to do things with though


----------



## JusticeForGaston

Disneydudepete said:


> I really envy you having the courage to travel alone. I've been thinking about it as I don't really have many friends to go with  I'm just not sure I can do it. Next May is my 50th birthday and I am just starting to think about what I want to do, I'm hoping to go to California / Disneyland / San Francisco with my brother and his girlfriend but nothings been arranged yet. Want to come
> I hope you can stay fairly relaxed and nerve free, yes I know its easier said than done. Are you staying on Disney property? if you are then you really have nothing to worry about as its so easy to get around WDW using Disney transportation. I wish I could come with you and show you around, nice dream huh. I'm sure you'll find some nice people to do things with though



You totally should just book the trip when you can and then not think about it till you're about to go, that might make it a bit easier to deal with, try and forget you've booked it and it'll be a nice surprise for your 50th. San Fran is amazing, loved it there.

I'm staying on property at Coronado Resort, seemed to be ranked the best for solo guys and less kids so I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## RealBlast3

Have you guys heard of the new Disney dating app, Mouse Mingle? I just joined it, as like alot of you, I'm single and looking for love with a nice, Disney-loving sorta guy. It's free to join however there is a charge to contact other members. It's brand new but hopefully it can grow. I haven't had the greatest luck on okcupid, but maybe Disney can lead the way. This is my profile. You guys should all make profiles and then post the links here.


----------



## Disneydudepete

JusticeForGaston said:


> You totally should just book the trip when you can and then not think about it till you're about to go, that might make it a bit easier to deal with, try and forget you've booked it and it'll be a nice surprise for your 50th. San Fran is amazing, loved it there.
> 
> I'm staying on property at Coronado Resort, seemed to be ranked the best for solo guys and less kids so I'm looking forward to that!



Im really happy that your staying in a Disney resort, as a solo traveller it will make life so much easier for you, I'm guessing you are using Disney's Magical Express to and from Orlando airport? The Disney transport throughout WDW is excellent so you will have no problem getting around. If you are going to venture to Universal I'd suggest a taxi or coach, I always used a company called Mears Transportation, they are a trusted safe company and offer a good service if your not driving around Orlando. I LOVE driving there btw.

As for me, well I asked my brother the other day about going to California and it looks as if I might be able to go with him and his girlfriend. A part of me wishes I could do this alone or in an ideal world with a best friend or boyfriend but as I have neither then I guess my options are limited. I hope I don't sound ungrateful its just I wish things were different thats all. I'm lucky to get the chance of a trip at all really, hopefully we can start planning it soon 

Pete


----------



## Disneydudepete

RealBlast3 said:


> Have you guys heard of the new Disney dating app, Mouse Mingle? I just joined it, as like alot of you, I'm single and looking for love with a nice, Disney-loving sorta guy. It's free to join however there is a charge to contact other members. It's brand new but hopefully it can grow. I haven't had the greatest luck on okcupid, but maybe Disney can lead the way. This is my profile. You guys should all make profiles and then post the links here.



Thank for link, I'll check it out


----------



## Disneydudepete

Finally booked a trip to California in May, going to LA, Disneyland and finally San Francisco. 

I know this isn't a dating site lol but if there's anyone out there who wants a British friend then drop me a message  I'd love to make new friends and possibly meet up. 

Pete


----------



## Brian Tormey

Hey guys, I know this isn't a dating site but here goes lol:

Brian here. Brooklyn boy born and raised. I am a 38 year old man with a great, big heart. I am an Italian/Irish masculine guy who lives in Bensonhurst, Brooklyn. I am a Special Ed teacher and I also teach Math to grades 6th, 7th and 8th here in the public school system in NYC. 

I am ultimately looking for the right guy to settle down with and complement my happiness while I enjoy the rest of my years on this big(and sometimes small) planet. I am not in any type of rush to find love. I have had a few relationships throughout the years, and while those sadly ended, I really do not think I would be here, right now, in this space without the experiences I have shared with them. I am so beyond thankful for that. I have loved and been loved in the past and it is the most amazing feeling. I hope to experience it again. That being said, I am quite content in being alone,as everyone should be in my opinion. You are your best friend after all. But who doesn't wish to have someone to share this life with? I think that is most of our intent eventually. 

I have been to the Disney parks in 1990 and 1991(Disney World). I am looking fwd. to making 2017 trips to DisneyLand and Disney World as well as Universal! Always loved theme parks, and have had a renewed interest in Disney and Universal parks in the last few years...time to visit hem and make this a reality. Hope to meet some cool people along the way. Glad there is a sub section for the LGBT community on here!!! Take care


----------



## Brian Tormey

I also am new to this site and community, so I do not know how to post my picture or make a profile picture on here. Is there a certain wait time before I could make a profile pic?


----------



## DisneyParkFan

Brian Tormey said:


> Hey guys, I know this isn't a dating site but here goes lol:
> 
> Brian here. Brooklyn boy born and raised. I am a 38 year old man with a great, big heart. I am an Italian/Irish masculine guy who lives in Bensonhurst, Brooklyn. I am a Special Ed teacher and I also teach Math to grades 6th, 7th and 8th here in the public school system in NYC.
> 
> I am ultimately looking for the right guy to settle down with and complement my happiness while I enjoy the rest of my years on this big(and sometimes small) planet. I am not in any type of rush to find love. I have had a few relationships throughout the years, and while those sadly ended, I really do not think I would be here, right now, in this space without the experiences I have shared with them. I am so beyond thankful for that. I have loved and been loved in the past and it is the most amazing feeling. I hope to experience it again. That being said, I am quite content in being alone,as everyone should be in my opinion. You are your best friend after all. But who doesn't wish to have someone to share this life with? I think that is most of our intent eventually.
> 
> I have been to the Disney parks in 1990 and 1991(Disney World). I am looking fwd. to making 2017 trips to DisneyLand and Disney World as well as Universal! Always loved theme parks, and have had a renewed interest in Disney and Universal parks in the last few years...time to visit hem and make this a reality. Hope to meet some cool people along the way. Glad there is a sub section for the LGBT community on here!!! Take care



Know the feeling Brian.  Not Brooklyn born and raised.  I am Cuban/Irish guy in St. Louis, MO.  But I am also a Special Education teacher who also teaches Math to 7th & 8th grade in the public school system in St. Louis County.  I been to Disney World, Disneyland, and Disneyland Paris over the years.  Also been to Aulani in Hawaii and on a Disney Cruise to the Bahamas.  Going on a Disney Alaskan cruise this summer.  Went to Universal Orlando last year for the first time, previously been to Universal Hollywood when in Anaheim.  My point, there are lots of guys out there with similar interests and experiences.  Take care!


----------



## mikelan6

Brian Tormey said:


> I also am new to this site and community, so I do not know how to post my picture or make a profile picture on here. Is there a certain wait time before I could make a profile pic?



Welcome.  You need at least ten posts to use pics.


----------



## PirateSAM

Brian Tormey said:


> Hey guys, I know this isn't a dating site but here goes lol:
> 
> Brian here. Brooklyn boy born and raised. I am a 38 year old man with a great, big heart. I am an Italian/Irish masculine guy who lives in Bensonhurst, Brooklyn. I am a Special Ed teacher and I also teach Math to grades 6th, 7th and 8th here in the public school system in NYC.
> 
> I am ultimately looking for the right guy to settle down with and complement my happiness while I enjoy the rest of my years on this big(and sometimes small) planet. I am not in any type of rush to find love. I have had a few relationships throughout the years, and while those sadly ended, I really do not think I would be here, right now, in this space without the experiences I have shared with them. I am so beyond thankful for that. I have loved and been loved in the past and it is the most amazing feeling. I hope to experience it again. That being said, I am quite content in being alone,as everyone should be in my opinion. You are your best friend after all. But who doesn't wish to have someone to share this life with? I think that is most of our intent eventually.
> 
> I have been to the Disney parks in 1990 and 1991(Disney World). I am looking fwd. to making 2017 trips to DisneyLand and Disney World as well as Universal! Always loved theme parks, and have had a renewed interest in Disney and Universal parks in the last few years...time to visit hem and make this a reality. Hope to meet some cool people along the way. Glad there is a sub section for the LGBT community on here!!! Take care



Welcome, Brian!


----------



## Brian Tormey

Thanks for the info Mike and thanks for the warm welcome PirateSAM!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Welcome Brian fellow NYCer here


----------



## BrdwayBoy

Hey there! How's it going?


----------



## Brian Tormey

What's up CambellzSoup, thanks for the very warm welcome!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

No problemo were happy you're here with us trust me I know the big apple isn't the happiest place on earth lol


----------



## Brian Tormey

CampbellzSoup said:


> No problemo were happy you're here with us trust me I know the big apple isn't the happiest place on earth lol




lol....awww it ain't all THAT bad...


----------



## Jake Harkness

Hi everyone! Another New Yorker here, and super newbie to these boards.


----------



## Brian Tormey

Welcome, Jake, pretty new myself here....interested in the meet-up in June?


----------



## Jake Harkness

Thanks! Are you talking about Gay Days? I can't this year, but I'm in the process of talking my friend into next year's.


----------



## manakin

Happy to have found a Disney community here  

Probably I'll be one of the few guys outside US...However, italian guy here, disney obsessed xD


----------



## Brian Tormey

Jake Harkness said:


> Thanks! Are you talking about Gay Days? I can't this year, but I'm in the process of talking my friend into next year's.




No, I was referring to a YC meet up that I think is still happening in mid-June.


----------



## Jake Harkness

Brian Tormey said:


> No, I was referring to a YC meet up that I think is still happening in mid-June.


Interesting. I could definitely be down for the meet up! 

And hi Manakin!


----------



## Brian Tormey

manakin said:


> Happy to have found a Disney community here
> 
> Probably I'll be one of the few guys outside US...However, italian guy here, disney obsessed xD



Welcome!!


----------



## manakin

thank you!


----------



## Mattieray1982

New to the Boards. Hi Everyone


----------



## Brian Tormey

Hey Mattie, welcome!!


----------



## manakin

welcome Mattie! :3


----------



## mikelan6

To everyone here, I'd just like to say that over the years on the disboards, I've made some really good Disney friends who I've vacationed with. I keep in touch with some daily on Facebook, text or email. 

I haven't met my Prince yet, but who knows ....


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Matttttt welcome.


----------



## PirateSAM

Does anyone go during late January or early May?


----------



## Jaspers

Sometimes I feel a little embarrassed for some reason, but I've always dreamed of taking some girl to Disneyland to have a great time together. It's just a little far-fetched because I live "a bit" far from the parks.


----------



## BostonDisneyCrazed

manakin said:


> Happy to have found a Disney community here
> 
> Probably I'll be one of the few guys outside US...However, italian guy here, disney obsessed xD



Benvenuto Ragazzo!


----------



## BostonDisneyCrazed

Mattieray1982 said:


> New to the Boards. Hi Everyone



Welcome to a fellow New Englander


----------



## manakin

BostonDisneyCrazed said:


> Benvenuto Ragazzo!


Grazie


----------



## Mac4life30

Anyone going to the Food and Wine?


----------



## WebmasterPete

@manakin - where in Italy?  I'll be in Milan next week and by myself for 3 days.  Pretty sure I'm going to lose my mind


----------



## manakin

WebmasterPete said:


> @manakin - where in Italy?  I'll be in Milan next week and by myself for 3 days.  Pretty sure I'm going to lose my mind



I'm near Milan, in the North 

I'm sure you'll enjoy the city, it's really nice  

will be first time in Italy?


----------



## Jonas_Swe

manakin said:


> Probably I'll be one of the few guys outside US...However, italian guy here, disney obsessed xD



Here's one more! 

I love to hang around here on this section, when I'm not obsessively planning for two years ahead!


----------



## mcallisk

Hello all! 

Disney fan from South Carolina here. I'll be on property in mid-October and mid-December this year. Considering a move to orlando in a year or so. I'd love to meet some new people and maybe have a meet-up or two in the parks on my future trips. Hope everyone is well and safe. 

Kyle.


----------



## Princesca

Hey all... just a plug for our Meetup thread. If you are going to be at WDW/DL/Universal or anywhere Disney-related, really, and you want me to add you to the meetup post where we list everyone who's going, send me a PM. Also feel free to hop over there and check out the list if you want to maybe meet a fellow DISer on your trip.

Sorry for the inelegant post. I blame Sudafed.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Princesca said:


> Hey all... just a plug for our Meetup thread. If you are going to be at WDW/DL/Universal or anywhere Disney-related, really, and you want me to add you to the meetup post where we list everyone who's going, send me a PM. Also feel free to hop over there and check out the list if you want to maybe meet a fellow DISer on your trip.
> 
> Sorry for the inelegant post. I blame Sudafed.



That's the way to do it @Princesca! 

I always promote *The Rainbow Lounge* whenever I can too...


----------



## Skipper Justin

Just wanted to say hello. Justin here. Epcot Is my favorite park and Tower of Terror my fave attraction. Looking forward to conversations! 

Note: I am also an avid fan of universal and HHN is the best time of the year!


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Skipper Justin said:


> Just wanted to say hello. Justin here. Epcot Is my favorite park and Tower of Terror my fave attraction. Looking forward to conversations!
> 
> Note: I am also an avid fan of universal and HHN is the best time of the year!



Hi Justin! 

Always nice to see new friendly peeps here on the boards!


----------



## njchris

Skipper Justin said:


> Just wanted to say hello. Justin here. Epcot Is my favorite park and Tower of Terror my fave attraction. Looking forward to conversations!
> 
> Note: I am also an avid fan of universal and HHN is the best time of the year!


Hi!  Love Tower of Terror!!


----------



## Princesca

I am trying to psych myself up to go on ToT this trip. I am not generally a "thrill ride" person. I can handle Splash Mountain, Space Mountain, BTMR, but there's something about the unpredictability of ToT that scares me.


----------



## Jake Harkness

Princesca said:


> I am trying to psych myself up to go on ToT this trip. I am not generally a "thrill ride" person. I can handle Splash Mountain, Space Mountain, BTMR, but there's something about the unpredictability of ToT that scares me.



I was tricked into going on ToT my last trip, and hated every moment of it. According to my friend I was making distressed animal sounds the entire time.


----------



## Skipper Justin

The theming is enough to get you to ride ToT. So sad about the Disneyland version.


----------



## DisErikColorado

Hi. Watching Petes dragon (the first one- wanted to get it in before seeing the new one). Helen Reddy


----------



## Princesca

DisErikColorado said:


> Hi. Watching Petes dragon (the first one- wanted to get it in before seeing the new one).



"Candle On The Water" is one of my favorite songs to this day...


----------



## rbthntschl

My dear friends,

Just popping in to claim my spot in the singles thread.  I posted a re-introduction of myself in a separate thread.


----------



## DisneyGuy

Single guy here - always looking for meet new friends.  Not sure if I ever responded to this topic or not.  I'm in NJ/Philadelphia area but also travel to NYC often.


----------



## mcallisk

Hey guys! 

I'll be taking a solo trip for a conference in Tampa at the end of the month  and I've planned in some park time on either side of the conference. I'll be on property on 4/30 & 5/3 - 5/4. I'll be staying at Allstar Sports from 5/3 to 5/4 and I would love to meet up in the parks to ride some rides or have a meal together. I'm an annual pass holder so park hopping isn't an issue


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

Hi All, although I don't see much activity on this thread, I am making this my first post (ugh, 9 more to go before I can add pic). Just bought an annual pass after 7 years of not renewing it, so looking forward to a few trips to WDW. Would be great to meet friends to hang out at the parks and share the experience.


----------



## TheGreg1982

I've already posted in some of the other threads, but I am single so "hi"


----------



## MeridAriel

I know this is normally a fairly inactive thread, but hello!


----------



## Skipper Justin

Same here... we could get a convo going. Favorite attraction: Beards/Tower of Tower.


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

Hi All,
i will be at WDW Sept 26 to Oct 2. Let me know if any of you will be there on those dates and would like to meet at the parks for rides or meals.
Best,
Juan


----------



## Markical

Hi all,

Coming summer 2019! A while away, but looking forward to getting to know people here and get recommendations of where to head in Orlando (read bars, haha).

Mark


----------



## Sean91

Markical said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Coming summer 2019! A while away, but looking forward to getting to know people here and get recommendations of where to head in Orlando (read bars, haha).
> 
> Mark


Parliament House is probably the most famous, I've never been to them (not outta choice, my partner doesn't drink haha) so don't have too much experience


----------



## contranimal

*waives*  just joined the boards recently.  I do love my Disney thats for sure .... I get some funny looks from people when they see how much Disney stuff I have all over my room including the Lego Castle, stuffed characters, towels, both resin and Swarovski crystal figures. and my fairly decent sized Blu-ray collection.


----------



## MinnowMinori

There is something just plain magical when you find somebody that's also into Disney (even if it's not as much as you.) Unluckily, I've not been able to. I 'can' confirm that being with somebody who doesn't like Disney and can be vocal about it is... Uncomfortable. 

I can totally empathize with Pete.


----------



## dan1964

Howdy all . . I'm closer to the west coast so Disneyland is the only park I know . . but hoping to get to the park out east next year.


----------



## glenpreece

Juan J. Cordero said:


> Hi All,
> i will be at WDW Sept 26 to Oct 2. Let me know if any of you will be there on those dates and would like to meet at the parks for rides or meals.
> Best,
> Juan



Hey Juan I'll be there Sep 30- Oct 7 I'd love to have a fellow diser to hand with !


----------



## #1MMFan

Hi there. I'm not long home from a 16 night vacation in the World! Favourite attraction - difficult to say but I still always have a soft spot for Space Mountain. This time I got to meet Stitch for the first time - by chance - and got some great pics. Stitch has become my favourite character probably just pipping Mickey because Stitch reminds me of my dog. Incidentally started watching the DIS youtube reviews and there are a ton of cute guys on there. Why do I never find them?!


----------



## pangaeanshift

Single Canadian here! Been to WDW three times so far, coming back for a 4th time for my birthday at the end of April and treating my mom to her first visit! Been to three of the six parks around the world thus far: California, Florida, Tokyo.  Just gotta get to France, Shanghai, and Hong Kong still. Someday


----------



## manakin

pangaeanshift said:


> Single Canadian here! Been to WDW three times so far, coming back for a 4th time for my birthday at the end of April and treating my mom to her first visit! Been to three of the six parks around the world thus far: California, Florida, Tokyo.  Just gotta get to France, Shanghai, and Hong Kong still. Someday


That's fantastic! Me too I brought my mum to Disneyworld one year ago for her first time, She loved it and now she cannot wait to come back  I'm sure you'll have a awesome trip!


----------



## mcallisk

Hi all! I have a solo trip from 2/3-2/11. Part work conference, part vacation. I would love to meet some park buddies. I know no-one in Florida and am comfortable touring the parks alone but it would be great to have someone to meet up with for a couple hours to ride a ride or two or have dinner and a drink with.


----------



## disneycruise100

Hi fellow Disney people!


----------



## Disneylover1970

Hello,fellow Disney Sisters


----------



## simpleohio

Single guy here. I am 42, originally from Ohio but now live in Southwest Florida 

Having a tough time lately having a reality check that I’m single and am 42.  Ha 

I love to travel, Disney geek here, I go to New York a few times a year to see Broadway shows, like Sci-Fi.  Been on several Disney cruises, Did Disney Tokyo and did Disney Paris. 

It would be nice to meet somebody, travel with get to know etc.


----------



## eeeoar764

simpleohio said:


> Single guy here. I am 42, originally from Ohio but now live in Southwest Florida
> 
> Having a tough time lately having a reality check that I’m single and am 42.  Ha
> 
> I love to travel, Disney geek here, I go to New York a few times a year to see Broadway shows, like Sci-Fi.  Been on several Disney cruises, Did Disney Tokyo and did Disney Paris.
> 
> It would be nice to meet somebody, travel with get to know etc
> 
> 
> simpleohio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Single guy here. I am 42, originally from Ohio but now live in Southwest Florida
> 
> Having a tough time lately having a reality check that I’m single and am 42.  Ha
> 
> I love to travel, Disney geek here, I go to New York a few times a year to see Broadway shows, like Sci-Fi.  Been on several Disney cruises, Did Disney Tokyo and did Disney Paris.
> 
> It would be nice to meet somebody, travel with get to know etc.[/QUOTwow. Disneyland Tokyo sounds super fun based on Michael Bolling's description. Lucky you. sounds as if you're having a blast at 42
Click to expand...


----------



## eeeoar764

TheGreg1982 said:


> I've already posted in some of the other threads, but I am single so "hi"


That was a charming post.  very late, but I only joined a few days ago.


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

New to these boards, so popping in to say "hello!" Single Floridian here who makes the drive at least once a year. First solo trip coming up in September (MNSSHP + F&W!!!) and can't wait! Looking forward to chatting with and learning from everyone!


----------



## simpleohio

Well love to chat if anyone looking.   Msg me


----------



## nightmarefan4life

new here, single and love Disney, from NH going to disney in sept and cant wait to do MNSSHP


----------



## Kelvin Nash

Single 26 guy in the U.K. I love Disney and really need to find myself a travel buddy go to back to Disney World with. It’s just not the same when going there alone


----------



## Brian Tormey

Hey all...been a while ince I posted.
Will be in Florida from July 1-September 4th...anyone interested in possibly getting a group  together and just going to the parks to e njoy them and each other's company? PM me if interested.


----------



## Liam91

Hi!

Recently single and planning my first trip to Disney... it’s a solo one and the first time I’ve left the UK so I’m more then a tad nervous!


----------



## Brian Tormey

A few days away and I begin my summer in Florida...already have fast passes booked fir the first  two weeks of july...cant wait.  Havng a home in Clermont next to Disney was best decision i have made....hopeful to find other people to share the magic with in the parks. Going alone is is super great and I love it, but sometimes having people there to share the eperience with is cool too


----------



## Shaun C.

Howdy!

I'm always up for introducing myself. I'm a 38-years-young U.S. Midwestern guy (Illinois, specifically.) I freely admit to being something of a geek; my hobbies and interests include reading, writing, gaming (console, PC, and tabletop), hiking, stargazing, philosophy, waxing poetic, and I've (fairly) recently gotten pretty into fitness - went from 300 lbs. in 2014 to 175-ish in mid-2016, back up to 225 in early 2018, and now back to 194 as of the end of June. My goal is to be "fit by forty", which is also when I'll be going on my 4th trip (2nd trip solo) to WDW. 

Games-wise, I'm fairly competitive, but not to an extreme. I don't like to lose, but I'm not salty when I do. I like MOBAs (Smite is my current jam, though I've dabbled in League), RPGs in general (Mass Effect - and yes, that includes Andromeda, along with Dragon Age, Final Fantasy, Lufia, and more!), Dungeons & Dragons and Pathfinder, and I'd love to get into Shadowrun at some point. 

Been single for... well, 38 years. Finding a guy with common interests is pretty difficult when you're an unrepentant nerd, it seems. C'est la vie.

Very nice to meet y'all!


----------



## Liam91

Shaun C. said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I'm always up for introducing myself. I'm a 38-years-young U.S. Midwestern guy (Illinois, specifically.) I freely admit to being something of a geek; my hobbies and interests include reading, writing, gaming (console, PC, and tabletop), hiking, stargazing, philosophy, waxing poetic, and I've (fairly) recently gotten pretty into fitness - went from 300 lbs. in 2014 to 175-ish in mid-2016, back up to 225 in early 2018, and now back to 194 as of the end of June. My goal is to be "fit by forty", which is also when I'll be going on my 4th trip (2nd trip solo) to WDW.
> 
> Games-wise, I'm fairly competitive, but not to an extreme. I don't like to lose, but I'm not salty when I do. I like MOBAs (Smite is my current jam, though I've dabbled in League), RPGs in general (Mass Effect - and yes, that includes Andromeda, along with Dragon Age, Final Fantasy, Lufia, and more!), Dungeons & Dragons and Pathfinder, and I'd love to get into Shadowrun at some point.
> 
> Been single for... well, 38 years. Finding a guy with common interests is pretty difficult when you're an unrepentant nerd, it seems. C'est la vie.
> 
> Very nice to meet y'all!


I feel you on the difficulty finding a man with similar tastes thing! When are you planning your trip for?


----------



## Shaun C.

Liam91 said:


> I feel you on the difficulty finding a man with similar tastes thing! When are you planning your trip for?



My tentative dates are 9/26/19 - 10/4/19; It's supposed to be my big gift to myself for my 40th birthday! I'm hoping to time my trip with the opening of Galaxy's Edge, but I may have to push it back depending on when that opening happens. I'm hoping we get a solid date relatively soon.


----------



## Liam91

Shaun C. said:


> My tentative dates are 9/26/19 - 10/4/19; It's supposed to be my big gift to myself for my 40th birthday! I'm hoping to time my trip with the opening of Galaxy's Edge, but I may have to push it back depending on when that opening happens. I'm hoping we get a solid date relatively soon.


That sound like SO much fun! I’m hoping to go this year then possibly again around that time. I really want to see it.


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

Shaun C. said:


> My tentative dates are 9/26/19 - 10/4/19; It's supposed to be my big gift to myself for my 40th birthday! I'm hoping to time my trip with the opening of Galaxy's Edge, but I may have to push it back depending on when that opening happens. I'm hoping we get a solid date relatively soon.



Recently the company said SWGE would open "late-fall, 2019" at DHS with the DL edition opening "summer 2019". Don't think we'll get any firm dates until sometime in early 2019 (I think Pandora and TSL both only had a few months of lead time for their exact opening date announcements) but you could always go twice! Once for your bday and once for GE.


----------



## Liam91

WrongLeverrrr said:


> New to these boards, so popping in to say "hello!" Single Floridian here who makes the drive at least once a year. First solo trip coming up in September (MNSSHP + F&W!!!) and can't wait! Looking forward to chatting with and learning from everyone!


I’m also planning my first trip (and it’s solo) around that time, too excited!


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

Liam91 said:


> I’m also planning my first trip (and it’s solo) around that time, too excited!



Since I posted that, it's turned into my second solo trip. The first ended up being a long weekend that I tagged on to a work trip near Tampa last month. Planned it only a couple weeks in advance and so glad I did! Nothing like a first visit, though. Can't imagine that excitement!


----------



## Liam91

WrongLeverrrr said:


> Since I posted that, it's turned into my second solo trip. The first ended up being a long weekend that I tagged on to a work trip near Tampa last month. Planned it only a couple weeks in advance and so glad I did! Nothing like a first visit, though. Can't imagine that excitement!


I’m actually crapping myself it’s the first time I’ve been outside of the U.K. let alone going so far alone. Just so many decisions to make lol.


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

Liam91 said:


> I’m actually crapping myself it’s the first time I’ve been outside of the U.K. let alone going so far alone. Just so many decisions to make lol.



Well that's what these boards are for! Don't hesitate to ask any questions. But I can understand the nerves especially leaving the country for the first time. I'm sure it'll be worth it, it's hard to have a bad time at Disney.

I'll actually be making my first visit to the U.K. next month, super excited!


----------



## contranimal

Hi all


----------



## simpleohio

If anyone wants to talk msg me 

Still single.  Cough cough 

Near Ft Myers Florida


----------



## Seyar Smart

Seyar is single


----------



## BrianMichaels

How's it going? I'm new to the boards and just saying hi.


----------



## contranimal

BrianMichaels said:


> How's it going? I'm new to the boards and just saying hi.



Hi there, and welcome to our little corner of the institution. Feel free to take off your shoes and stay a while.


----------



## BrianMichaels

contranimal said:


> Hi there, and welcome to our little corner of the institution. Feel free to take off your shoes and stay a while.



Thank you :-D


----------



## BrianMichaels

Anybody in Southern California here?


----------



## Eric777

My sister and brother in law rode The Simpsons Ride in Florida. Neither of them are fans of the show and both liked the ride.


----------



## Cast85

BrianMichaels said:


> Anybody in Southern California here?



 Me.  My first official post on the DisBoards.  I live just down the street from Disneyland.


----------



## njchris

Hey Hey I haven't been on here in a long while.  I used to live in NJ but moved to Southern California about 6 month ago.  Sorry to anyone I started talking to and I sorta faded away for a while.  Last year or so was stressful!   Anyway, I now live about 15 miles from Disneyland with Annual Pass in hand!  Would like to make new friends in the area as I still need to get to know the area better.


----------



## C.R.

I'm headed to Disneyland in early July for a couple of days when a work trip brings me out to California.  Any suggestions on some must dos in terms of attractions, restaurants, etc.?  Staying at Disneyland Hotel.  Thanks!


----------



## SoloDWGuy

Hey everyone, 
   45 y/o gay male, kid at heart, new Annual Pass holder and avid solo Disney World traveler here. Moved to the East coast 3 years ago and had never really experienced the resort before. Being from AZ, Disney_land _was my home park, but now being in NJ, it is a bit of a challenge to get there. As funny as it sounds, getting an Annual Pass to Disney World has really helped in me feeling grounded to the East coast and I am looking forward to several adventures this year. Aug 19th - 23rd, Oct 21st - 24th, Dec 2nd - 7th. 

   Also going in Jan (16th) for my birthday for the first time! I teach college, so my birthday always falls during the first week of the semester, which makes traveling impossible. This will be the only time in the next 5 years I will be able to go, so, hey, might as well.  

   Hope to say hi to fellow Disney fans here.


----------



## disneychemist

n/a


----------



## plantman

SoloDWGuy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 45 y/o gay male, kid at heart, new Annual Pass holder and avid solo Disney World traveler here. Moved to the East coast 3 years ago and had never really experienced the resort before. Being from AZ, Disney_land _was my home park, but now being in NJ, it is a bit of a challenge to get there. As funny as it sounds, getting an Annual Pass to Disney World has really helped in me feeling grounded to the East coast and I am looking forward to several adventures this year. Aug 19th - 23rd, Oct 21st - 24th, Dec 2nd - 7th.
> 
> Also going in Jan (16th) for my birthday for the first time! I teach college, so my birthday always falls during the first week of the semester, which makes traveling impossible. This will be the only time in the next 5 years I will be able to go, so, hey, might as well.
> 
> Hope to say hi to fellow Disney fans here.


Hi I'm also from New Jersey if you want pm me and we can talk.


----------



## Eric G

Greetings everyone! I’m Eric and new to the forum. Hope you’re all having a great day!


----------



## WalloghbyWay

Is this still alive? Going 2/5-2/12 solo since my family cancelled because of Covid. I’ll be there is anything is also traveling solo


----------



## Eric G

WalloghbyWay said:


> Is this still alive? Going 2/5-2/12 solo since my family cancelled because of Covid. I’ll be there is anything is also traveling solo



I’m traveling solo the week ofJanuary 24th through the 30th


----------



## RENThead09

Eric G said:


> I’m traveling solo the week ofJanuary 24th through the 30th



Jan 27-Feb 5 for me at POP!   
Just moved from Cali to the Midwest.  Ready for some Sun and Pixie dust to take the sting off of losing our Disneyland APs.  LOL


----------



## Eric G

RENThead09 said:


> Jan 27-Feb 5 for me at POP!
> Just moved from Cali to the Midwest.  Ready for some Sun and Pixie dust to take the sting off of losing our Disneyland APs.  LOL


I’ll also be staying at POP!


----------



## RENThead09

Eric G said:


> I’ll also be staying at POP!


Its where all the cool peeps stay!


----------



## Eric G

RENThead09 said:


> Its where all the cool peeps stay!


Absolutely!


----------



## RENThead09

Eric G said:


> Absolutely!


 feel free to share any tips and tricks from the new social distanced POP,   LOL   
Its my favorite place to stay.   
Havent been since the skyliner opened.  But love the new room remodel.   Especially when its a solo trip.   So much space with the murphy bed left up.
The place just needs a hot tub.   hahaha


----------



## Eric G

RENThead09 said:


> feel free to share any tips and tricks from the new social distanced POP,   LOL
> Its my favorite place to stay.
> Havent been since the skyliner opened.  But love the new room remodel.   Especially when its a solo trip.   So much space with the murphy bed left up.
> The place just needs a hot tub.   hahaha


Never been on the Skyliner yet?! OMG; it’s practically an attraction by itself—so peaceful! I was just at POP back in September and it was my first time there. I was in the 80’s building and really enjoyed the “computer pool” although it’s probably too chilly for swimming at this time of the year.


----------



## RENThead09

Eric G said:


> Never been on the Skyliner yet?! OMG; it’s practically an attraction by itself—so peaceful! I was just at POP back in September and it was my first time there. I was in the 80’s building and really enjoyed the “computer pool” although it’s probably too chilly for swimming at this time of the year.



Nice.   I will probably the skyliner for a spin the first day i get there just so i am all set for DHS the next morning.  figure i can take it to the DHS then walk to boardwalk and take their bus to Disney Springs to grab dinner.  LOL


----------



## Eric G

RENThead09 said:


> Nice.   I will probably the skyliner for a spin the first day i get there just so i am all set for DHS the next morning.  figure i can take it to the DHS then walk to boardwalk and take their bus to Disney Springs to grab dinner.  LOL


I’m usually at Disney Springs every night after my day in the parks.


----------



## shawnbrig

Hey Eric G and RENThead09,

I am traveling to Disney World Jan 24th - Jan 29th on a solo trip.  PM me if you guys would like to meet for dinner on the 27th or 28th?  

Shawn


----------



## Eric G

shawnbrig said:


> Hey Eric G and RENThead09,
> 
> I am traveling to Disney World Jan 24th - Jan 29th on a solo trip.  PM me if you guys would like to meet for dinner on the 27th or 28th?
> 
> Shawn


I have park reservations for MK on the 27th and Epcot on the 28th. Any suggestions? I’m open!

Eric


----------



## shawnbrig

Hey Eric,

So many options.  Dinner at one of the resorts around MK or maybe one of the resorts along the skyliner.

Shawn


----------



## Eric G

shawnbrig said:


> Hey Eric,
> 
> So many options.  Dinner at one of the resorts around MK or maybe one of the resorts along the skyliner.
> 
> Shawn


Friend request sent


----------



## shawnbrig

I was like friend request .. did I put my facebook link on here somewhere?  I accepted LOL


----------



## RENThead09

shawnbrig said:


> I was like friend request .. did I put my facebook link on here somewhere?  I accepted LOL



I fly in on the 27th.  Was either gonna do some shopping/DSprings or Epcot after i get in.
On the 28th I am at HS.   
But open to grabbing a bite somewhere one of those days.


----------



## shawnbrig

We are all in on the 27th so we just need to pick a spot.  Disney Springs works for everyone, and my other suggestion is a skyliner resort (Boardwalk Beach Club, or one on the boardwalk, Riviera, Caribbean Beach.)


----------



## LasOlas

Happy 2021 everyone!!! Have not been on this sites for years. I realize how much I miss Walt Disney World and all the great friends & memories over the years I’ve had here. Looking forward to showing my friends from Houston Magic Kingdom & Epcot this Wednesday.


----------



## shawnbrig

Met up with Eric yesterday for dinner at the San Angel Inn - great drinks and great food then went over to Beaches and cream and had the Kitchen sink.  So we can figure out where to eat once you get in.  Both of us are more eazy going and have no actual plan except park days.



RENThead09 said:


> I fly in on the 27th.  Was either gonna do some shopping/DSprings or Epcot after i get in.
> On the 28th I am at HS.
> But open to grabbing a bite somewhere one of those days.


----------



## shawnbrig

Hey Dennis,

Happy 2021!  Visiting here from Texas as well.

Shawn



LasOlas said:


> Happy 2021 everyone!!! Have not been on this sites for years. I realize how much I miss Walt Disney World and all the great friends & memories over the years I’ve had here. Looking forward to showing my friends from Houston Magic Kingdom & Epcot this Wednesday.


----------



## contranimal

I was just at POP Jan 23 - 29, had a room in the 80's section .... my next trips are in my signature (as well as past trips)


----------



## Xaos

I hope this has not been asked before but does anyone know of a gay disney dating site?  Or maybe even just a good one in general? I love the parks but am sometimes scared to mention it.  Can i be the only one who loves the ride , and the food (and sometimes booze), the beauty, the art and architecture and fun of Disney without being thought of as some weirdo


----------



## anshrana

Hey, guys! myself Ansh I'm a newbie on this Website. I hope that I will get here new experience and ideas.

Age: 34
Orientation: Gay
What you do (job, schooling, etc.): Software Engineer
Dream Job: Build A Company
Religion (or lack thereof): Christian
Interests and hobbies: Computers
Drinking, drugs or sobriety?: Drinkingg
Favorite music: Pop
Favorite food: Pizza, Ice Cream


----------



## pirate33

Hi all.  I’m joining this club after many years in a LTR.  I’m 55, live in SF and love Disney parks of course.  I’ve been taking full advantage of my DVC membership and will go to WDW at least twice this year and possibly a third time for New Year’s to cross an item off the bucket list with those incredible New Year’s Eve fireworks.  Or maybe next year…


----------



## Nelly Tsunami

Moving to Orlando (or in my mind, Disney) by the end of 2021. I really do hope they get this annual pass situation figured out before then!! I'm really excited to meet fellow rainbow Disney fanatics and make friends. But I would also like to enter the parks without having to choose between my daily park ticket or rent. Because rent might lose that battle sometimes hahaha.


----------



## c_los75

Not exactly sure if I fit in this thread, but here goes,...

Single 46 yr. old gay, Latinx, and cisgender male with a physical disability here in Southern CA. Been a long-time Disney fan. Was a DLR Annual Passholder from 2015-2019.

Will be going to WDW for the first time ever during Thanksgiving 2021 week. (This will also be my first time to FL.) Will also be going to Universal Orlando. I'll be going with a friend who's not single. We'll be staying at Pop Century Resort.

Any tips or advice from an LGBTQIA+ perspective for this first-timer?


----------



## pirate33

Wow, you will have a great time.  I grew up in the LA area and went to Disneyland often growing up.  My public school was on an experimental year-round program, and I have the best memories of going to DL at off-season times when it was basically empty.  Walking on to Haunted Manson and Pirates, which at that time were the latest, high-tech rides, was amazing.

Your story is a little like mine in that, for some reason, I insisted to my late husband (not into Disney as much as me) that I finally HAD TO go to WDW the year I turned 40.  He had been once as a kid once, I think.  I had always wanted to go to WDW since I was a boy.  Wow, I loved it and now own points at the Grand Floridian and Bay Lake Tower.  Definitely a home away from home.  I still get a thrill from being in the Contemporary with the monorail running through, as I thought that was the coolest thing when WDW opened, and I was five years  old.  WDW is just enormous, and I felt like I hadn’t mastered it until had been there four or five times.

I can’t offer any LGBT specific tips, though.  I can offer a few general thoughts for a Disneyland veteran at WDW.  First, WDW is so much bigger than DL that it is shocking.  Buy a pair of really good walking shoes like Ecco.  Magic Kingdom is so much bigger than Disneyland it is incredible; I’m used to criss-crossing DL but doing that at Magic Kingdom is a whole different matter.  It’s just much bigger, and EPCOT is huge.  The lagoon at EPCOT is apparently the same size as Disneyland.

Second, Animal Kingdom is really wonderful and unique.  Take some time to hang out there.  And Hollywood Studios has a lot of great offerings, including the new Galaxy’s Edge.  EPCOT is a little disappointing to be honest so if you’re short on time, that would be my lowest priority.


----------



## c_los75

pirate33 said:


> Wow, you will have a great time.  I grew up in the LA area and went to Disneyland often growing up.  My public school was on an experimental year-round program, and I have the best memories of going to DL at off-season times when it was basically empty.  Walking on to Haunted Manson and Pirates, which at that time were the latest, high-tech rides, was amazing.
> 
> Your story is a little like mine in that, for some reason, I insisted to my late husband (not into Disney as much as me) that I finally HAD TO go to WDW the year I turned 40.  He had been once as a kid once, I think.  I had always wanted to go to WDW since I was a boy.  Wow, I loved it and now own points at the Grand Floridian and Bay Lake Tower.  Definitely a home away from home.  I still get a thrill from being in the Contemporary with the monorail running through, as I thought that was the coolest thing when WDW opened, and I was five years  old.  WDW is just enormous, and I felt like I hadn’t mastered it until had been there four or five times.
> 
> I can’t offer any LGBT specific tips, though.  I can offer a few general thoughts for a Disneyland veteran at WDW.  First, WDW is so much bigger than DL that it is shocking.  Buy a pair of really good walking shoes like Ecco.  Magic Kingdom is so much bigger than Disneyland it is incredible; I’m used to criss-crossing DL but doing that at Magic Kingdom is a whole different matter.  It’s just much bigger, and EPCOT is huge.  The lagoon at EPCOT is apparently the same size as Disneyland.
> 
> Second, Animal Kingdom is really wonderful and unique.  Take some time to hang out there.  And Hollywood Studios has a lot of great offerings, including the new Galaxy’s Edge.  EPCOT is a little disappointing to be honest so if you’re short on time, that would be my lowest priority.


Thanks for replying back.

I don't walk, but my friend does so I'll give him the shoe advice. My friend's not too much into Disney as I am. But, he knows I can't travel without personal care assistance, so he offered to help and pay his own way. He's more into Harry Potter, so that's why we're also going to Universal.

If I was working and not on government assistance, I'd consider being a DVC member. This upcoming trip is only possible because of the stimulus checks.

I didn't realize EPCOT's lagoon is that big. I first knew about WDW when EPCOT opened, so that one is on the top of my list. Plus, I'm into world culture, tech, and science.


----------



## chi_disfan

c_los75 said:


> Thanks for replying back.
> 
> I don't walk, but my friend does so I'll give him the shoe advice. My friend's not too much into Disney as I am. But, he knows I can't travel without personal care assistance, so he offered to help and pay his own way. He's more into Harry Potter, so that's why we're also going to Universal.
> 
> If I was working and not on government assistance, I'd consider being a DVC member. This upcoming trip is only possible because of the stimulus checks.
> 
> I didn't realize EPCOT's lagoon is that big. I first knew about WDW when EPCOT opened, so that one is on the top of my list. Plus, I'm into world culture, tech, and science.



I've been going to WDW as an adult for many years now and thought it's always been a very welcoming environment, this most recent trip in late September, I saw so much LGBTQ support in regards to shirts, pins, hats and just couples holding hands, it really made my heart really happy. The same for my time at Universal!


----------



## HeatherLassell

dmwang9 said:


> I've gotten strange looks from guys before about my fondness for Disney, but then again, I've also gotten them when I talk about some of my other obsessions (um, make that "passions") -- Buffy, Harry Potter, etc. -- so perhaps I'm simply strange by conventional standards.


Um Buffy is the BEST show that ever was on tv!!  I think you have great taste!

*lol* And I thought I was on the last page not the first so ignore my response to a post from 2009.  *head desk*

Hope a lady is ok to join your chat.  I'm bi. 41. I live in Manitoba.  I've been single for 10 years (mostly my own decision) and I'm tired of it now!


----------



## bsmcneil

Seeing this pop up made me think about this thread, in case anyone's interested (as someone who's bi - one of the things that bewilders me about the thread is that almost no one specifies their orientation/identity, which seems like it should be pretty high on the list - that or everyone's pansexual!).

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...-dating-thread-profiles-only.2411855/page-124


----------



## jpholic

bsmcneil said:


> Seeing this pop up made me think about this thread, in case anyone's interested (as someone who's bi - one of the things that bewilders me about the thread is that almost no one specifies their orientation/identity, which seems like it should be pretty high on the list - that or everyone's pansexual!).
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...-dating-thread-profiles-only.2411855/page-124



Thanks for sharing! I added a section in my profile for orientation just so there is no confusion.


----------



## JoshDisneyIGuess

This thread still live? Trying to find a date to Orlando Disney.

Never been, and somehow trying to navigate dating life at 44 again. And a Disney trip/date seems really fun.


----------

